# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  مرسوم بالقانون رقم 67 لسنة 1980 بإصدار القانون المدني الكويتى

## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرسوم بالقانون رقم 67 لسنة 1980
بإصدار القانون المدني الكويتى

بعد الاطلاع على الأمر الأميري الصادر في 4 من رمضان سنة 1396 هـ الموافق 29 من أغسطس سنة 1976 م بتنقيح الدستور ، وعلى الأمر الأميري الصادر في 14 من شوال سنة 1400هـ ، الموافق 24 من أغسطس سنة 1980 م ، وعلى الدستور ، وعلى مجلة الأحكام العدلية ، وعلى المرسوم رقم 5 لسنة 1959 بقانون التسجيل العقاري والقوانين المعدلة له ، وعلى القانون رقم 6 لسنة 1961 بتنظيم الالتزامات الناشئة عن العمل غير المشروع المعدل بالقانونين رقم 42 لسنة 1967 ورقم 73 لسنة 1976 ، وعلى القانون رقم 34 لسنة 1961 بإصدار قانون التأمينات العينية ، وعلى القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1974 في شأن إدارة شئون القصر ، وعلى القانون رقم 39 لسنة 1976 بتنظيم ملكية الطوابق والشقق ، وعلى القانون رقم 35 لسنة 1978 في شأن إيجار العقارات ، وبناء على عرض وزير الدولة للشئون القانونية والإدارية ، وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء ، أصدرنا القانون الآتي نصه :
مادة أولى
يلغى العمل بمجلة الأحكام العدلية ، ويستعاض عنها بالقانون المدني المرافق لهذا القانون.
مادة ثانية
تلغى النصوص الآتية :
1. القانون رقم 6 لسنة 1961 بتنظيم الالتزامات الناشئة عن العمل غير المشروع. 
2. القانون رقم 34 لسنة 1961 بإصدار قانون التأمينات العينية. 
3. القانون رقم 39 لسنة 1976 بتنظيم ملكية الطوابق والشقق. 
4. المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 35 لسنة 1978 في شأن إيجار العقارات. 
كما يلغى كل نص يتعارض مع أحكام القانون المرافق.
مادة ثالثة
لا تخل أحكام القانون المرافق بالأحكام الواردة في التشريعات الخاصة.
مادة رابعة
على الوزراء- كل فيما يخصه- تنفيذ هذا القانون ، ويعمل به ابتداء من 25 فبراير سنة 1981 م.
أمير الكويت
جابر الأحمد
رئيس مجلس الوزراء 
سعد العبد الله الصباح
وزير الدولة للشئون القانونية والإدارية
سلمان الدعيج الصباح
صدر بقصر السيف في 22 ذو القعدة 1400هـ
الموافق أول أكتوبر 1980م.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أحكام عامة 
الباب الأول : القانون
(مادة 1)
1. تسري النصوص التشريعية على المسائل التي تتناولها هذه النصوص بمنطوقها أو بمفهومها . 
2. فإن لم يوجد نص تشريعي ، حكم القاضي بمقتضى العرف . فإن لم يوجد عرف، اجتهد القاضي رأيه مستهدياً بأحكام الفقه الإسلامي الأكثر اتفاقاً مع واقع البلاد ومصالحها. 
(مادة 2)
1. لا يلغى تشريع إلا بتشريع لاحق ينص صراحة على إلغائه أو يتضمن حكماً يتعارض معه . 
2. وإذا صدر تشريع ينظم من جديد موضوعاً كان ينظمه تشريع سابق ، ألغى كل ما أورده هذا التشريع من أحكام. 
( مادة 3)
1. يسري القانون الجديد على كل ما يقع من تاريخ العمل به ، ما لم ينص على خلاقه. 
2. ومع ذلك تبقى آثار التصرفات خاضعة للقانون الذي أبرمت تحت سلطانه ، ما لم تكن أحكام القانون الجديد متعلقة بالنظام العام فتسري على ما يترتب منها بعد نفاذه . 
(مادة 4)
1. النصوص المتعلقة بالأهلية تسري على جميع الأشخاص الذين تتناولهم أحكامها. 
2. وإذا كان من مقتضى قانون جديد أن يغير أهلية الشخص ، فإن ذلك لا يؤثر في تصرفاته السابقة على نفاذه. 
( مادة 5)
1. إذا أطال القانون الجديد مدة التقادم ، سرت المدة الجديدة على كل تقادم لم يكتمل ، مع الاعتداد بما انقضى من مدته. 
2. وإذا قصر القانون الجديد مدة التقادم ، سرت المدة الجديدة من وقت العمل به ، ما لم يكن الباقي من مدة التقادم وفق القانون القديم أقل ، فيتم التقادم بانقضائها. 
( مادة 6 )
تسري في شأن قبول أدلة الإثبات وحجيتها أحكام القانون القائم وقت حصول الوقائع أو التصرفات المراد إثباتها.

( مادة 7)
يعين بقانون خاص القانون الواجب التطبيق على المسائل التي تتضمن عنصراً أجنبياً.
( مادة 8)
تحسب المواعيد بالتقويم الميلادي ، ما لم يقض القانون بخلافه .
الباب الثاني : الحق
الفصل الأول : صاحب الحق
1- الشخص الطبيعي 
( مادة 9)
تبدأ شخصية الإنسان بتمام ولادته حياً ، وتنتهي بوفاته ، وذلك مع مراعاة ما يقضي به القانون في شأن المفقود والغائب.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(مادة 10)
1. الحمل المستكن أهل لثبوت الحقوق التي لا يحتاج سببها إلى قبول ، وذلك بشرط تمام ولادته حياً . 
2. ومع ذلك تجوز له الهبة الخالصة ، وتجب عليه الالتزامات التي تقتضيها إدارة ماله. 
( مادة 11)
موطن الشخص هو المكان الذي يقيم فيه على نحو معتاد.
( مادة 12)
يعتبر المكان الذي يباشر فيه الشخص تجارة أو حرفة موطناً له بالنسبة إلى ما يتعلق بهذه التجارة أو الحرفة.
( مادة 13)
1. موطن القاصر أو المحجور عليه أو المفقود أو الغائب هو موطن من ينوب عنه قانوناً. 
2. ومع ذلك يكون للقاصر أو المحجور عليه موطن خاص بالنسبة إلى التصرفات التي يعتبره القانون أهلاً لأدائها. 


( مادة 14)
1. يجوز اتخاذ موطن مختار لعمل قانوني معين. 
2. ويعتد بالموطن المختار بالنسبة إلى كل ما يتعلق بالعمل القانوني الذي اختير له ، ما لم يشترط صراحة غير ذلك . 
3. ويجب إثبات الموطن المختار كتابة. 
( مادة 15)
تتكون أسرة الشخص من زوجه وذوي قرباه. وذوو القربى هم كل من يجمعهم أصل مشترك.
( مادة 16)
1. القرابة المباشرة هي الصلة بين الأصول والفروع. 
2. وقرابة الحواشي هي الصلة بين من يجمعهم أصل مشترك دون أن يكون أحدهم فرعاً للآخر. 
( مادة 17)
1. تتحدد درجة القرابة المباشرة باعتبار كل فرع درجة ، دون حساب الأصل. 
2. وتتحدد درجة قرابة الحواشي بعدد الفروع صعوداً من الفرع للأصل المشترك ثم نزولاً منه إلى الفرع الآخر بغير حساب ذلك الأصل. 
3. وتتحدد درجة المصاهرة بدرجة القرابة للزوج. 
2- الشخص الاعتباري 
( مادة 18)
تثبت الشخصية الاعتبارية لكل مجموعة من الأشخاص أو الأموال يعترف لها القانون بهذه الشخصية.
( مادة 19)
تتحدد أهلية الشخص الاعتباري ، فيما يثبت له من حقوق وما يتحمل به من التزامات ، بما يقضي به سبب إنشائه ، كما تتحدد بالغرض الذي نشأ من أجله ، وذلك كله فضلاً عما يقرره القانون.
( مادة 20)
1. موطن الشخص الاعتباري هو المكان الذي يوجد فيه مركز إدارته. 
2. ومع ذلك يجوز اعتبار المكان الذي يوجد فيه أحد فروع الشخص الاعتباري موطناً له ، وذلك بالنسبة إلى ما يدخل في نشاط هذا الفرع. 


( مادة 21)
الشخص الاعتباري الذي يكون مركزه الرئيسي في الخارج وله نشاط في الكويت ، يعتبر المكان الذي توجد فيه إدارته المحلية موطناً له بالنسبة إلى ذلك النشاط.
الفصل الثاني : محل الحق
( مادة 22)
الأشياء المتقومة تصلح محلاً للحقوق المالية.
( مادة 23)
1. كل شيء تملكه الدولة أو أي شخص اعتباري عام ويكون مخصصاً للنفع العام بالفعل أو بمقتضى القانون ، لا يجوز التعامل فيه بما يتعارض مع هذا التخصيص كما لا يجوز الحجز أو وضع يد الغير عليه. 
2. وينتهي التخصيص للنفع العام بالفعل أو بمقتضى القانون.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(مادة 24)
1. كل شيء مستقر بحيزه ثابت فيه لا يمكن نقله منه دون تلف أو تغيير في هيئته فهو عقار. 
2. ومع ذلك يعتبر الشيء منقولاً إذا كان انفصاله عن أصله وشيك الحصول ، ونظر إليه استقلالاً على هذا الاعتبار. 
(مادة 25)
يعتبر عقاراً بالتخصيص المنقول الذي يضعه صاحبه في عقار يملكه رصداً على خدمته واستغلاله.
(مادة 26)
يعتبر عقاراً كل حق عيني يقع على عقار.
(مادة 27)
كل ما ليس عقاراً فهو منقول.
(مادة 28)
1. الأشياء المثلية هي ما تماثلت آحادها أو تقاربت بحيث يمكن أن يقوم بعضها مقام بعض عرفاً بلا فرق يعتد به ، وتقدر في التعامل بالعد أو الكيل أو الوزن أو القياس. 
2. والأشياء القيمية ما تتفاوت آحادها في الصفات أو القيمة تفاوتاً يعتد به عرفاً أو بندر وجود آحادها في التداول. 

(مادة 29)
1. الأشياء الاستهلاكية هي ما لا يتحقق الانتفاع بها إلا باستهلاكها أو إنفاقها. 
2. ويعتبر استهلاكياً كل ما أعد في المتاجر للبيع. 
الفصل الثالث : استعمال الحق
(مادة 30)
يكون استعمال الحق غير مشروع إذا انحرف به صاحبه عن الغرض منه أو عن وظيفته الإجتماعية . وبوجه خاص :
• إذا كانت المصلحة التي تترتب عنه غير مشروعة. 
• إذا لم يقصد به سوى الإضرار بالغير. 
• إذا كانت المصلحة التي تترتب عنه لا تتناسب البتة مع الضرر الذي يلحق بالغير. 
• إذا كان من شأنه أن يلحق بالغير ضرراً فاحشاً غير مألوف.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول : مصادر الالتزام 
الفصل الأول : العقد
(مادة 31)
العقد هو ارتباط الإيجاب بالقبول على إحداث أثر يرتبه القانون.
الفرع الأول - انعقاد العقد
(مادة 32)
ينعقد العقد بمجرد ارتباط الإيجاب بالقبول ، إذا ورد على محل واستند إلى سبب معتبرين قانوناً ، وذلك دون إخلال بما يتطلبه القانون ، في حالات خاصة ، من أوضاع معينة لانعقاد العقد.
(أولاً) أركان العقد :
1- الرضا:
(مادة 33)
1. يلزم ، لوجود الرضاء ، توافر الإرادة عند إجراء التصرف وأن يحصل التعبير عنها. 
2. ويفترض توافر الإدارة عند إجراء التصرف ، ما لم يثبت العكس أو يقض القانون بخلافه. 
(أ) التعبير عن الإرادة :
(مادة 34)
التعبير عن الإرادة يكون باللفظ أو بالكتابة أو بالإشارة الشائعة الاستعمال أو بالمبادلة الفعلية الدالة على التراضي أو باتخاذ أي موقف آخر لا تدع ظروف الحال شكاً في دلالته على حقيقة المقصود منه ، وذلك ما لم يتطلب القانون ، في حالة خاصة حصول التعبير عن الإرادة على نحو معين.
(مادة 35)
يجوز أن يكون التعبير عن الإرادة ضمنياً ، ما لم يستلزم القانون أو الاتفاق أو طبيعة المعاملة أن يجيء صريحاً.
(مادة 36)
1. يوجد التعبير عن الإرادة بمجرد صدوره عن صاحبه. ومع ذلك فهو لا يحدث أثره إلا باتصاله بعلم من وجه إليه. 
2. ويعتبر وصول التعبير عن الإرادة إلى من وجه إليه قرينة على علمه به ، ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك . 
(مادة 37)
لا يكون للتعبير عن الإرادة أثر ، إذا وصل إلى من وجه إليه عدول عنه ، قبل وصوله أو في نفس وقت وصوله.
(مادة 38)
1. إذا اختلف التعبير عن الإرادة مع حقيقة قصد صاحبه ، كانت العبرة بالقصد. 
2. ومع ذلك يجوز لمن وجه إليه التعبير عن الإرادة أن يعتد به ، برغم مخالفته لحقيقة قصد صاحبه ، إذا أثبت أنه عول عليه ، معتقداً مطابقته لحقيقة الإرادة ، من غير أن يكون من شأن ظروف الحال أن تثير الشك في تلك المطابقة. 
الايجاب:
(مادة 39)
يعتبر ايجاباً العرض الذي يتضمن عزم صاحبه على إبرام العقد بمجرد أن يقبله الموجب له. ويلزم أن يتضمن ، في الأقل ، طبيعة العقد المراد إبرامه وشروطه الأساسية.

(مادة 40)
1. يصح أن يوجه الإيجاب إلى أشخاص غير محددين ، طالما كانت شخصية من يراد التعاقد معه غير ذات اعتبار أساسي في التعاقد ، وذلك مع مراعاة ما تقتضيه ظروف الحال. 
2. ويعتبر إيجاباً ، على وجه الخصوص ، عرض البضائع مع بيان أثمانها . وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بما تقتضيه التجارة من أوضاع. 
3. أما النشر والإعلان وإرسال أو توزيع قوائم الأسعار الجاري التعامل بها ، وكل بيان آخر متعلق بعروض أو طلبات موجهة للجمهور أو لأفراد معينين ، فلا يعتبر متضمناً إيجاباً ، ما لم يظهر العكس من ظروف الحال . 
(مادة 41)
1. للموجب خيار الرجوع في إيجابه ، طالما لم يقترن به القبول . 
2. ومع ذلك ، إذا حدد الموجب ميعاداً للقبول ، أو اقتضت هذا الميعاد ظروف الحال أو طبيعة المعاملة ، بقي الإيجاب قائماً طوال هذا الميعاد ، وسقط بفواته. 
(مادة 42)
يسقط الإيجاب بموت الموجب أو الموجب له أو بفقد أحدهما الأهلية.
القبول:
(مادة 43)
1. للموجب له خيار القبول . 
2. ويلزم لانعقاد العقد أن يكون القبول مطابقاً للإيجاب. 
3. وإذا جاء الرد على الإيجاب بما يزيد عليه أو ينقص منه أو يعدل فيه بأية طريقة أخرى ، اعتبر رفضاً له متضمناً إيجاباً جديداً. 
(مادة 44)
1. السكوت في معرض الحاجة إلى البيان يعتبر قبولاً. 
2. ويعتبر السكوت قبولاً، بوجه خاص ، إذا كان هناك تعامل سابق بين المتعاقدين ، واتصل الإيجاب بهذا التعامل ، أو إذا كان الإيجاب لمحض منفعة الموجب له . وكذلك يعتبر سكون المشتري ، بعد تسلمه البضاعة التي اشتراها وقائمة الثمن ، قبولاً لما ورد في هذه القائمة من شروط. 
(مادة 45)
يسقط القبول إذا مات القابل أو فقد أهليته قبل أن يتصل قبوله بعلم الموجب.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ارتباط الإيجاب والقبول :
(مادة 46)
إذا صدر الإيجاب في مجلس العقد ، من غير أن يتضمن ميعاداً للقبول ، كان لكل من المتعاقدين الخيار على صاحبه إلى انفضاض هذا المجلس . وإذا انفض مجلس العقد دون أن يصدر القبول ، اعتبر الإيجاب مرفوضاً.
(مادة 47)
إذا ارتبط الإيجاب بالقبول ، لزم العقد طرفيه ، ولا يكون لأي منهما عنه نكوص ، حتى قبل أن يفترقا بالبدن ، وذلك ما لم يتفق على غيره ، أو يقض القانون أو العرف بخلافه.
(مادة 48)
1. إذا حصل الإيجاب بالمراسلة ، بقي قائماً ، طوال الفترة التي يحددها الموجب لبقائه، فإن لم يحدد الموجب لذلك مدة ، التزم بالإبقاء على الإيجاب ، طوال الفترة التي تقتضيها ظروف الحال لوصوله للموجب له وإبداء رأيه فيه ووصول القبول إلى الموجب. 
2. ويسقط الإيجاب إذا لم يصل القبول إلى الموجب في الفترة المعقولة التي تقتضيها ظروف الحال ، ولو صدر من الموجب له في وقته المناسب. 
(مادة 49)
يعتبر التعاقد بالمراسلة أنه قد تم في الزمان والمكان اللذين يتصل فيهما القبول بعلم الموجب ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك أو يقض القانون أو العرف بخلافه.
(مادة 50)
يسري على التعاقد بطريق الهاتف ، أو بأي طريق مشابه ، حكم التعاقد في مجلس العقد بالنسبة إلى تمامه وزمان إبرامه . ويسري عليه حكم التعاقد بالمراسلة بالنسبة إلى مكان حصوله .
(مادة 51)
1. إذا اتفق المتعاقدان على أن تسري في شؤونهما أحكام عقد نموذج أو لائحة نموذجية ، سرت هذه الأحكام ، ما لم يثبت أي منهما أنه عند حصول الاتفاق بينهما لم يكن يعلم بهذه الأحكام ، لم تتح له الفرصة في أن يعلم بها . 
2. وإذا كانت أحكام العقد النموذج أو اللائحة النموذجية التي لم يحصل العلم بها أساسية ، بطل العقد . فإن كانت ثانوية ، تولى القاضي حسم الخلاف في شأنها ، وفقاً لطبيعة المعاملة والعرف الجاري ومقتضيات العدالة. 
(مادة 52)
1. إذا اتفق المتعاقدان على جميع المسائل الجوهرية في العقد ، وعلقا أموراً ثانوية ، على أمل اتفاقهما عليها مستقبلاً ، فإن ذلك لا يمنع من انعقاد العقد ، ما لم يظهر أن إرادتهما المشتركة قد انصرفت إلى غير ذلك . 
2. وإذا لم يصل المتعاقدان إلى الاتفاق في شأن ما علقاه من الأمور الثانوية ، تولى القاضي حسم الخلاف في شأنها وفقاً لطبيعة المعاملة والعرف الجاري ومقتضيات العدالة. 
النيابة في التعاقد:
(مادة 53)
يجوز أن يتم التعاقد بطريق النيابة ، ما لم يستلزم القانون حصوله بالأصالة.
(مادة 54)
1. تتحدد سلطة النائب ، وفقاً لما يقضي به سند نيابته. 
2. ومع ذلك ، إذا نشأت النيابة بمقتضى اتفاق ، وأعلن الأصيل للجمهور عن سلطة نائبه ، أو أخطر بها شخصاً معيناً أو أكثر ، فإنه يكون لكل من شمله الإعلان أو وجه إليه الإخطار أن يعتد ، في تعاقده مع النائب ، بما تضمنه من سلطات ، ولو تجاوزت ما ورد في سند نيابته. 
(مادة 55)
لا يلزم أن يكون سند النيابة في الشكل الذي يتطلبه القانون لإبرام التصرف الذي يتم عن طريقها ، ما لم يقض القانون بخلاف ذلك .
(مادة 56)
1. في التعاقد بطريق النيابة ، تكون العبرة بشخص النائب ، لا بشخص الأصيل ، في اعتبار عيوب الرضاء ، أو أثر العلم أو الجهل ببعض الظروف الخاصة. 
2. ومع ذلك ، إذا نشأة النيابة بمقتضى اتفاق ، وتصرف النائب وفقاً لتعليمات محددة تلقاها من الأصيل ، فإنه لا يكون لهذا الأخير ، في حدود تنفيذ تعليماته ، أن يتمسك بجهل نائبه أموراً أن يعلمها هو ، أو كان مفروضاً فيه أن يعلمها . ويجب عندئذ الاعتداد بما شاب رضاء الأصيل من عيوب. 
(مادة 57)
إذا ابرم النائب ، في حدود نيابته ، عقداً باسم الأصيل ، فإن كل ما يترتب على هذا العقد من آثار ينصرف مباشرة إلى الأصيل .
(مادة 58)
إذا لم يظهر النائب ، وقت إبرام العقد ، أنه يتعاقد باسم الأصيل ، فإن المتعاقد معه لا يجبر على اعتبار العقد قائماً بينه وبين الأصيل ، إلا إذا كان يعلم ، أو كان مفروضاً فيه أن يعلم ، أن التعاقد قد حصل بطريق النيابة ، أو كان يستوي عنده أن يكون التعاقد حاصلاً مع النائب أو الأصيل.


(مادة 59)
إذا لم يكون المتعاقد مع النائب مجبراً على اعتبار التعاقد حاصلاً بينه وبين الأصيل ، ولم يرتضه ، اعتبر التعاقد حاصلاً بينه وبين النائب شخصياً ، دون أن يكون للنائب أن يتمسك بانصراف إرادته إلى التعاقد باسم الأصيل.
(مادة 60)
في النيابة الاتفاقية ، إذا تعاقد النائب باسم الأصيل ، بعد انتهاء نيابته ، كان لمن تعاقد معه أن يعتبر التعاقد حاصلاً مع ذلك على أساسها ، إذا كان هو والنائب ، عند التعاقد لا يعلمان بانتهاء النيابة ، ولم يكن في مقدورهما أن يعلما به ، لو أنهما بذلا من الحرص ما تقتضيه ظروف الحال من الشخص العادي.
(مادة 61)
1. إذا أبرم شخص عن آخر عقداً بغير نيابة عنه ، أو كان تجاوز بإبرامه حدود نيابته، فإن آثار هذا العقد لا تنصرف إلى الأصيل ، إلا إذا حصل إقراره وفقاً للقانون. 
2. فإذا لم يحصل إقرار التصرف ، كان للمتعاقد الآخر أن يرجع على من اتخذ صفة النيابة أو تجاوز حدودها ، بغير عذر مقبول ، بالتعويض عن الضرر الناجم له ، ما لم يكن يعلم بانتفاء النيابة أو بتجاوز حدودها أو كان مفروضاً فيه أن يعلم ذلك. 
(مادة 62)
لا يجوز للنائب ، بدون إذن خاص ، أن يتعاقد مع نفسه باسم من ينوب عنه ، ولو أجرى هذا التعاقد لحساب شخص آخر غيره ، فإذا حصل منه ذلك ، كان تصرفه غير نافذ في مواجهة الأصيل ، ما لم يحصل إقراره ، وذلك كله ما لم يقض القانون أو عرف التجارة بما يخالفه.
(مادة 63)
لا يجوز للنائب أن يعهد بنيابته إلى غيره ، ما لم يسمح له بذلك القانون أو الاتفاق.
(مادة 64)
إذا انتهت النيابة ، وكان النائب قد تسلم ما يدل عليها ، التزم برده فور انتهائها . ولا يسوغ له حبسه في يده ، لأي سبب كان .
شكل العقد:
(مادة 65)
1. لا يلزم ، لانعقاد العقد ، حصول الرضاء به في شكل معين ، ما لم يقض القانون بغير ذلك. 
2. وإذا فرض القانون شكلاً معيناً لانعقاد العقد ولم يراع هذا الشكل في إبرامه ، وقع باطلاً. 

(مادة 66)
إذا اشترط المتعاقدان ، لقيام العقد ، اتباع شكل معين في إبرامه ، فإنه لا يجوز لأحدهما، بدون رضاء الآخر ، أن يتمسك بقيامه ، ما لم يأت في الشكل المتفق عليه .
(مادة 67)
إذا استلزم القانون شكلاً معيناً ، أو اتفق المتعاقدان على وجوبه ، وثار الشك حول ما إذا كان هذا الشكل متطلباً لقيام العقد أو لغير ذلك من أموره ، وجب عدم اعتباره متطلباً لقيام العقد.
(مادة 68)
إذا تعلق العقد بشيء ، فإن تسليمه لا يكون لازماً لقيامه ، ما لم يقض القانون أو الاتفاق أو العرف بغير ذلك .
(مادة 69)
إذا استلزم القانون أو الاتفاق شكلاً معيناً لقيام العقد ، وجبت مراعاة هذا الشكل في عقد الوعد به ، وفي الاتفاقات اللاحقة المعدلة لآثاره ، ما لم يقض القانون أو تسمح طبيعة المعاملة بغير ذلك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بعض صور خاصة في التعاقد:
العقد الابتدائي :
(مادة 70)
1. إذا كان من مقتضى العقد أن يبرم مرة ثانية ، أو في صورة أخرى ، وجب على كل من طرفيه إبرامه في وضعه النهائي ، وذلك في الميعاد الذي يحدده العقد الابتدائي ، وإلا ففي مدة معقولة. 
2. ويبرم العقد النهائي بنفس شروط العقد الابتدائي . ما لم يتفق على إجراء تعديل فيها ، أو كان هذا التعديل مما تستوجبه طبيعة المعاملة أو ظروف الحال. 
(مادة 71)
1. إذا أخل أحد طرفي العقد الابتدائي بالتزامه بإبرام العقد النهائي ، كان للطرف الآخر ، إذا لم يكن مخلاً بالتزاماته ، أن يطلب الحكم ، في مواجهته ، بصحة العقد الابتدائي ونفاذه . 
2. ويقوم الحكم بصحة ونفاذ العقد الابتدائي مقام العقد النهائي ، وذلك دون إخلال بما قد يتطلبه القانون لشهر العقد إن كان لشهره مقتض. 



الوعد بالعقد:
(مادة 72)
الاتفاق الذي يعد بموجبه أحد طرفيه أن يبرم ، لصالح الطرف الآخر ، عقداً معيناً ، لا ينعقد إلا إذا عينت فيه المسائل الجوهرية للعقد الموعود بإبرامه ، والمدة التي يجب أن يبرم خلالها ، وذلك دون إخلال بما تقضي به المادة 69.
(مادة 73)
1. إذا وعد شخص بإبرام عقد معين ، قام هذا العقد ، إذا ارتضاه من صدر لصالحه الوعد ، واتصل رضاؤه بعلم الواعد ، خلال المدة المحددة لبقاء الوعد . 
2. ولا يحول موت الواعد أو فقد أهليته ، دون قيام العقد الموعود بإبرامه ، إذا تم الرضاء به ، على نحو ما تقضي به الفقرة الأولى . 
3. وإذا مات الموعود له ، انتقل خيار قبول العقد الموعود بإبرامه إلى خلفائه ، ما لم تكن شخصية الموعود له محل اعتبار في الوعد. 
التعاقد بالعربون :
(مادة 74)
دفع العربون ، وقت إبرام العقد ، يفيد أن لكل من طرفيه خيار العدول عنه ، ما لم يظهر أنهما قصدا غير ذلك ، أو كان العرف يقضي بخلافه .
(مادة 75)
إذا عدل من دفع العربون فقده . وإذا عدل من قبضه ، التزم برده ودفع مثله . وذلك كله دون اعتبار لما يترتب على العدول من ضرر.
(مادة 76)
1. إذا لم يحدد الاتفاق أو العرف ميعاداً لمباشرة خيار العدول ، بقي هذا الخيار إلى الوقت الذي يصدر فيه من المتعاقد ما يدل على رغبته في تأكيد قيام العقد . 
2. على أنه إذا قعد أحد المتعاقدين عن تنفيذ التزاماته في الأجل المحدد ، أو تراخى في ذلك مدة تتجاوز المألوف ، جاز للمتعاقد الآخر أن يعتبر ذلك عدولاً منه عن العقد . 
(مادة 77)
1. استحالة تنفيذ الالتزامات الناشئة عن العقد ، بسبب يعزى للمتعاقد ، تعتبر في حكم مباشرته خيار العدول عن العقد ، وتتحدد مسئوليته بقيمة العربون ، وفق ما تقضي به المادة 75. 
2. فإن كانت استحالة تنفيذ الالتزامات الناشئة عن العقد راجعة إلى سبب أجنبي لا بد لأحد المتعاقدين فيه ، وجب رد العربون إلى دافعه . 
التعاقد بالمزايد:
(مادة 78)
1. في المزايدات ، يبقى المتزايد ملتزماً بعطائه إلى أن يتقدم متزايد آخر بعطاء أفضل ، أو إلى أن يقفل المزاد دون أن يرسي على أحد إذا كان عطاؤه هو الأفضل. 
2. ولا يمنع من سقوط العطاء بعطاء أفضل ، أن يقع الأخير باطلاً أو أن يرفض. 
3. ويتم العقد بإرساء المزاد ، ومع ذلك ، إذا كان من مقتضى شروط المزاد وجوب المصادقة على إرسائه ، لزم أجراؤها لتمام العقد ، ويعتبر العقد عندئذ منعقداً من تاريخ رسو المزاد. 
4. وكل ما سبق ، ما لم يتضح غيره من قصد المتعاقدين أو يقض القانون بخلافه. 
(مادة 79)
استثناء من حكم المادة السابقة ، لا يسقط عطاء المتزايد ، في المزايدات التي تجري داخل مظروفات ، بعطاء أفضل ، ويكون للداعي إلى المزاد أن يقبل من بين العطاءات المقدمة ما يراه أصلح ، وذلك ما لم يتضح غير ذلك من قصد المتعاقدين ، أو يقض القانون بخلافه .
التعاقد بالإذعان:
(مادة 80)
لا يمنع من قيام العقد أن يجيء القبول من أحد طرفيه إذعانا لإرادة الطرف الآخر ، بأن يرتضي التسليم بمشروع عقد وضعه الطرف الآخر مسبقاً ولا يقبل مناقشة في شروطه.
(مادة 81)
إذا تم العقد بطريق الإذعان ، وتضمن شروطاً تعسفية ، جاز للقاضي ، بناء على طلب الطرف المذعن ، أن يعدل من هذه الشروط بما يرفع عنه إجحافها ، أو يعفيه كلية منها ولو ثبت علمه بها ، وذلك كله وفقاً لما تقتضيه العدالة ، ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق على خلاف ذلك .
(مادة 82)
في عقود الإذعان ، يفسر الشك دائماً في مصلحة الطرف المذعن.
(مادة 83)
لا يكون الرضاء بالعقد سليماً ، إلا إذا جاء عن ذي أهلية لإجرائه ، وخالياً من العيوب التي تشوبه.
الأهلية:
(مادة 84)
كل شخص أهل للتعاقد ، ما لم يقرر القانون عدم أهليته أو ينقص منها.
(مادة 85)
1. الصغير والمجنون والمعتوه محجورون لذاتهم. 
2. لا يقع الحجر على السفيه وذي الغفلة إلا بحكم القاضي ، وتحجر المحكمة عليهما، وترفع الحجر عنهما ، وفقاً لما تقتضيه ظروف الحال. ويشهر قرار المحكمة بالحجر وبرفعه . وفقاً للقواعد التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير العدل . 
(مادة 86)
1. أهلية الصغير غير المميز لأداء التصرفات معدومة . وتقع كل تصرفاته باطلة . 
2. وكل من لم يكمل السابعة من عمره يعتبر غير مميز. 
(مادة 87)
1. تصرفات الصغير المميز صحيحة إذا كانت نافعة له نفعاً محضاً ، وباطلة إذا كانت ضارة به ضرراً محضاً. 
2. أما تصرفاته الدائرة في ذاتها بين النفع والضرر ، فتقع قابلة للإبطال لمصلحته ، ما لم تلحقها الإجازة ممن له ولاية إجرائها عنه ابتداء ، أو من ه هو بعد بلوغه سن الرشد . وذلك مع مراعاة ما تقضي به النصوص التالية وغيرها من أحكام القانون. 
3. ويعتبر الصغير مميزاً من سن التمييز إلى بلوغه سن الرشد. 
(مادة 88)
1. إذا بلغ الصغير المميز الثامنة عشرة من عمره ، وآنس منه وليه أو وصيه القدرة على أن يدير أمواله بنفسه ، جاز له أن يأذنه في إدارة أمواله كلها أو بعضها. 
2. ويكون الأذن بالإدارة مطلقاً أو مقيداً. 
(مادة 89)
يجوز سحب الإذن بالإدارة أو تقييده بعد إعطائه . ولكنه لا يبطل بزوال الولاية عمن أعطاه.
(مادة 90)
يحصل الإذن للصغير بالإدارة أو سحبه أو تقييده بإشهاد رسمي دون إخلال بما يقضي به القانون بالنسبة إلى المشمولين بوصاية إدارة شئون القصر.
(مادة 91)
1. إذا رفض الوصي الإذن للصغير بالإدارة أو قيده أو سحبه بعد إعطائه ، جاز للمحكمة ، بناء على طلب الصغير ، أو إدارة شئون القصر ، أو أي ذي شأن آخر ، أن تأذن للصغير في إدارة أمواله كلها أو بعضها إذناً مطلقاً أو مقيداً ، إن رأت أن ما أجراه الوصي غير مستند إلى أساس . 
2. فإن قضت المحكمة برفض طلب الصغير ، فأنه لا يجوز تجديده ، قبل مضي سنة من تاريخ صيرورة الحكم نهائياً .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(مادة 92)
1. للصغير المأذون في الإدارة ، أهلية إجراء التصرفات التي تقتضيها إدارة الأموال التي تسلم له ، في حدود الإذن . 
2. على أنه ليس للصغير المأذون في الإدارة أهلية تأجير المال لمدة تزيد على سنة. 
(مادة 93)
1. للصغير المميز ، أياً كانت سنه ، أهلية التصرف فيما يعطى له من مال لأغراض نفقته ، كما أن له أهلية أداء التصرفات الأخرى ، طالما كانت في حدود تلك الأغراض. 
2. تتحدد مسئولية الصغير المميز عن الالتزامات الناشئة عن التصرفات التي يجريها لأغراض نفقته بما يعطي له من مال لهذه الأغراض. 
(مادة 94)
1. للصغير المميز ، عند بلوغه الخامسة عشرة ، أهلية إبرام عقد العمل ، إن كان غير محدد المدة ، فإن كان محددها ، فلمدة لا تتجاوز سنة . كما أن له ، ببلوغه هذه السن ، أهلية التصرف في أجره وفي غيره مما يكسب من عمله ، على أن تكون مسئوليته عن تصرفاته في نتاج عمله ، في حدود ما كسبه منه من أموال. 
2. ويجوز للمحكمة ، عند الاقتضاء ، وبناء على طلب الولي أو الوصي أو إدارة شئون القصر ، أو أي ذي شأن آخر ، أن تقيد أهلية الصغير في التصرف في أجره وفي غيره مما يكسبه من عمله . وعندئذ تجري أحكام الولاية أو الوصاية ، على حسب الأحوال. 
(مادة 95)
للصغير المميز ، عند بلوغه الثامنة عشرة ، أهلية إبرام الوصية.
(مادة 96)
1. كل شخص بلغ سن الرشد يكون كامل الأهلية لأداء التصرفات القانونية ، ما لم يكن قد حكم قبل ذلك باستمرار الولاية أو الوصاية على ماله. 
2. وسن الرشد إحدى وعشرون سنة ميلادية كاملة. 
3. ويستمر من بلغ سن الرشد مكتمل الأهلية ، ما لم يطرأ عليه عارض من عوارضها ، وفقاً للأحكام التالية ، وغيرها مما يقضي به القانون. 
(مادة 97)
1. لا يمنع ناقص الأهلية من أن يتمسك بنقص أهليته ، على نحو ما يقضي به القانون، أن يكون قد ادعى توافر الأهلية لديه. 
2. على أنه إذا لجأ القاصر ، في سبيل إخفاء نقص أهليته ، إلى طرق تدليسية ، من شأنها أن تحمل على الاعتقاد بتوافر الأهلية لديه ، كان ملتزماً بتعويض من تعاقد معه عما يرتبه له الإبطال من ضرر. 
3. ويجوز للقاضي ، على سبيل التعويض المستحق وفقاً للفقرة السابقة أن يقضي برفض دعوى الإبطال. 
(مادة 98)
1. المجنون معدون أهلية الأداء ، وتقع تصرفاته كلها باطلة. 
2. وإذا كان الجنون غير مطبق ، وحصل التصرف في فترة أفاقة ، كان صحيحاً . 
3. ولا يغير من حكم تصرفات المجنون ، وفقاً للفقرة السابقة ، أن تنصب عليه المحكمة قيما. 
(مادة 99)
تصرفات المعتوه تسري عليها أحكام تصرفات الصغير المميز المنصوص عليها في المادة 87، نصب عليه قيم أو لم ينصب.
(مادة 100)
إذا كان جنون الشخص أو عتهه مشهوراً ، أو كانت المحكمة قد عينت له قيماً ، افترض أنه أبرم التصرف في حالة جنونه أو عتهه على حسب الأحوال ، وإلا افترض أنه أبرم التصرف في حالة صحته ، وذلك كله ما لم يقم الدليل على عكسه.
(مادة 101)
1. تصرفات السفيه وذي الغفلة ، بعد شهر قرار الحجر ، تسري عليها أحكام تصرفات الصغير المميز المنصوص عليها في المادة 87. 
2. أما التصرفات الصادرة قبل شهر قرار الحجر ، فلا تكون باطلة أو قابلة للإبطال ، إلا إذا أبرمت بالتواطؤ توقعاً للحجر. 
(مادة 102)
يكون تصرف الجمهور عليه للسفه أو الغفلة بالوقف أو الوصية صحيحاً ، إذا أذنته المحكمة في إجرائه.
(مادة 103)
1. للمحكمة أن تأذن للسفيه في إدارة أمواله كلها أو بعضها ، إذناً مطلقاً أو محدداً بما تراه من قيود . ولها ، على وجه الخصوص ، أن تلزم السفيه بتقديم حساب عن إرادته ، في المواعيد التي تعينها . 
2. وللمحكمة أن تسحب الإذن بالإرادة أو تقيده ، إن رأت لذلك مقتضياً. 
3. ويؤشر على هامش شهر الحجر بالقرار الصادر من المحكمة بالإذن بالإرادة أو بتقييده أو بسحبه ، وفقاً للقواعد التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير العدل . 
( مادة 104)
للسفيه المأذون في الإرادة ، أهلية إجراء التصرفات التي تقتضيها إدارة ما يسلم إليه من أمواله ، في حدود إذن المحكمة.

(مادة 105)
1. للسفيه أهلية التصرف فيما يخصص له من مال لأغراض نفقته ، في نفس الحدود التي تثبت فيها أهلية التصرف في مال النفقة للصغير المميز المنصوص عليها في المادة 93. 
2. وتقدر المحكمة ، بناء على طلب السفيه أو القيم عليه أو أي ذي شأن آخر ، مقدار ما يجب تخصيصه من مال لأغراض نفقة السفيه ، مراعية في ذلك موارده وحاجاته هو ومن يعول . 
3. وللمحكمة إذا توافرت أسباب جدية تدعو إلى الخشية من تبذير السفيه مال النفقة ، أن تمنع هذا المال عنه ، وأن تعهد به إلى من ترى الصلاح في توليه الإنفاق عليه وعلى أسرته. 
(مادة 106)
تثبت للسفيه أهلية إبرام عقد العمل وأهلية التصرف فيما يعود عليه من عمله ، أجراً كان أم غيره ، في نفس الحدود التي تقررها المادة 94 في شأن الصغير المميز.
(مادة 107)
1. إذا كان بالشخص عجز جسماني شديد ، من شأنه أن يصعب عليه الإلمام بظروف التعاقد ، أو يعسر عليه التعبير عن إرادته ، وعلى الأخص إذا كان أصم أبكم أو أعمى أصم أو أعمى أبكم ، جاز للمحكمة أن تعين له مساعداً قضائياً ، يعاونه في التصرفات التي ترى أن مصلحته تقتضي المساعدة فيها. 
2. ويشهر قرار تعيين المساعد القضائي على نحو ما يقضي به قرار يصدر من وزير العدل. 
(مادة 108)
يكون قابلاً للإبطال التصرف الذي تقررت المساعدة القضائية في شأنه ، متى صدر من الشخص ، بعد شهر قرار مساعدته ، بغير معاونة المساعد ، وذلك ما لم تكن المحكمة قد أذنت له بالانفراد في إبرامه .
(مادة 109)
إذا تعذر على الشخص بسبب حالته الجسمية أو المرضية ، أن يبرم التصرف ، ولو بمعاونة مساعد ، فإنه يجوز للمحكمة أن تأذن للمساعد القضائي في أن يبرمه بالانفراد ، نيابة عنه ، إذا كان من شأن عدم إبرامه أن يهدد مصالحه بالخطر.
الولاية على مال الصغير:
(مادة 110)
1. ولاية مال الصغير لأبيه ، ثم للوصي المختار من الأب ، ثم للجد لأب ، ثم للوصي الذي تعينه المحكمة ، وذلك مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المادة 112. 
2. ولا يجوز للأب أو الجد أن يتنحى عن الولاية بغير عذر مقبول . 
(مادة 111)
يلزم أن يكون الولي أو الوصي عدلاً وكفؤاً ، كما يلزم أن يكون بالغاً رشيداً غير محجور عليه لجنون أو عته أو غفلة أو سفه ، وألا يكون قد أشهر إفلاسه ما لم يرد له اعتباره . وذلك كله دون إخلال بما يتطلبه القانون أو الشريعة الإسلامية من شروط أخرى .
( مادة 112)
1. إذا كان الصغير كويتياً ، ولم تثبت الولاية على ماله لأبيه ، أو للوصي المختار من أبيه أو لجده فإن الوصاية على ماله تثبت لإدارة شئون القصر ، وفقاً لما يقضي به القانون ، وذلك ما لم تعين له المحكمة وصياً آخر. 
2. ويجوز للمحكمة ، في أي وقت ، وبناء على طلب أي ذي شأن ، أن تعين وصياً آخر بدلاً من إدارة شئون القصر ، إذا رأت في ذلك مصلحة القاصر. 
(مادة 113)
1. لا يعتبر اختيار الأب وصياً لصغيره، إلا إذا جاء في ورقة رسمية ، أو في ورقة مصدق فيها على توقيع الأب ، أو في ورقة مكتوبة بخط الأب وممهورة بإمضائه. 
2. وللأب في أي وقت أن يعدل عن اختياره وصياً لصغيره . ويعتد بعدوله ، ولو لم يأت في الشكل الذي رسمه القانون لحصول اختياره . 
3. ويعرض الوصي الذي اختاره الأب لصغيره على المحكمة لتثبيته. 
(مادة 114)
1. إذا توافرت أسباب جدية يخشى معها الضرر على أموال الصغير من ولاية أبيه أو جده أو الوصي المختار ، كان للمحكمة ، بناء على طلب إدارة شئون القصر أو أي ذي شأن آخر ، أن تقيد هذه الولاية أو تسلبها . 
2. وللمحكمة أن تعزل الوصي المعين ، وتنصب آخر مكانه ، إذا اقتضت ذلك مصلحة الصغير. 
(مادة 115)
1. توقف المحكمة ولاية الأب أو الجد أو الوصي المختار إذا ثبتت غيبته وفقاً للفقرة الثانية من المادة 141. كما توقفها إذا تنفذ عليه حكم بالحبس لمدة تزيد على سنة. 
2. وإذا أوقفت ولاية الأب أو الجد أو الوصي المختار ، ثبتت الولاية على مال الصغير ، أثناء فترة الوقف ، وفقاً لما تقتضي به المادة 110. 
(مادة 116)
1. تكون الولاية أو الوصاية على كل أموال الصغير . ويجوز أن تتحدد الوصاية بإرادة الأب أو بحكم القاضي ، على حسب الأحوال . 
2. على أنه إذا آل مال إلى الصغير بطريق الميراث أو التبرع ، وأوصى المورث ، أو اشترط المتبرع عند التبرع ، عدم خضوع المال إلى ولاية الأب أو الجد أو وصاية شخص معين ، خرج هذا المال عن الولاية أو الوصاية . وعندئذ تعين المحكمة للصغير وصياً خاصاً يتولى الولاية على هذا المال ، ما لم يكن المورث أو المتبرع قد اختار له وصياً ، في الشكل الذي تحدده المادة 113 لاختيار الوصي من الأب. 
(مادة 117)
1. الأمانة على مال الحمل المستكن تكون ، بالنسبة إلى من يتولاها ، على نحو ما تكون به الولاية على مال الصغير. 
2. وإذا اختار الأب أو عينت المحكمة أميناً على مال الحمل المسكين ، فإنه تكون له الوصاية عليه بعد ميلاده . ما لم تعين المحكمة له وصياً آخر. 
(مادة 118)
1. يتولى الأمين على مال الحمل المستكن حفظه وإدارته ، ويقوم بالتصرفات التي يقتضيانها. 
2. ومع ذلك يجوز له أن يقبل التصرفات النافعة للحمل نفعاً محضاً. 
(مادة 119)
يجوز للأب أن يختار لصغيره أكثر من وصي . كما يجوز التعدد في الأوصياء المعينين من المحكمة ، إذا اقتضته مصلحة الصغير .
(مادة 120)
1. إذا تعدد الأوصياء ، سواء أكانوا مختارين أم معينين ، فإنه لا يجوز لأحدهم الانفراد ، إلا إذا كان الأب أو المحكمة ، على حسب الأحوال ، قد حدد لكل منهم اختصاصه . 
2. ومع ذلك يكون لكل من الأوصياء المتعددين إجراء التصرفات اللازمة لحفظ مال الصغير ، وتلك التي لا تحتمل التأخير ، كما يكون له إجراء التصرفات التي فيها نفع ظاهر للصغير. 
(مادة 121)
إذا اختلف الأوصياء المتعددون ، عند لزوم إجماعهم ، تولت المحكمة ، بناء على طلب أي منهم ، أو طلب إدارة شئون القصر ، أو أي ذي شأن آخر ، حسم الأمر على نحو ما تراه محققاً مصلحة الصغير .
(مادة 122)
يجوز للمحكمة بناء على طلب إدارة شئون القصر أو أي ذي مصلحة أن تقيم للصغير وصياً خاصاً ، تحدد سلطته ، يتولى الولاية عليه في شأن معين ، كلما اقتضت ذلك مصلحته . ويجوز لها ذلك على الأخص:
• إذا تعارضت مصلحة الصغير مع مصلحة وليه الشرعي أو مصلحة زوجه أو مصلحة شخص يتولى الولاية على ماله . 
• إذا تعارضت مصلحة الصغير مع مصلحة الوصي أو زوجه أو أحد أصولهما أو فروعهما أو مع مصلحة شخص يتولى الولاية على ماله. 
(مادة 123)
1. إذا كانت الوصاية على مال الصغير لغير إدارة شئون القصر ، جاز أن ينصب إلى جانب الوصي ، ولو كان مختاراً ، مشرف يتولى الرقابة على تصرفاته. 
2. وإذا لم يختر الأب مشرفاً لصغيره جاز للمحكمة تعيينه إن كان لذلك مقتض . ويعرض المشرف المختار من الأب على المحكمة لتثبيته . 
3. وإذا كان الصغير كويتياً ، جاز للمحكمة أن تعهد بالإشراف لإدارة شئون القصر. 
4. ويلزم أن تتوافر في المشرف الشروط المتطلبة في الوصي. 
(مادة 124)
يتولى المشرف الرقابة على تصرفات الوصي . وعليه أن يرفع إلى المحكمة كل أمر تقتضي مصلحة القاصر رفعه إليها.
(مادة 125)
على الوصي إجابة المشرف إلى كل ما يطلبه من إيضاح عن تصرفاته في أموال الصغير ، وتمكينه من الاطلاع على الأوراق والمستندات الخاصة بها.
(مادة 126)
1. إذا شغر مكان الوصي ، وجب على المشرف رعاية مال الصغير إلى أن تعين المحكمة له وصياً آخر. 
2. ويكون للمشرف في سبيل أداء واجب الرعاية على مال الصغير في فترة عدم وجود الوصي ، أن يجري ، نيابة عن الصغير ، التصرفات التي يكون في تأجيلها ضرر ظاهر له. 
(مادة 127)
1. للولي أن يجري عن صغيره التصرفات النافعة له نفعاً محضاً . 
2. وإذا كان التبرع للصغير مقترناً بتكليف ، فإنه لا يسوغ للولي قبوله عنه بغير إذن المحكمة . 
(مادة 128)
1. للولي أن يجري عن صغيره التصرفات التي يقتضيها حفظ أمواله وإدارتها واستثمارها. 
2. على أنه لا يجوز للولي تأجير مال الصغير لمدة تتجاوز بلوغه سن الرشد بأكثر من سنة ، إلا بعد إذن المحكمة . 
(مادة 129)
للولي أن يجري في مال صغيره التصرفات بمقابل ، مع مراعاة القيود المقررة في المواد التالية.

(مادة 130)
ليس للولي ، بغير إذن المحكمة ، أن يبيع عقار الصغير أو محله التجاري أو أن يؤجره لنفسه أو لزوجه أو لأقارب أحدهما إلى الدرجة الثالثة.
( مادة 131)
لا يجوز للولي ، بغير إذن المحكمة ، أن يتصرف في مال الصغير ، إذا تجاوزت قيمته مائتي ألف دينار.
( مادة 132)
إذا كان المال قد آل إلى الصغير بطريق الميراث أو التبرع ، واشترط المورث أو المتبرع ، عدم تصرف الولي فيه ، فإنه لا يجوز لهذا الأخير إجراء التصرف الممنوع عليه ، إلا عندما تقتضيه الضرورة ، وبشرط إذن المحكمة.
(مادة 133)
1. لا يجوز للولي التبرع بمال الصغير. 
2. ومع ذلك ، إذا كان في مال الصغير سعة ، فإنه يجوز للولي أن يتبرع بمال الصغير بما لا يبهظه ، إذا كان ذلك لغرض عائلي أو إنساني وبشرط إذن المحكمة. 
(مادة 134)
لا يجوز للولي إقراض مال الصغير ولا اقتراضه.
(مادة 135)
لا يجوز للولي رهن مال الصغير ، إلا لدين على هذا الصغير نفسه.
(مادة 136)
جميع القيود الواردة على سلطة الولي لا تسري بالنسبة إلى ما يكون قد آل منه إلى الصغير من مال على سبيل التبرع ، ولو كان ذلك بطريق غير مباشر.
سلطة الوصي:
(مادة 137)
1. يكون للوصي ، ولو كان مختاراً من الأب ، الولاية على مال الصغير ، في نفس الحدود التي يرسمها القانون لإدارة شئون القصر ، باعتبار أن لها الوصاية أو القوامة على معدومي الأهلية وناقصيها. 
2. على أنه إذا كانت الوصاية لغير إدارة شئون القصر ، وجب إذن المحكمة لإجراء كل التصرفات التي لا يخول القانون لمدير هذه الإدارة أن يتولاها وحده. 
3. وفي جميع الأحوال ، لا يكون للوصي ، في ولايته على مال الصغير ، سلطة تتجاوز سلطة الولي ، على نحو ما يحدده القانون.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الولاية على مال المحجور عليه** :
(**مادة 138**)
1.* *يعين المحكمة ،**بناء على طلب إدارة شئون القصر أو أي ذي شأن آخر ، لمن كان محجوراً عليه لجنون أو**عنه أو غفلة أو سفه ، فيما تكون له الولاية على ماله ، في حدود ما يقضي به القانون** . 
2.* *فإذا كان المحجور عليه كويتياً ، ثبتت القوامة على ماله لإدارة شئون القصر**، وفقاً لما يقضي به القانون ، ما لم تعين له المحكمة قيماً آخر**. 
(**مادة** 139)
**تراعي المحكمة ، في تنصيب القيم على المحجور عليه ، أن تعين الأرشد فالأرشد**من أولاده الذكور ، ثم أباه ، ثم جده لأبيه ، ثم من ترى فيه مصلحة المحجور عليه** .
(**مادة 140**)
**يسري على القيم على ما يسري على الوصي من الأحكام ، وعلى الأخص**بالنسبة إلى الشروط اللازمة فيه ، وحدود سلطاته ، وواجباته ، وتعيين من يتولى**الإشراف عليه ، وسلطة المشرف** .
**الولاية على مال المفقود والغائب**:
(**مادة** 141)
1.* *إذا ثبت فقد الشخص ، بأن لم تكن حياته معروفة من مماته ، نصبت له**المحكمة قيماً ، تكون له الولاية على ماله ، وذلك بناء على طلب إدارة شئون القصر ،**أو أي ذي شأن آخر** . 
2.* *ويجوز كذلك للمحكمة أن تعين قيماً لمن تكون معروفة حياته**، ولكنه غاب لمدة تجاوزت السنة ، وتعذر عليه ، بسبب غيابه ، أن يتولى رعاية أمواله**بنفسه ، أو أن يشرف على من يكون قد وكله في إدارتها** . 
(**مادة 142**)
**إذا كان**الشخص ، قبل فقده أو غيابه ، قد نصب عنه وكيلاً لإدارة أمواله ، عينته المحكمة**قيماً ، إن توافرت فيه الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون في الوصي ، وإلا راعت في تعيين**القيم ما يقضي به القانون في شأن القيم على المحجور عليه ، وعلى الأخص في صدد ثبوت**القوامة لإدارة شئون القصر بالنسبة إلى الكويتيين** .
(**مادة 143**)
**يكون للقيم**على المفقود أو الغائب سلطات الوصي وتسري عليه أحكامه**.
**أحكام عامة في الولاية**على المال**:
(**مادة 144**)
1.* *لمن يولى على مال الصغير أو المحجور عليه أو**المفقود أو الغائب الحق في أجر مناسب عن ولايته تقدره المحكمة بما لا يبهظ المولى**عليه ، وذلك ما لم يكن الولي قد ارتضى أن تكون ولايته بغير مقابل** . 
2.* *على أن**الحق في الأجر عن الولاية مقصور على من يتولاها . فلا يجوز لدائنيه أن يطلبوه نيابة**عنه . كما أنه لا ينتقل إلى الورثة ، ما لم يكن الولي ، قبل موته ، قد طلب ثبوته له**قضاء** . 
(**مادة 145**)
**إذا زالت ، لأي سبب الولاية أو الوصاية أو القوامة عمن**يتولاها ، وجب عليه تسليم أموال المولي عليه لذي الصفة في تسلمها ، وذلك فور زوال**ولايته ، إلا ما يقتضيه التسليم من زمن . كما يجب عليه أن يقدم حساباً دقيقاً عن**ولايته ، خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر من انتهائها** .
(**مادة 146**)
**الأب والجد**والأم لا يسألون ، في مباشرتهم الولاية أو الوصاية أو القوامة ، إلا عن خطئهم**الجسيم ، ولو تقاضوا أجراً . أما غير هؤلاء ، ممن يتولون الوصاية أو القوامة ،**فيسألون مسئولية الوكيل المأجور ، ولو كانوا لا يتقاضون عن مهامهم أجراً** .
(**مادة** 147)
1.* *إذا وقع المتعاقد في غلط دفعه إلى ارتضاء العقد ، بحيث أنه لولا وقوعه**فيه لما صدر عنه الرضاء ، فإنه يجوز له طلب إبطال العقد ، إذا كان المتعاقد الأخر**قد وقع معه في نفس الغلط بدون تأثير منه كان من الممكن تداركه ، أو علم بوقوعه فيه**، أو كان من السهل عليه أن يتبين عنه ذلك** . 
2.* *على أنه ، في التبرعات ، يجوز**طلب الإبطال ، دون اعتبار لمشاركة المتعاقد الآخر في الغلط أو علمه بحصوله** . 
(**مادة 148**)
**لا يحول دون أعمال أثر الغلط ، أن ينصب على حكم القانون في أمر**من أمور التعاقد** .
(**مادة 149**)
**لا يجوز لمن صدر رضاؤه عن غلط ، أن يتمسك بغلطه**على نحو يتعارض مع مقتضيات حسن النية . ويكون للطرف الآخر ، على الأخص ، أن يتمسك**في مواجهته بأن يتم العقد على نحو يتمشى مع حقيقة ما اعتقده ، بدون ضرر كبير يناله** .
(**مادة 150**)
**يجوز طلب إبطال العقد للتدليس لمن جاء رضاؤه نتيجة حيل وجهت**إليه بقصد تغريره ودفعه بذلك إلى التعاقد ، إذا أثبت أنه ما كان يرتضي العقد ، على**نحو ما ارتضاه عليه ، لولا خديعته بتلك الحيل ، وذلك مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المادتان** 153* *و 154**.
**التدليس** :
(**مادة 151**)
**يجوز طلب إبطال العقد للتدليس لمن جاء**رضاؤه نتيجة حيل وجهت إليه بقصد تغريره ودفعه بذلك إلى التعاقد ، إذا أثبت أنه ما**كان يرتضي العقد ، على نحو ما ارتضاه عليه ، لولا خديعته بتلك الحيل ، وذلك مع**مراعاة ما تقضي به المادتان 153 و 154**
(**مادة 152**)
**يعتبر بمثابة الحيل**المكوّنة للتدليس الكذب في الإدلاء بالمعلومات بوقائع التعاقد وملابساته ، أو**السكوت عن ذكرها ، إذا كان ذلك إخلالاً بواجب في الصدق أو المصارحة يفرضه القانون**أو الاتفاق أو طبيعة المعاملة أو الثقة الخاصة التي يكون من شأن ظروف الحال أن تجعل**للمدلس عليه الحق في أن يضعها فيمن غرر به**.
(**مادة 153**)
1* *ـ يلزم ، لإبطال**العقد على أساس التدليس ، أن تكون الحيل قد صدرت من المتعاقد الآخر ، أو من نائبه ،**أو من أحد أتباعه ، أو ممن وسطه في إبرام العقد ، أو ممن يبرم العقد لمصلحته**.
2* *ـ فإن صدرت الحيل من الغير ، فليس لمن انخدع بها أن يتمسك بالإبطال ، إلا إذا كان**المتعاقد الآخر ، عند إبرام العقد ، يعلم بتلك الحيل ، أو كان في استطاعته أن يعلم**بها**.
(**مادة 154**)
**استثناء مما تقضي به المادة السابقة ، يجوز ، في عقود التبرع**، طلب إبطال العقد ، إذا جاء الرضاء نتيجة التدليس ، دون اعتبار لمن صدرت الحيل**منه**.
(**مادة 155**)
**إذا لجأ كل من المتعاقدين إلى التدليس على الآخر ، وجّره**بذلك إلى التعاقد ، امتنع على أي منهما التمسك بإبطال العقد**.
**الإكراه** :
(**مادة** 156)
1* *ـ يجوز طلب إبطال العقد على أساس الإكراه لمن ارتضى العقد تحت سلطن رهبة**قائمة في نفسه ، وبعثت بدون وجه حق ، إذا كانت هذه الرهبة قد دفعته إلى التعاقد ،**بحث أنه لولاها ما كان يجريه ، على نحو ما ارتضاه عليه**.
2* *ـ وتعتبر الرهبة قائمة**في نفس المتعاقد ، إذا وجهت إليه وسائل إكراه جعلته يستشعر الخوف من أذى جسيم يتهدد**أو يتصور أنه يتهدده هو أو أحداً من الغير ، في النفس أو الجسم أو العرض أو الشرف**أو المال**.
3* *ـ ويراعى في تقدير قيام الرهبة في نفس المتعاقد حالته من الذكورة أو**الأنوثة وسنه وعلمه أو جهله وصحته أو مرضه ، وكل ظرف آخر من شأنه أن يؤثر في مدى ما**يترتب من خوفه في نفسه**.
(**مادة 157**)
1* *ـ يلزم ، لأعمال الإكراه أن تكون الرهبة**التي دفعت المتعاقد إلى ارتضاء العقد ، قد بعثت في نفسه بفعل المتعاقد الآخر أو**بفعل نائبه أو أحد أتباعه أو بفعل من كلفه بالوساطة أو بفعل من يبرم العقد**لمصلحته**.
2* *ـ فإذا صدر الإكراه من شخص من الغير ، فإنه لا يكون للمتعاقد المكره**طلب الإبطال على أساسه ، إلا إذا كان المتعاقد الآخر عند إبرام العقد ، يعلم بحصوله**، أو كان من المفروض حتماً أنه يعلم به**.
**وذلك كله مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المادة**التالية**.
(**مادة 158**)
**يجوز ، في التبرعات ، طلب الإبطال ، إذا كان الرضاء بها**قد جاء نتيجة الإكراه ، دون اعتبار لمن صدر الإكراه عنه**.
**الاستغلال** :
(**مادة** 159)
**إذا استغلّ شخص في آخر حاجة ملجئة ، أو طيشاً بينا ، أو ضعفاً ظاهرا ، أو**هوى جامحاً ، أو استغل فيه سطوته الأدبية عليه ، وجعله بذلك يبرم ، لصالحه أو لصالح**غيره عقداً ينطوي ، عند إبرامه ، على عدم تناسب باهظ بين ما يلتزم بأدائه بمقتضاه**وما يجره عليه من نفع مادي أو أدبي ، بحيث يكون إبرامه ، تنكراً ظاهراً لشرف**التعامل ومقتضيات حسن النية ، كان للقاضي ، بناء على طلب ضحية الاستغلال ووفقاً**للعدالة ومراعاة لظروف الحال ، أو ينقص من التزاماته أو أن يزيد في التزامات الطرف**الآخر ، أو أن يبطل العقد**.
(**مادة 160**)
**في عقود التبرع التي تجئ وليدة**الاستغلال ، يكون للقاضي ، بناء على طلب المتبرع ، أن يبطل العقد أو أن ينقص قدر**المال المتبرع به وفقاً لظروف الحال ، وبمراعاة مقتضيات العدالة والاعتبارات**الإنسانية**.
(**مادة 161**)
1* *ـ تسقط دعوى الاستغلال بمضي سنة من وقت إبرام**العقد**.
2* *ـ على أنه إذا جاء العقد نتيجة استغلال الهوى الجامح أو السطوة الأدبية**، فغن سريان مدة السنة لا يبدأ ، إلا من تاريخ زوال تأثير الهوى أو السطوة ، على أن**تسقط الدعوى على أية حال بفوات خمس عشرة سنة من إبرام العقد**.
**الغبن** :
(**مادة** 162)
**الغبن الذي لا يكون نتيجة غلط أو تدليس أو إكراه أو استغلال لا يكون له**تأثير على العقد ، إلا في الأحوال الخاصة التي يصرح بها القانون ، ومع مراعاة ما**تقضي به المواد التالية**.
(**مادة 163**)
1* *ـ إذا نتج عن العقد غبن فاحش للدولة أو**لغيرها من الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة ، أو لأحد من عديمي الأهلية أو ناقصيها ، أو**لجهة الوقف ، جاز للمغبون أن يطلب تعديل التزام الطرف الآخر ، أو التزامه هو ، بما**يرفع عنه الفحش في الغبن**.
2* *ـ ويعتبر الغبن فاحشاً إذا زاد ، عند إبرام العقد ،**على الخمس**.
3* *ـ ولا يحول دون الطعن بالغبن أن يكون العقد قد أجرى عن المغبون ممن**ينوب عنه وفقاً للقانون ، أو أذنت به المحكمة**.
(**مادة 164**)
**يجوز للمتعاقد مع**المغبون أن يتوقى تعديل أثر العقد ، بطلب الفسخ ، وذلك ما لم يكن المغبون هو الدولة**أو غيرها من الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة**.
(**مادة 165**)
**لا يجوز الطعن بالغبن ،**في عقد تم بطريق المزايدة أو المناقصة ، إذا كان ذلك قد حصل وفق ما يقضي به**القانون**.
(**مادة 166**)
**تسقط دعوى الغبن ، إذا لم ترفع خلال سنة ، تبدأ بالنسبة**إلى الدولة أو غيرها من الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة ولجهة الوقف من وقت إبرام العقد**، وبالنسبة لعديمي الأهلية ناقصيها من تاريخ اكتمال الأهلية أو الموت. وعلى أية حال**تسقط الدعوى بمضي خمس عشرة سنة من وقت إبرام العقد**.
2* *ـ المحل** :
(**مادة** 167)
**يلزم أن يكون محل الالتزام ، الذي من شأن العقد أن ينشئه ، ممكناً في ذاته**، وإلا وقع العقد باطلاً**.*
*(مادة 168)
يجوز أن يرد العقد في شأن شئ من مستقبل ، ما لم يكن وجود هذا الشيء رهيناً بمحض الصدفة ، وذلك مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المادة التالية.
(مادة 169)
التعامل في تركة إنسان لا زال على قيد الحياة باطل ، ولو تم منه أو برضاه ، إلا في الأحوال الخاصة التي يجيزها القانون.
(مادة 170)
يجوز أن يتعلق العقد بمال الغير أو بفعله ، من غير أن يترتب عليه أي التزام على هذا الغير بدون رضاه.
(مادة 171)
1 ـ يلزم أن يكون محل الالتزام معيناً تعييناً نافياً للجهالة الفاحشة ، وإلا وقع العقد باطلاً.
2 ـ وإذا تعلق الالتزام بشيء ، وجب أن يكون هذا الشيء محدداً بذاته ، أو بنوعه ومقداره ودرجة جودته ، على أن عدم تحديد درجة الجودة لا يؤدي إلى بطلان العقد ، ويلتزم المدين حينئذ بأن يقدم شيئاً من صنف متوسط.
(مادة 172)
إذا كان محل الالتزام مخالفاً للقانون أو للنظام العام أو لحسن الآداب وقع العقد باطلاً.
(مادة 173)
إذا كان محل الالتزام دفع مبلغ من النقود ، التزم المدين بقدر عددها المحدد في العقد ، دون أن يكون للتغيير في قيمتها أثر ، ولو اتفق على خلاف ذلك.
(مادة 174)
1 ـ في الالتزام بدفع مبلغ من النقود ، يكون الوفاء بالعملة الكويتية.
2 ـ ومع ذلك إذا اتفق على الوفاء بعمله أجنبية وجب الوفاء بها.
(مادة 175)
1 ـ يجوز أن يتضمن العقد أي شرط يرتضيه المتعاقدان ، إذا لم يكون ممنوعاً قانوناً أو مخالفاً للنظام العام أو حسن الآداب.
2 ـ فإذا كان الشرط الذي تضمنه العقد غير مشروع ، بطل الشرط وصح العقد ، ما لم يثبت أحد المتعاقدين أنه لم يكون ليرتضي العقد بغيره ، فيبطل العقد.
3 ـ السبب :
(مادة 176)
1 ـ يبطل العقد ، إذا التزم المتعاقد دون سبب ، أو لسبب غير مشروع. 
2 ـ ويتعد ، في السبب ، بالباعث المستحث الذي يدفع المتعاقد إلى التعاقد ، إذا كان المتعاقد الآخر يعلمه ، أو كان ينبغي عليه أن يعلمه.
(مادة 177)
يفترض أن للالتزام سبباً مشروعاً ، ولو لم يذكر في العقد ، وذلك إلى أن يقوم الدليل على خلافه.
(مادة 178)
1 ـ يعتبر السبب المذكور في العقد هو السبب الحقيقي ، ما لم يقم الدليل على غير ذلك.
2 ـ وإذا ثبتت صورية السبب ، كان على من يدعي أن للالتزام سبباً آخر مشروعاً أن يقيم الدليل على صحة ما يدعيه.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(ثانياً) : البطلان
1 ـ العقد القابل للإبطال:
(مادة 179)
العقد القابل للإبطال ينتج آثاره ، ما لم يقض بإبطاله وإذا قضى بإبطاله ، اعتبر كأن لم يكون أصلاً.
(مادة 180)
1 ـ لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي بإبطال العقد القابل للإبطال ، إلا بناء على طلب من يقرر القانون الإبطال لمصلحته.
(مادة 181)
إجازة العقد القابل للإبطال ممن له الحق في طلب إبطاله ، صريحة كانت أم ضمنية ، تطهره من العيب الذي انصبت عليه ، وتزيل حق طلب الإبطال بسببه.
(مادة 182)
1 ـ يجوز لكل ذي مصلحة أن يعذر من له حق إبطال العقد بوجوب إبداء رغبته في إجازته أو إبطاله ، خلال مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ، تبدأ من تاريخ الأعذار ، من غير أن يترتب على ذلك أي أثر بالنسبة إلى المدة المقررة لسقوط الحق في الإبطال.
2 ـ ولا يعتد بأعذار من له حق طلب الإبطال بسبب الغلط أو التدليس أو الإكراه ، إلا إذا كان قد وجه بعد انكشاف الغلط أو التدليس أو الزوال الإكراه. كما أنه لا يعتد بأعذار ناقص الأهلية ، إلا إذا كان قد وجه غليه بعد اكتمال أهليته.
3 ـ فإذا انقضى ميعاد الأعذار من غير اختيار ، اعتبر ذلك إجازة للعقد.
(مادة 183)
1ـ يسقط الحق في إبطال العقد إذا لم يتمسك به صاحبه خلال ثلاث سنوات من وقت زوال سببه ، وذلك ما لم يقض القانون بخلافه.
2 ـ ويبدأ سريان مدة سقوط حق الإبطال ، في حالة نقص الأهلية من يوم اكتمالها ، وفي حالة الغلط أو التدليس ، من يوم انكشافه ، وفي حالة الإكراه من يوم زواله.
3 ـ وفي جميع الأحوال ، يسقط الحق في إبطال العقد بمرور خمس عشرة سنة من تاريخ إبرامه.
2 ـ العقد الباطل :
(مادة 184)
العقد الباطل لا ينتج أي أثر ، ويجوز لكل ذي مصلحة أن يتمسك ببطلانه ، وللمحكمة أن تقضي به من تلقاء نفسها.
(مادة 185)
العقد الباطل لا يتصحح بالإجازة
(مادة 186)
1ـ العقد الباطل لا يتصحح بمرور الزمان.
2 ـ إلا أن دعوى البطلان تسقط بمرور خمس عشرة سنة من تاريخ العقد.
3 ـ أثر البطلان:
(مادة 187)
1ـ إذا بطل العقد أو أبطل ، يعاد المتعاقدان إلى الحالة التي كانا عليها عند العقد ، ما لم ينص القانون على خلافه ، ومع عدم الإخلال بما تقضي به المادتان التاليتان.
2 ـ فإذا استحال على أحد المتعاقدين أن يعيد الآخر إلى الحالة التي كان عليها عند العقد ، فإنه يجوز الحكم عليه بأداء معادل.
(مادة 188)
لا يلزم عديم الأهلية أو ناقصها ، في حالة بطلان العقد أو إبطاله ، إلا في حدود ما يكون قد عاد عليه ، بسبب تنفيذه ، من نفع معتبر قانوناً.
(مادة 189)
1ـ لا يحتج بإبطال العقد في مواجهة الخلف الخاص للمتعاقد الآخر ، إذا كان هذا الخلف قد تلقى حقه معاوضة وبحسن نية.
2ـ ويعتبر الخلف الخاص حسن النية ، إذا كان ، عند التصرف له ، لا يعلم سبب إبطال عقد سلفه ، ولم يكن في مقدوره أن يعلم به ، لو أنه بذل من الحرص ما تستوجبه ظروف الحال من الشخص العادي.
(مادة 190)
1ـ إذا لحق البطلان أو الإبطال شقاً من العقد ، اقتصر عليه وحده ، دون باقي العقد.
2ـ على أنه إذا أثبت أحد المتعاقدين أنه ما كان يبرم العقد بغير الشق الباطل أو المبطل ، بطل العقد كله.
(مادة 191)
1ـ إذا بطل العقد أو أبطل ، وأمكن أن تستخلص منه الأركان اللازمة لعقد آخره غيره ، قام هذا العقد الآخر.
2ـ ويعتبر الرضاء بالعقد الذي يصير التحول إليه متوافراً إذا تبين أن المتعاقدين كانا يريدانه ، لو علماً ببطلان العقد الذي قصدا في الأصل إبرامه.
(مادة 192)
1ـ إذا بطل العقد أو أبطل ، بسبب خطأ أحد المتعاقدين ، كان للمتقاعد الآخر أو للغير أن يطالبه بالتعويض عما يرتبه له البطلان من ضرر.
2ـ على أنه لا محل للتعويض ، إذا كان من أصابه الضرر نتيجة البطلان قد أسهم فيما أدى إلى وقوعه ، أو كان يعلم بسببه ، أو ينبغي عليه أن يعلم به.
الفرع الثاني ـ آثار العقد
(أولاً) تفسير العقد وتحديد مضمونه:
1ـ تفسير العقد:
(مادة 193)
1ـ إذا كانت عبارة العقد واضحة فلا يجوز الانحراف عنها عن طريق تفسيرها للتعرف على إرادة المتعاقدين.
2ـ فإذا كان هناك محل لتفسير العقد ، فإنه يجب تقصي النية المشتركة للمتقاعدين من مجموع وقائعه وظروف إبرامه ، دون الوقوف عند مجرد معاني ألفاظه أو عباراته ، ومع الاستهداء بطبيعة التعامل والعادات الجارية وما ينبغي أن يتوافر بين المتقاعدين من حسن النية وشرف التعامل.
(مادة 194)
1ـ إذا تعذر إزالة ما يكتنف أحد شروط العقد من غموض ، وبقي شك في حقيقة قصد المتعاقدين منه ، فسر الشك لمصلحة المتعاقد الذي يكون من شأن أعمال الشرط أن يضره.
2ـ وعلى وجه الخصوص ، يفسر الشك لمصلحة المدين ، إذا كان من شأن أعمال الشرط أن يحمله بالالتزام ، أو يجعل عبأه عليه أكثر ثقلاً.
3ـ وكل ما سبق دون إخلال بما تقضي به المادة 82.
2ـ مضمون العقد:
(مادة 195)
لا يقتصر العقد على ما يرد فيه من شروط أو يسري عليه من أحكام القانون ، وإنما يتضمن كذلك ما يعتبر من مستلزماته ، وفقاً لما تجري عليه العادة وما تمليه العدالة ، ومع مراعاة طبيعة التعامل وما يقتضيه حسن النية وشرف التعامل.
(ثانيا) القوة الملزمة للعقد:
(مادة 196)
العقد شريعة المتعاقدين ، فلا يجوز لأحدهما أن يستقل بنقضه أو تعديل أحكامه ، إلا في حدود ما يسح به الاتفاق أو يقضي به القانون.
(مادة 197)
يجب تنفيذ العقد طبقاً لما يتضمنه من أحكام ، وبطريقة تتفق مع ما يقتضيه حسن النية وشرف التعامل.
(مادة 198)
إذا طرأت ، بعد العقد وقبل تمام تنفيذه ، ظروف استثنائية عامة لم يكن في الوسع توقعها عند إبرامه ، وترتب على حدثوها أن تنفيذ الالتزام الناشئ عنه ، وإن لم يصبح مستحيلاً ، صار مرهقاً للمدين ، بحيث يهدده بخسارة فادحة ، جاز للقاضي بعد الموازنة بين مصلحة الطرفين ، أن يرد الالتزام المرهق إلى الحد المعقول ، بأن يضيق من مداه أو يزيد في مقابله. ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق على خلاف ذلك.
(مادة 199)
إذا أبرم عقد صوري ، كانت العبرة بالحقيقة ، فيما بين المتعاقدين والخلف العام لكل منهما ، وسري بينهم العقد المستتر ، إذا توافرت له أركانه ، دون العقد الظاهر.
(مادة 200)
1ـ إذا أبرم عقد صوري ، كان لدائني كل من المتعاقدين وللخف الخاص لأي منهما أن يثبتوا الصورية بجميع الوسائل ويتمسكوا بالعقد المستتر ، كما أن لهم أن يتمسكوا بالعقد الصوري إذا كانوا لا يعلمون بالصورية.
2ـ وإذا تعارضت مصالح ذوي الشأن ، بأن تمسك البعض بالعقد الصوري ، وتمسك الآخرون بالعقد المستتر ، كان الأفضلية للأولين.
(ثالثاً) نسبية آثار العقد:
(مادة 201)
1ـ تنصرف آثار العقد إلى المتعاقدين والخلف العام ، دون إخلال بأحكام الميراث.
2ـ على أن آثار العقد لا تنصرف إلى الخلف العام لأحد المتعاقدين أو لكليهما ، إذا اقتضى ذلك العقد أو طبيعة التعامل أو نص في القانون.
(مادة 202)
1ـ إذا أنشأ العقد حقوقاً شخصية متصلة بمال معين على نحو يجعلها من توابعه ، أو أنشأ التزامات متصلة به على نحو يجعلها من محدداته ، ثم انتقل المال إلى خلف خاص ، فإن تلك الحقوق والالتزامات تنتقل معه.
2ـ على أن الالتزامات المتصلة بالمال لا تنتقل معه إلى الخف الخاص ، إلا إذا كان ، عند إبرام التصرف ، يعلم بها أو في مقدوره أن يعلم بها ، وذلك ما لم يقض القانون بخلافه.
(مادة 203)
العقود لا تنفع ولا تضر غير المتعاقدين وخلفائهما ، وإن كانت تؤثر في الضمان العام المقرر لدائنيهما ، وذلك كله ما لم يقض القانون بغيره.
1ـ التعهد عن الغير:
(مادة 204)
1ـ إذا تعهد شخص لآخر بأن يجعل أحداً من الغير يلتزم نحوه بأمير معين ، التزم هو بتعهده دون ذلك الغير.
2ـ فإذا رفض الغير تحمل الالتزام المعهد به ، كان المعهد مخلاً بتعهده ، والتزم بتعويض المتعهد له عما يناله من ضرر بسبب إخلاله ، ما لم يعرض هو أن يقوم بنفسه بالأمر المعهد به ، وكان ذلك في مقدوره من غير ضرر ينال المعهد له.
3 ـ فإن ارتضى الغير الالتزام ، تحمل به ، برئت ذمة المتعهد. ويكون تحمله به من وقت رضائه ، ما لم يتبين أنه قصد أن يستند أثر هذا الرضاء إلى وقت صدور التعهد.
2ـ الاشتراك لمصلحة الغير
(مادة 205)
1ـ يجوز للشخص ، في تعاقده عن نفسه ، أن يشترط على المتعاقد معه التزامات معينة يتعهد بأدائها للغير ، إذا كان للمشترط في تنفيذ هذه الالتزامات ، مصلحة مادية أو أدبية.
2ـ ويجوز ، في الاشتراط لمصلحة الغير ، أن يكون المستفيد شخصاً مستقبلاً ، كما يجوز أن يكون شخصاً غير معين بذاته عند الاشتراط ، إذا كان من الممكن تعيينه ، وقت الوفاء بالالتزام المشترط.
(مادة 206)
1ـ يترتب على الاشتراط لمصلحة الغير أن يثبت للمستفيد ، في ذمة المعهد ، حق شخصي له ، يكون له أن يستأديه منه مباشرة ، وذلك ما لم يتفق على خلافه ، ومع مراعاة ما تقضي به المادة التالية.
2 ـ ويجوز للمشترط أن يطالب المتعهد بأداء الحق المشترط للمستفيد ، ما لم يتبين من العقد أن ذلك مقصور على المستفيد دونه.
(مادة 207)
يجوز للمتعهد أن يتمسك ، في مواجهة المستفيد ، بكل الدفوع التي تنشأ له من عقد الاشتراط ، والتي كان يمكنه أن يتمسك بها في مواجهة المشترط.
(مادة 208)
1ـ يجوز للمشترط ، دون ورثته أو دائنيه ، أن ينفض المشارطة ، قبل أن يعلن المستفيد للمشترط أو للمتعهد رغبته في الإفادة منها ، ما لم يتعارض ذلك مع مقتضيات العقد.
2ـ ولا يترتب على نقض المشارطة براءة ذمة المتعهد الذي يبقى ملتزماً قبل المشترط ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك ، أو كانت طبيعة الالتزام تقتضيه.
3ـ وللمشترط ، عند نقض المشارطة ، أن يحل مستفيداً آخر محل المستفيد الأصلي ، أو أن يستأثر بالمنفعة لخاصة نفسه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع الثالث ـ انحلال العقد
(أولاً) فسخ العقد:
(مادة 209)
1ـ في العقود الملزمة للجانبين ، إذا لم يوف أحد المتعاقدين بالتزامه عند حلول أجله ، وبعد أعذاره ، جاز للمتعاقد الآخر ، إن لم يفضل التمسك بالعقد ، أن يطلب من القاضي فسخه ، مع التعويض ، كان له مقتض ، وذلك ما لم يكن طالب الفسخ مقصراً بدوره في الوفاء بالتزاماته.
2ـ ويجوز للقاضي ، عند طلب الفسخ ، أن ينظر المدين إلى أجل يحدده ، إذا اقتضته الظروف ، كما أن له أن يرفض الفسخ ، إذا كان ما لم يوف به المدين قليلاً بالنسبة إلى التزاماته في جملتها.
(مادة 210)
1ـ لا يعمل بشرط اعتبار العقد مفسوخاً من تلقاء نفسه دون حكم المحكمة ، أو بالشرط القاضي بتقييد سلطة المحكمة إزاء فسخ العقد ، ما لم يتضح أن إرادة المتعاقدين كليهما قد انصرفت إليه صراحة ، وعلى بينة من حقيقة أثره.
2ـ والشرط القاضي بفسخ العقد من تلقاء نفسه ، عند عدم الوفاء بالالتزام ، لا يعفى في غير المواد التجارية من الأعذار ، ولو اتفق على الإعفاء منه.
(مادة 211)
1ـ إذا فسخ العقد ، اعتبر كأن لم يكن ، وأعيد المتعاقدان إلى الحالة التي كانا عليها عند إبرامه ، وذلك مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المادتان التاليتان.
2ـ فإذا استحال على أحد المتعاقدين أن يعيد المتعاقد الآخر إلى الحالة التي كان عليها عند العقد ، جاز الحكم عليه بأداء معادل.
(مادة 212)
في العقود المستمرة ، لا يكون للفسخ أثر إلا من وقت تحققه.
(مادة 213)
1ـ لا يحتج بفسخ العقد في مواجهة الخلف الخاص لأي من المتعاقدين إذا كان هذا الخلف قد تلقى حقه معاوضة وبحسن نية.
2ـ ويعتبر الخلف الخاص حسن النية ، إذا كان عند التصرف له ، لا يعلم السبب الذي أفضى إلى الفسخ ، ولم يكن في مقدوره أن يعلم به ، لو أنه بذل من الحرص ما تستوجبه الظروف من الشخص العادي.
(ثانياً) إنفساخ العقد
(مادة 214)
1ـ في العقود الملزمة لجانب واحد ، إذا أصبح تنفيذ الالتزام مستحيلاً لسبب أجنبي لا يد للمدين فيه ، انفسخ العقد من تلقاء نفسه.
2ـ فإن كانت الاستحالة جزئية ، كان للدائن ، بحسب الأحوال ، أن يتمسك بالعقد فيما بقي ممكن التنفيذ ، أو أن يطلب فسخ العقد.
(مادة 216)
إذا انفسخ العقد ، اعتبر كأن لم يكن ، ولزم إرجاع المتعاقدين إلى الحالة التي كانا عليها عند إبرامه ، وذلك في نفس الحدود المقررة بمقتضى المواد: 211 و 212 و 213 في شأن الفسخ.
(ثالثاً) الإقالة:
(مادة 217)
1ـ للمتعاقدين أن يتقابلا العقد برضائهما بعد انعقاده ، ما بقي المعقود عليه قائماً وموجوداً في يد أحدهما.
2ـ فإذا هلك أو تلف أو حصل التصرف للغير في بعض المعقود عليه جازت الإقالة في الباقي منه بقدر حصته من العوض.
(مادة 218)
تعتبر الإقالة ، من حيث أثرها ، بمثابة الفسخ في حق المتعاقدين وبمثابة عقد جديد في حق الغير.
(رابعاً) الدفع بعدم التنفيذ:
(مادة 219)
في العقود الملزمة للجانبين ، إذا كانت الالتزامات المتقابلة مستحقة الأداء ، جاز لكل من المتعاقدين أن يمتنع عن الوفاء بالتزامه ، إذا لم يقم المتعاقد الآخر بالوفاء بما التزم به ، وذلك ما لم يتفق على خلافه أو يقض العرف بغيره.
الفصل الثاني : الإرادة المنفردة
(مادة 220)
1ـ التصرف القانوني الصادر بالإرادة المنفردة لا ينشئ التزاماً ولا يعدل في التزام قائم ولا ينهيه ، إلا في الأحوال الخاصة التي ينص عليها القانون.
2 ـ فإن قضي القانون بنشوء الالتزام أو بتعديله أو بانقضائه بمقتضى التصرف الصادر بالإرادة المنفردة ، سرى على هذا التصرف ما يسري على العقد بوجه عام من أحكام القانون ، إلا ما كان منها متعارضاً مع قيام التصرف على الإرادة الواحدة ، وعلى الأخص ما تعلق بتوافق إرادتي طرفي العقد.
الوعد بجائزة للجمهور :
(مادة 221)
من وجه للجمهور وعداً بجائزة يعطيها عن عمل معين ، التزم بإعطاء الجائزة لمن قام بهذا العمل ، وفقاً للشروط المعلنة ولو كان قد أداه قبل الوعد ، أو دون نظر إليه ، أو دون العلم به.
(مادة 222)
1ـ إذا حدد الواعد أجلاً للوعد بالجائزة ، امتنع عليه الرجوع عن الوعد خلاله ، وسقط الوعد بفواته.
2ـ فإذا لم يعين الواعد أجلاً لوعده ، كان له أن يرجع عنه بإعلان يوجه للجمهور على الوجه الذي تم به توجيه الوعد ، أو على أي وجه إعلامي مشابه.
(مادة 223)
1ـ لا يكون للرجوع عن الوعد بالجائزة أثر إلا من تاريخ إعلانه للجمهور ، ولا يؤثر في الحق في المكافأة لمن يكون قد أنجز العمل بحسن نية قبل ذلك.
2ـ فإذا لم ينجو أحد العمل ، كان لمن بدأ العمل بحسن نية قبل إعلان الرجوع عن الوعد دون أن يتمه ، مطالبة الواعد ، في حدود الجائزة ، بقيمة ما أنفقه وما بذله من جهد ، إذا أثبت أنه كان يتم العمل في وقت مناسب.
(مادة 224)
يلتزم الواعد بالبت في استحقاق الجائزة خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ انتهاء الأجل المحدد في الإعلان ، ما لم يتضمن الإعلان ميعاداً أطول.
(مادة 225)
لا يترتب على الوعد بالجائزة ولا على إعطائها لمستحقها ثبوت حق للواعد في ثمرة العمل ، ما لم تتضمن شروط الوعد ما يخالف ذلك.
(مادة 226)
تسقط دعوى المطالبة بالجائزة أو بغيرها من الحقوق المترتبة على الوعد بها بمرور ستة أشهر من انتهاء أجل البت في استحقاق الجائزة أو من تاريخ إعلان الرجوع في الوعد على حسب الأحوال.
الفصل الثالث : الفعل الضار
الفرع الأول ـ المسئولية عن العمل غير المشروع
(أولاً) حالات المسئولية عن العمل غير المشروع:
1 ـ المسئولية عن الأعمال الشخصية:
(مادة 227)
1ـ كل من أحدث بفعله الخاطئ ضرراً بغيره يلتزم بتعويضه ، سواء أكان في إحداثه الضرر مباشراً أو متسبباً.
2ـ ويلتزم الشخص بتعويض الضرر الناشئ عن فعله الخاطئ ولو كان غير مميز.
(مادة 228)
1ـ إذا تعدد الأشخاص الذين حدث الضرر بخطئهم ، التزم كل منهم ، في مواجهة المضرور ، بتعويض كل الضرر.
2ـ ويتوزع غرم المسئولية فيما بين المسئولين المتعددين بقدر دور خطأ كل منهم في إحداث الضرر. فإن تعذر تحديد هذا الدور ، وزع عليهم غرم المسئولية بالتساوي.
(مادة 229)
إذا كان الخطأ الذي رتب الضرر قد وقع من مرتكبه نتيجة تحريض أو مساعدة ، اعتبر الضرر ناجماً عن خطأ كل من الفاعل الأصلي والشركاء وانشغلت مسئوليتهم عن تعويضه.
(مادة 230)
1ـ يتحدد الضرر الذي يلتزم المسئول عن العمل غير المشروع بالتعويض عنه بالخسارة التي وقعت والكسب الذي فات ، طالما كان ذلك نتيجة طبيعية للعمل غير المشروع.
2ـ وتعتبر الخسارة الواقعة أو الكسب الفائت نتيجة طبيعية للعمل غير المشروع ، إذا لم يكن في المقدور تفاديهما ببذل الجهد المعقول الذي تقتضيه ظروف الحال من الشخص العادي.
(مادة 231)
1ـ يتناول التعويض عن العمل غير المشروع الضرر ، ولو كان أدبياً.
2ـ ويشمل الضرر الأدبي على الأخص ما يلحق الشخص من أذى حسي أو نفسي ، نتيجة المساس بحياته أو بجسمه أو بحريته أو بعرضه أو بشرفه أو بسمعته أو بمركزه الاجتماعي أو الأدبي أو باعتباره المالي. كما يشمل الضرر الأدبي كذلك ما يستشعره الشخص من الحزن والأسى وما يفتقده من عاطفة الحب والحنان نتيجة موت عزيز عليه.
2ـ ومع ذلك لا يجوز الحكم بالتعويض عن الضرر الأدبي الناشئ عن الوفاة إلا للأزواج والأقارب إلى الدرجة الثانية.
(مادة 232)
لا ينتقل الحق في التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي إلا إذا كانت قيمته محددة بمقتضى القانون أو الاتفاق ، أو كان الدائن قد طالب به أمام القضاء.
(مادة 233)
إذا أثبت الشخص أن الضرر قد نشأ عن سبب أجنبي عنه لا يد له فيه ، كقوة قاهرة ، أو حادث فجائي أو فعل المضرور أو فعل الغير ، كان غير ملزم بالتعويض ، وذلك ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بخلافه.
(مادة 234)
1ـ إذا أسهم خطأ الشخص مع خطأ المضرور في إحداث الضرر ، فإنه لا يكون ملتزماً بالتعويض إلا بقدر يتناسب مع ما كان لخطئه من أثر في وقوع الضرر بالنسبة إلى خطأ المضرور نفسه.
2ـ ومع ذلك لا يكون لاشتراك خطأ المضرور مع خطأ المسئول أثر في مقدرا الدية.
(مادة 235)
من أحدث ضرراً ، وهو في حالة دفاع شرعي عنه نفسه أو عرضه أو ماله أو عن نفس الغير أو عرضه أو ماله ، كان غير مسئول عن تعويضه ، طالما أنه لم يجاوز القدر الضروري لدفع الأذى. فإن تجاوز هذا القدر ، التزم بتعويض تراعي فيه مقتضيات العدالة.
(مادة 236)
من أضطر ، في سبيل اتقاء خطر جسيم محدث كان يتهدده هو أو غيره في النفس أو في العرض أو في المال ، ومن غير أن تكون له يد في قيامه ، إلى إلحاق ضرر بمال شخص آخر أهون مما عمد إلى اتقائه ، فإنه لا يكون مسئولاً عن تعويض هذا الضر ، إلا إذا تعذر استيفاؤه على أساس الإثراء دون سبب على حساب الغير. وحينئذ لا يكون محدث الضرر ملتزماً إلا بتعويض مناسب يقدره القاضي بمراعاة ظروف الحال ومقتضيات العدالة.
(مادة 237)
لا يكون الموظف العام مسئولاً عن عمله الذي أضر بالغير ، إذا أداه تنفيذاً لمر القانون أو لأمر صدر إليه من رئيسه ، متى كانت إطاعة هذا المر واجبة عليه ، أو كان يتعقد لمبررات مقبولة أنها واجبة ، وأثبت أنه كانت لديه أسباب معقولة جعلته يعتقد مشروعية العمل الذي أتاه ، وأنه راعى في عمله جانب الحيطة والحذر.
2ـ المسئولية عن عمل الغير:
(مادة 238)
1ـ كل من يجب عليه قانوناً أو اتفاقاً رقابة شخص في حاجة إلى الرقابة بسبب قصره أو بسبب حالته العقلية أو الجسمية ، يكون ملزماً في واجهة المضرور ، بتعويض الضرر الذي يحدثه له ذلك الشخص بعمله غير المشروع ، وذلك ما لم يثبت أنه قام بواجب الرقابة على نحو ما ينبغي ، أو أن الضرر كان لا بد واقعاً ولو قام بهذا الواجب.
2ـ ويعتبر القاصر في حاجة إلى الرقابة إذا لم يبلغ خمس عشرة سنة ، أو بلغها وكان في كنف القائم على تربيته.
3ـ وتنتقل الرقابة على القاصر إلى معلمه في المدرسة أو المشرف في الحرفة ، ما بقي القاصر تحت إشراف المعلم أو المشرف.
4ـ وتنتقل الرقابة على الزوجة القاصر إلى زوجها أو إلى من يتولى الرقابة على الزوج.
(مادة 239)
1ـ تحل مسئولية الدولة محل مسئولية المعلم. فإن كان المعلم يعمل في مدرسة أو معهد خاص ، حلت مسئولية صاحب المدرسة أو المعهد محل مسئوليته.
2ـ ولا يجوز للدولة أو لصاحب المدرسة أو المعهد الرجوع على المعلم بما يدفعه للمضرور ، حتى لو تعذر استيفاؤه من مال التلميذ نفسه ، وذلك ما لم يثبت الخطأ على المعلم.
(مادة 240)
1ـ يكون المتبوع مسئولاً ، في مواجهة المضرور ، عن الضرر الذي يحدثه تابعه بعمله غير المشروع ، متى كان واقعاً منه ، في أداء وظيفته أو بسببها.
2ـ وتقوم رابطة التبعية ، ولو لم يكن المتبوع حراً في اختيار تابعه ، متى كان من شأن المهمة المكلف بها التباع أن تثبت للمتبوع سلطة فعلية في رقابته وتوجيهه.
(مادة 241)
للمسئول عن عمل الغير ، أن يرجع عليه بكل ما يدفعه للمضرور تعويضاً عن عمله غير المشروع.
(مادة 242)
كل من يشغل مكاناً للسكنى أو لغيرها من الأغراض مسئولاً ، في مواجهة المضرور ، عن تعويض ما يحدث له من ضرر مما يلقى أو يسقط منه من أشياء ، ما لم يثبت أن الضرر قد حدث بسبب أجنبي عنه لا يد له فيه ، وذلك دون إخلال بحقه في الرجوع بما يدفعه على من يكون الشيء قد ألفى أو سقط بخطئه.
3ـ المسئولية عن الضرر الناجم عن الأشياء:
(مادة 243)
1ـ كل من يتولى حراسة شئ مما يتطلب عناية خاصة لمنع وقوع الضرر منه يلتزم بتعويض الضرر الذي يحدثه هذا الشيء ، ما لم يثبت أن هذا الضرر قد وقع بسبب أجنبي من قوة قاهرة أو حادث فجائي أو فعل المضرور أو فعل الغير.
2_ وتعبر من الأشياء التي تتطلب عناية خاصة لمنع وقوع الضرر منها السيارات والطائرات وغيرها من المركبات الأخرى والآلات الميكانيكية والسفن ، والأسلحة ، والأسلاك والمعدات الكهربائية ، والحيوانات ، والمباني ، وكل شئ آخر يكون ، بحسب بطبيعته أو بحسب وضعه ، مما يعرض للخطر.
2ـ وتبقى الحراسة على الحيوان ثابتة للحارس ، حتى لو ضل الحيوان أو تسرب ، وذلك إلى أن يسيطر عليه غيره لحساب نفسه.
(مادة 244)
1ـ يجوز لكل من يتهدده ضرر من شئ معين أن يطالب مالكه أو حارسه باتخاذ ما يلزم من التدابير لدرء خطره.
2ـ فإن لم يقم مالك الشيء أو حارسه باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لدرء خطره في وقت مناسب ، جاز لمن يتهدد الخطر أن يحصل على إذن من القضاء في إجرائها على حساب المالك أو الحارس.
3ـ ويجوز ، في حالة الاستعجال ، لمن يتهدده خطر الشيء أن يتخذ ما يلزم من التدابير لدرئه ، على نفقة مالكه أو حارسه ، من غير حاجة إلى إذن القاضي.
(ثانياً) تعويض الضرر عن العمل غير المشروع:
(مادة 245)
إذا لم يتفق على تحديد التعويض عن الضرر الناجم عن العمل غير المشروع ، تولى القاضي تحديده ، وذلك دون إخلال بما تقضي به المادة 248.
(مادة 246)
1ـ يقدر القاضي التعويض بالنقد.
2ـ ويجوز للقاضي ، تبعاً للظروف ، وبناء على طلب المضرور أن يحكم بإعادة الحال إلى ما كانت عليه أو بأي أداء آخر على سبيل التعويض.
(مادة 247)
1ـ يحدد القاضي التعويض بالقدر الذي يراه جابراً الضرر وفق ما تقرره المادتان 230 و 231 وذلك مع مراعاة الظروف الشخصية للمضرور.
2ـ وإن لم يتيسر للقاضي ، وقت الحكم ، تحديد مقدرا التعويض بصفة نهائية ، جاز له أن يحتفظ للمضرور بالحق في أن يطلب ، خلال مدة يحددها ، إعادة النظر في التقديري.
(مادة 248)
إذا كان الضرر واقعاً على النفس ، فإن التعويض عن الإصابة ذاتها يتحدد طبقاً لقواعد الدية الشرعية ، من غير تمييز بين شخص وآخر ، وذلك دون إخلال بالتعويض عن العناصر الأخرى للضرر على نحو ما تقرره المادة السابقة.
(مادة 249)
لا يدخل الحق في الدية في الضمان العام للدائنين.
(مادة 250)
إذا استحقت الدية عن فقد النفس ، يتقاسمها الورثة وفقاً للنصبة الشرعية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مادة 251**)
1**ـ تقدر الدية الكاملة بعشرة آلاف دينار. ويجوز**تعديل مقدارها بمرسوم**.
2**ـ ويصدر بمرسوم جدول للديات ، وفق أحكام الشرعية**الإسلامية ، تتحدد بمقتضاه حالات استحقاق الدية كلياً أو جزئياً**.
(**مادة** 252)
**يجوز للقاضي الحكم بأداء التعويض على أقساط ، أو في صورة إيراد مرتب لمدة**معلومة أو لمدى الحياة. ويكون له عندئذ أن يحكم بإلزام المدين بتقديم تأمين كاف ،**إن كان له مقتض**.
(**مادة 253**)
1**ـ تسقط دعوى المسئولية عن العمل غير المشروع**بمضي ثلاث سنوات من يوم علم المضرور بالضرر وبمن يسأل عنه ، أو خمس عشرة سنة من**وقوع العمل غير المشروع ، أي المدتين تنقضي أولاً**.
2**ـ على أنه إذا كانت دعوى**المسئولية عن العمل غير المشروع ناشئة عن جريمة فإنها لا تسقط ما بقيت الدعوى**الجنائية قائمة ، ولو كانت المواعيد المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى قد**انقضت**.
(**مادة 254**)
**يقع باطلاً كل اتفاق يبرم قبل قيام المسئولية عن العمل غير**المشروع ، ويكون من شأنه أن يعفى منها كلياً أو جزئياً**.
**الفرع الثاني**
**ضمان**أذى النفس**
(**مادة 255**)
**إذا وقع ضرر على النفس مما يستوجب الدية وفقاً لأحكام**الشرع الإسلامي وما يتضمنه جدول الديات المنصوص عليه في المادة 251 وكان وقوع هذا**الضرر بطريق المباشرة ، وباستعمال شي مما ذكر في المادة 243 ، فإن المباشر يلتزم**بضمانه ، ما لم يكن في إيتانه ملتزماً حدود الدفاع الشرعي**.
(**مادة 256**)
1**ـ إذا**وقع ضرر على النفس مما يستوجب الدية وفقاً لأحكام الشرع الإسلامي وما يتضمنه جدول**الديات المنصوص عليه في المادة 251 ، وتعذرت معرفة المسئول عن تعويضه وفقاً لأحكام**المسئولية عن العمل غير المشروع أو الملتزم بضمانه وفقاً للمادة السابقة ، وجب**الضمان على الدولة وذلك ما لم يثبت أن المصاب أو أحداً من ورثته قد أدى بخطئه إلى**عدم معرفة المسئول أو الضامن**.
2**ـ تسقط دعوى الضمان بمرور ثلاث سنوات من وقت وقوع**الحادث**.
(**مادة 257**)
**في جميع أحوال ضمان أذى النفس ، لا يقوم هذا الضمان ، إذا**ثبت أن المضرور قد تعمد إصابة نفسه ، أو أن الإصابة قد لحقته نتيجة سوء سلوك فاحش**ومقصود من جانبه**.
(**مادة 258**)
**يقتصر ضمان أذى النفس على الدية كلها أو جزء**منها ، وفقاً لأحكام الشرع الإسلامي وما يتضمنه جدول الديات المشار إليه في المادة** 251** ، مع مراعاة تحديد مقدار الدية الكاملة على نحو ما تقضي به المادة**المذكورة**.
(**مادة 259**)
**لا يحول استيفاء الدية باعتبارها ضماناً عن أذى النفس**دون حق المضرور في الرجوع بالتعويض عن المضار الأخرى على من يلتزم به وفقاً لأحكام**المسئولية عن العمل غير المشروع ، ما لم يثبت أنه نزل عن حقه فيه**.
(**مادة** 260)
1**ـ إذا أوفت الدولة الدية أعمالاً لحكم المادة 256 ، حلت محل المضرور في**حقه فيها قبل من يلتزم بها قانوناً**.
2**ـ ويكون للدولة في رجوعها بالدية امتياز**المبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة على جميع أموال من يلتزم بها**.
(**مادة** 261)
**تسري على ضمان أذى النفس أحكام المسئولية عن العمل غير المشروع فيما لا**يتعارض مع الأحكام الخاصة به والواردة في هذا الموضوع**.
**الفصل الرابع : الفعل**النافع**
**أو الإثراء دون سبب على حساب الغير**
(**مادة 262**)
**كل من يثري ، دون**سبب مشروع ، على حساب آخر ، يلتزم ، في حدود ما أثرى به ، بتعويض هذا الشخص الآخر**عما لحقه من ضرر. ويبقى هذا الالتزام قائماً ، ولو زال الإثراء**بعد حصوله**.
(**مادة** 263)
**تسقط دعوى الإثراء بلا سبب بمضي ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي يعلم فيه من لحقه**الضرر بحقه في التعويض ، أو بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذي ينشأ فيه هذا الحق**، أي المدتين أقرب**.
(**أولاً) تسلم غير المستحق**:
(**مادة 264**)
**كل من تسلم ما**ليس مستحقاً له ، التزم برده**.
(**مادة 265**)
**إذا كان الوفاء قد تم تنفيذاً**لالتزام لم يحل أجله ، وكان الموفي جاهلاً قيام الأجل ، جاز للدائن أن يقتصر على رد**ما ستفاد بسبب الوفاء المعجل ، في حدود ما لحق المدين من ضرر**.
(**مادة 266**)
**لا**يمحل لاسترداد غير المستحق ، إذا حصل الوفاء من غير المدين ، وترتب عليه أن الدائن**، وهو حسن النية ، تجرد من سند الدين ، أو مما كان يضمن حقه من تأمينات ، أو ترك**دعواه قبل المدين الفترة التي لا تسمع الدعوى بعد انقضائها**.
(**مادة 267**)
1**ـ**إذا كان من تسلم غير المستحق حسن النية ، فلا يلتزم أ، يرد إلا ما تسلم. فإذا كان**سيئ النية ، فإنه يلتزم أن يرد أيضاً الثمار التي جناها أو التي قصر في جنيها ،**وذلك من يوم تسلمه الشيء ، أو من اليوم الذي أصبح فيه سيئ النية ، بحسب**الأحوال**.
2**ـ وعلى أي حال ، يلتزم من تسلم غير المستحق برد الثمار من يوم رفع**الدعوى عليه برده**.
(**مادة 268**)
**إذا لم تتوافر أهلية التعاقد فيمن تسلم غير**المستحق ، فلا يكون ملتزماً بالرد ، إلا في حدود ما عاد عليه من نفع معتبر قانوناً**.*
*ثانياً) الفضالة:
(مادة 269)
1ـ الفضالة هي أن يتولى شخص عن قصد القيام بأمر عاجل لحساب شخص آخر ، دون أن يكون ملزماً بذلك.
2ـ وتتحقق الفضالة ولو كان الفضولي ، في أثناء توليه شأن نفسه ، قد تولى شأن غيره ، لما بين الشأنين من ترابط لا يمكن معه القيام بأحدهما منفصلاً عن الآخر.
(مادة 270)
إذا أقر رب العمل ما قام به الفضولي ، سرت قواعد الوكالة.
(مادة 271)
يجب على الفضولي أن يمضي في العمل الذي بدأه إلى أن يتمكن رب العمل من أن يتولاه بنفسه. كما يجب عليه أن يبادر بإخطار رب العمل بتدخله عند ما يتيسر له ذلك.
مادة (272)
1ـ يلتزم الفضولي بأن يبذل ، في القيام بالعمل ، عناية الشخص العادي ، فإن قصر في ذلك التزم بتعويض الضرر الناجم عن خطئه.
2ـ ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضي أن ينقص التعويض المترتب على خطأ الفضولي أو يعفيه منه ، إذا كانت الظروف تبرر ذلك.
(مادة 273)
إذا عهد الفضولي إلى غيره بالعمل ، كله أو بعضه ، كان مسئولاً عن أعماله ، في مواجهة رب العمل ، دون إخلال بحق رب العمل في الرجوع مباشرة على هذا الغير.
(مادة 274)
يلتزم الفضولي بأن يرد إلى رب العمل كل ما أخذه بسبب الفضالة ، كما يلتزم بأن يقدم له حساباً عما قام به ، وذلك على نحو ما يلتزم به الوكيل قبل الموكل.
(مادة 275)
1ـ إذا مات الفضولي ، التزم ورثته إزاء رب العمل بما يلتزم به ورثة الوكيل إزاء موكله.
2ـ وإذا مات رب العمل ، بقي الفضولي ملتزماً نحو ورثته بما كان ملتزماً به نحوه.
(مادة 276)
1ـ يعتبر الفضولي نائباً عن رب العمل ، إذا كان قد بذلك في القيام بالعمل عناية الشخص العادي ، ولو لم تتحقق النتيجة المرجوة. وفي هذه الحالة ن يكون رب العمل ملزماً بأن ينفذ التعهدات التي عقدها الفضولي لحسابه ، وبأن يعوضه عن التعهدات التي التزم بها ، وبأن يرد له النفقات الضرورية والنافعة التي سوغتها الظروف ، وبأن يعوضه عن الضرر الذي لحقه بسبب قيامه بالعمل.
2ـ ولا يستحق الفضولي أجراً عن عمله ، إلا أن يكون من أعمال مهنته.
(مادة 277)
إذا لم تتوافر في الفضولي أهلية التعاقد ، فلا يكون في قيامه بالعمل مسئولاً إلا في حدود ما أثرى به ، وذلك ما لم تكن مسئوليته ناشئة عن عمل غير مشروع.
(مادة 278)
تسقط دعوى الفضالة بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من يوم العلم بنشوء الحق أو بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذي ينشأ فيه ، أي المدتين أقرب.

الفصل الخامس : القانون
(مادة 279)
الالتزامات التي يرتبها القانون على وقائع أخرى ، غير العقد والإرادة المنفردة والفعل الضار والفعل النافع ، تسري في شأنها النصوص الخاصة بها.


الباب الثاني : آثار الالتزام 

الفصل الأول : التنفيذ الجبري
(مادة 280)
1ـ إذا لم ينفذ المدين الالتزام باختياره ، نفذ جبراً عليه.
2ـ ومع ذلك ، إذا كان الالتزام طبيعياً ، فلا جبر في تنفيذه.
(مادة 281)
يقدر القاضي ، عند عدم النص ، متى يعتبر الواجب الأدبي التزاماً طبيعياً ، مراعياً في ذلك الوعي العام في الجامعة ، وفي كل حال لا يجوز أن يقوم التزام طبيعي يخالف النظام العام.
(مادة 282)
لا يسترد المدين ما أداه باختياره قاصداً أن يوفي التزاما طبيعياً ، ولا يعتبر متبرعاً بما أداه.
(مادة 283)
الالتزام الطبيعي يصلح سبباً لالتزام مدني.
(أولاً) التنفيذ العيني:
(مادة 284)
1ـ يجبر المدين ، بعد أعذاره ، على تنفيذ التزامه تنفياّ عينياً ، متى كان ذلك ممكناً.
2ـ ومع ذلك إذا كان في التنفيذ العيني إرهاق للمدين ، جاز للمحكمة بناء على طلبه أن تقصر حق الدائن على اقتضاء تعويض إذا كان ذلك لا يلحق به ضرراً جسيماً.
(مادة 285)
إذا كان محل الالتزام نقل حق عيني على شئ معين بنوعه ، ولم يقم المدين بإفراز شئ من النوع ذاته مملوك له ، جاز للدائن أن يحصل على شئ من هذا النوع على نفقة المدين بعد إذن القاضي أو دون إذنه في حالة الاستعجال. كما يجوز له أن يطالب بقيمة الشيء ، دون إخلال في الحالتين بحقه في التعويض إن كان له مقتض.
(مادة 286)
الالتزام بنقل حق عيني يتضمن الالتزام بتسليم الشيء والمحافظة عليه حتى التسليم.
(مادة 287)
1ـ إذا التزم المدين أن يسلم شيئاً ، ولم يقم بتسليمه بعد أعذاره ، كان هلاك الشيء عليه ، ولو كان هلاكه قبل الأعذار على الدائن.
2ـ ومع ذلك ، لا يكون الهلاك على المدين ولو أعذر ، إذا أثبت أن الشيء كان يهلك عند الدائن لو أنه سلم إليه ، ما لم يكن المدين قد قبل أ، يتحمل تبعة القوة القاهرة أو الحادث الفجائي.
3ـ على أن الشيء المسروق إذا هلك أو ضاع بأية صورة كانت ، فإن تبعة ذلك تكون على السارق.
(مادة 288)
1ـ في الالتزام بعمل ، إذا لم يقم المدين بتنفيذ التزامه ، جاز للدائن أن يطلب ترخيصاً من القضاء في تنفيذ الالتزام على نفقة المدين إذا كان هذا التنفيذ ممكناً.
2ـ ويجوز في حالة الاستعجال أن ينفذ الدائن الالتزام على نفقة المدين ، دون ترخيص من القضاء.
(مادة 289)
يقوم حكم القاضي مقام التنفيذ ، إذا سمحت بهذا طبيعة الالتزام.
(مادة 290)
1ـ إذا كان المطلوب من المدين أن يحافظ علي شيء أو أن يقوم بإدارته ، أو كان المطلوب أن يتوخى الحيطة في تنفيذ التزامه ، فإنه يكون قد وفى بالالتزام إذا بذل في تنفيذه عناية الشخص العادي ، ولو لم يتحقق الغرض المقصود. هذا ما لم ينص القانون أو الاتفاق على غير ذلك.
2ـ وفي كل حال يكون المدين مسئولاً عما يأتيه من غش أو خطأ جسيم.
(مادة 291)
إذا التزم المدين بالامتناع عن عمل وأخل بهذا الالتزام ، جاز للدائن أن يطلب إزالة ما وقع مخالفاً للالتزام ، وله أن يطلب من القضاء ترخيصاً في أن يقوم بهذه الإزالة على نفقة المدين مع عدم الإخلال بحقه في التعويض.
(مادة 292)
1ـ إذا كان تنفيذ الالتزام عيناً غير ممكن أو غير ملائم إلا إذا قام به المدين نفسه ، جاز للدائن أن يطلب الحكم بإلزام المدين بهذا التنفيذ وبدفع غرامة تهديدية إن امتنع عن ذلك.
2ـ وإذا رأت المحكمة أن مقدار الغرامة المحكوم بها غير كاف لحمل المدين على التنفيذ ، جاز لها أن تزيد في الغرامة كلما رأت داعياً للزيادة.
3ـ إذا تم التنفيذ العيني ، أو أصر المدين على لعدم التنفيذ ، حددت المحكمة مقدار التعويض الذي يلزم به المدين عن عدم التنفيذ أو التأخير فيه مراعية في ذلك الضرر الذي أصاب الدائن والعنت الذي بدا من المدين.
(ثانياً) التنفيذ بطريق التعويض:
(مادة 293)
عند تعذر تنفيذ الالتزام عيناً ، أو التأخير فيه ، يجب على المدين تعويض الضرر الذي لحق الدائن بسبب ذلك ، ما لم يثبت المدين أن عدم التنفيذ أو التأخير كان لسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه.
(مادة 294)
إذا اشترك خطأ الدائن مع خطأ المدين في إحداث الضرر دون أن يستغرق أ؛د الخطأين الآخر ، حكمت المحكمة بإنقاص التعويض بما يقابل خطأ الدائن.
(مادة 295)
يجوز الاتفاق على أن يتحمل المدين تبعة القوة القاهرة أو الحادث المفاجئ.
(مادة 296)
1ـ يجوز الاتفاق على إعفاء المدين من أية مسئولية تترتب على عدم تنفيذ التزامه التعاقدي ، أو على التأخر في تنفيذه إلا ما ينشأ عن غشه أو خطئه الجسيم.
2ـ كما يجوز الاتفاق على إعفاء المدين من المسئولية عن الغش أو الخطأ الجسيم الذي يقع من أشخاص يستخدمهم في تنفيذ التزامه.
مادة (297)
لا يستحق التعويض إلا بعد إعذار المدين ، ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو ينص القانون على غير ذلك.
مادة (298)
يكون إعذار المدين بإنذاره ، أو بورقة رسمية تقوم مقام الإنذار. كما يجوز أن يكون الإعذار بأية وسيلة أخرى يتفق عليها.
(مادة 299)
لا ضرورة للأعذار في الحالات الآتية:
( أ ) إذا اتفق على أن يعتبر المدين خلاً بالالتزام بمجرد عدم الوفاء به عند حلول الأجل.
(ب) إذا أصبح تنفيذ الالتزام عيناً غير ممكن أو غير مجد بفعل المدين.
(ج) إذا كان محل الالتزام تعويضاً ترتب على عمل غير مشروع.
( د ) إذا كان محل الالتزام تسليم شيء يعلم المدين أنه مسروق أو رد شيء تسلمه دون حق وهو عالم بذلك.
(هـ) إذا صرح المدين كتابة أنه لن ينفذ التزامه.
(مادة 300)
1ـ تقدر المحكمة التعويض إذا لم يكن مقدراً في العقد أو بمقتضى نص في القانون.
2ـ ويشمل التعويض ما لحق الدائن من خسارة وما فاته من كسب ، بشرط أن يكون هذا نتيجة طبيعية لعدم الوفاء بالالتزام أو للتأخر في الوفاء به.
ويعتبر الضرر نتيجة طبيعية إذا لم يكن في استطاعة الدائن أن يتوقاه ببذل جهد معقول.
3ـ ومع ذلك إذا كان الالتزام مصدره العقد ، فلا يلتزم المدين الذي لم يرتكب غشاً أو خطأ جسمياً إلا بتعويض الضرر الذي كان يمكن توقعه عادة وقت التعاقد.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 301)
يشمل التعويض الضرر الأدبي ، وتطبق في شأنه المادتان 231 ، 232.
(مادة 302)
إذا لم يكن محل الالتزام مبلغاً من النقود ، يجوز للمتعاقدين أن يقدرا مقدماً التعويض في العقد أو في اتفاق لاحق.
(مادة 303)
لا يكون التعويض المتفق عليه مستحقاً إذا أثبت المدين أن الدائن لم يلحقه ضرر. ويجوز للمحكمة أن تخفض التعويض عما هو متفق عليه إذا أثبت المدين أن التقدير كان مبالغاً فيه إلى درجة كبيرة ، أو أن الالتزام قد نفذ في جزء منه. ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق يخالف ذلك.
(مادة 304)
إذا جاوز الضرر قيمة التعويض المتفق عليه ، فلا يجوز للدائن أن يطالب بأكثر من هذه القيمة ، إلا إذا أثبت أن المدين قد ارتكب غشاً أو خطأ جسيماً.
(مادة 305)
1ـ يقع باطلاً كل اتفاق على تقاضي فوائد مقابل الانتفاع بمبلغ من النقود أو مقابل التأخير في الوفاء بالالتزام به.
2ـ ويعتبر في حكم الفائدة كل منفعة أو عمولة أياً كان نوعها اشترطها الدائن إذا ما ثبت أن ذلك لا يقابله خدمة حقيقة متناسبة يكون الدائن قد أداها فعلاً.
(مادة 306)
إذا كان محل الالتزام مبلغاً من النقود ، ولم يقم المدين بالوفاء به بعد أعذاره ، مع قدرته على الوفاء ، وأثبت الدائن أنه قد لحقه بسبب ذلك ضرر غير مألوف ، جاز للمحكمة أن تحكم على المدين بتعويض تراعي فيه مقتضيات العدالة.
الفصل الثاني
الضمان العام للدائنين ووسائل المحافظة عليه
(مادة 307)
1ـ أموال المدين جميعها ضامنة للوفاء بديونه
2ـ وجميع الدائنين متساوون في هذا الضمان ، إلا من كان له منهم حق التقدم طبقاً للقانون.
(أولاً) استعمال الدائن حقوق مدينه (الدعوى غير المباشرة)
1ـ لكل دائن ، ولول لم يكن حقه مستحق الأداء ، أن يستعمل باسم مدينه حقوق هذا المدين المالية ، إلا ما كان منها متصلاً بشخصه خاصة أو غير قابل للحجز ، إذا أثبت أن المدين لم يستعمل هذه الحقوق وأن عدم استعماله إياها من شأنه أن يسبب إعساره أو زيادة الإعسار.
2ـ ولا يلزم لاستعمال الدائن حقوق مدينه أعذارا هذا المدين ، ولكن إذا رفعت دعوى باسمه وجب إدخاله فيها وإلا كانت غير مقبولة.
(مادة 309)
يعتبر الدائن في استعماله حقوق مدينه نائباً عنه.
(ثانياً) دعوى عدم نفاذ التصرفات:
لكل دائن حقه مستحق الأداء ، وصدر من مدينه تصرف ضار به ، أن يطلب عدم نفاذ هذا التصرف في حقه ، إذا كان التصرف قد أنقص من حقوق المدين أو زاد في التزاماته ، وترتب عليه إعسار المدين أو زيادة إعساره ، وذلك إذا توافرت الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادتين التاليتين.
(مادة 311)
1ـ إذا كان تصرف المدين بعوض ، اشترط لعدم نفاذه في حق الدائن غش المدين ، وعلم المتصرف إليه بهذا الغش. ويفترض غش المدين إذا أثبت الدائن علمه وقت التصرف بأنه معسر أو بأنه كان ينبغي عليه أن يعلم بذلك. كما يفترض علم المتصرف إليه بغش المدين إذا أثبت الدائن أنه كان يعلم وقت التصرف أن المدين معسر أو كان ينبغي أن يعلم ذلك.
2ـ وإذا كان تصرف المدين تبرعاً ، فإنه لا يشترط لعدم نفاذه في حق الدائن غش المدين ولا حسن نية المتصرف إليه.
(مادة 312)
1ـ إذا كان تصرف المدين بعوض ، ثم تصرف الخلف الذي انتقل إليه الحق المتصرف فيه إلى خلف آخر بعوض فلا يكون للدائن أن يتمسك بعدم نفاذ التصرف إلا إذا أثبت أن الخلف الثاني كان يعمل غش المدين وأن الخلف الأول يعلم بهذا الغش.
2ـ وإذا كان تصر ف المدين تبرعاً ، ثم تصرف الخلف الذي انتقل إليه الحق المتصرف فيه إلى خلف آخر بعوض ، فلا يكون للدائن أن يتمسك بعدم نفاذ التصرف إلا إذا أثبت أن الخلف الثاني كان يعلم بإعسار المدين وقت تصرفه للخف الأول.
(مادة 313)
إذا ادعى الدائن إعسار المدين ، فليس عليه إلا أن يثبت ما في ذمته من ديون. وعلى المدين إذا ادعى يسره أن يثبت أن له من المال ما يساوي قيمة الديون أو يزيد عليها.
(مادة 314)
إذا تقرر عدم نفاذ التصرف ، استفاد من ذلك جميع الدائنين الذين صدر هذا التصرف إضرارا بهم.
(مادة 315)
للمتصرف إليه أن يتخلص من الدعوى إذا أودع خزانة إدارة التنفيذ ما يعادل قيمة المال المتصرف فيه.
(مادة 316)
1ـ إذا كان تصرف المدين بتفضيل دائن على غيره ، كان للدائن أن يطلب عدم نفاذ التصرف في حقه ، مع مراعاة أحكام المواد من 310 إلى 313.
2ـ وإذا وفي المدين المعسر أحد دائنيه قبل انقضاء الأجل ، كان للدائنين الآخرين طلب عدم نفاذ الوفاء في حقهم ، أما إذا وفي المدين الدين بعد انقضاء الأجل ، فلا يكون للدائنين طلب عدم نفاذ الوفاء في حقهم ، أما إذا وفي المدين الدين بعد انقضاء الأجل ، فلا يكون للدائنين طلب عدم نفاذ الوفاء إلا إذا كان قد تم بالتواطؤ بين المدين والدائن الذي استوفى حقه.
(مادة 317)
تسقط دعوى عدم نفاذ التصرف بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي علم فيه الدائن بسبب عدم نفاذ التصرف في حقه ، وتسقط في جميع الأحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من وقت صدور التصرف.
(ثالثاً) الحق في الحبس:
(مادة 318)
1ـ لكل من التزم بأداء شئ أن يمتنع عن الوفاء به ، ما دام الدائن لم يعرض الوفاء بالتزام عليه مستحق الداء ، ومرتبط بالتزام المدين ، أو ما دام الدائن لم يقدم تأميناً كافياً للوفاء بالتزامه.
2ـ ومع ذلك لا يجوز لحائز الشيء أو محرزه أن يمتنع عن رده حتى يستوفي ما هو مستحق له من مصروفات أنفقها على الشيء إذا كان التزامه بارد ناشئاً عن عمل غير مشروع.
(مادة 319)
1ـ على الحابس أن يحافظ على الشيء ، وأن يقدم حساباً عن غلته.
2ـ وإذا كان الشيء المحبوس يخشى عليه الهلاك أو التلف ، فللحابس أن يحصل على إذن من المحكمة في بيعه وفقاً لإجراءات تحددها ، وله أن يبيعه دون إذن المحكمة في حالة الاستعجال ، وينتقل الحق في الحبس من الشيء إلى ثمنه.
(مادة 320)
مجرد الحق في حبس الشيء لا يعطي الحابس حق امتياز عليه.
(مادة 321)
إذا هلك الشيء المحبوس أو تلف ، انتقل الحق في الحبس إلى ما يستحق بسبب ذلك من مقابل أن تعويض. وتسري على انتقال الحق ، الأحكام الخاصة برهن الحيازة.
(مادة 322)
1ـ ينقضي الحق في الحبس بخروج الشيء من يد الحابس.
2ـ ومع ذلك يجوز للحابس إذا خرج الشيء من يده دون علمه أو رغم معارضته ، أن يطلب استرداده خلال ثلاثين يوماً من الوقت الذي علم فيه بخروج الشيء من يده وقبل انقضاء سنة من وقت خروجه.


الباب الثالث : الأوصاف المعدلة لآثار الالتزام 

الفصل الأول : الشرط والأجل
(أولاً) الشرط:
(مادة 323)
يكون الالتزام معلقاً على شرط إذا كان وجوده أو زواله مترتباً على أمر مستقبل غير محقق الوقوع.
(مادة 324)
1ـ إذا كان الشرط المعلق عليه الالتزام خالفاً للنظام العام أو الآداب أو مستحيلاً فإنه يمنع من قيام الالتزام إن كان الشرط واقفاً ، ولا يؤثر في نفاذ الالتزام إن كان الشرط فاسخاً.
2ـ ومع ذلك لا يقوم الالتزام الذي علق على شرط فاسخ مخالف للنظام العام أو الآداب إذا كان هذا الشرط هو السبب الدافع للالتزام.
(مادة 325)
لا يقوم الالتزام إذا علق على شرط واقف يجعل وجوده متوقفاً على محض إدارة الملتزم.
(مادة 326)
1ـ لا يقوم الالتزام المعلق على شرط واقف إلا إذا تحقق الشرط.
2ـ على أنه يجوز للدائن ، قبل تحقق الشرط ، أن يتخذ من الإجراءات ما يحافظ به على حقه.
(مادة 327)
1ـ الالتزام المعلق على شرط فاسخ ينفذ في الحال ، فإذا تحقق الشرط زال الالتزام ، وكان على الدائن رد ما أخذه فإذا استحال عليه الرد بسبب يعزى إليه وجب عليه أداء المقابل.
2ـ ومع ذلك فإن ما قام به الدائن من أعمال الإدارة يبقى نافذاً رغم تحقق الشرط.
(مادة 328)
1ـ إذا تحقق الشرط ، واقفاً كان أو فاسخاً ، استند أثره إلى الوقت الذي تم فيه العقد ، إلا إذا تبين من إرادة المتعاقدين أو من طبيعة العقد أن وجود الالتزام أو زواله يكون في الوقت الذي تحقق فيه الشرط.
2ـ ومع ذلك لا يكون للشرط أثر رجعي إذا أصبح محل الالتزام قبل تحقق الشرط مستحيلاً لسبب أجنبي لا يد للمدين فيه.
(ثانيا) الأجل:
(مادة 329)
يكون الالتزام لأجل إذا كان نفاذه أو انتهاؤه مترتباً على أمر مستقبل محقق الوقوع ولو لم يعرف الوقت الذي يقع فيه.
(مادة 330)
1ـ إذا كان الالتزام مضافاً إلى أجل وقاف فإنه لا يكون نافذاً إلا في الوقت الذي ينقضي فيه الأجل.
2ـ على أنه يجوز للدائن حتى قبل انقضاء الجل ، أن يتخذ من الإجراءات ما يحافظ به على حقه ، وله بوجه خاص أن يطالب بتأمين إذا خشي إعسار المدين أو إفلاسه واستند في ذلك إلى سبب معقول.
(مادة 331)
1ـ يفترض في الأجل الواقف أنه ضرب لمصلحة المدين إلا إذا نص القانون أو من الظروف أنه ضرب لمصلحة الدائن أو لمصلحة الطرفين معاً.
2ـ وإذا تمحض الأجل لمصلحة أحد الطرفين جاز له أن ينزل عنه.
(مادة 332)
يسقط حق المدين في الأجل الواقف:
( أ ) إذا حكم بإفلاسه.
(ب) إذا أضعف بفعله إلى حد كبير ما أعطى للدائن من تأمين خاص حتى لو كان هذا التأمين قد أعطي بعقد لاحق أو بمقتضى القانون وهذا ما لم يختر الدائن أن يطالب بتكملة التأمين. أما إذا كان إضعاف التأمين يرجع إلى سبب لا دخل لإرادة المدين فيه فإن الأجل يسقط ما لم يقدم المدين للدائن ضماناً كافياً.
(ج) إذا لم يقدم الدائن ما وعد في العقد بتقديمه من التأمينات.
(مادة 333)
يحل الدين المؤجل بموت المدين إلا إذا كان مضموناً بتأمين خاص أو قدم الورثة ضماناً كافياً.
(مادة 334)
إذا تبين من الالتزام أن المدين لا يقوم بوفائه إلا عند المقدرة أو الميسرة عينت المحكمة ميعاداً مناسباً لحلول الأجل مراعية في ذلك موارد المدين الحالية والمستقبلة ومفترضة فيه عناية الشخص الحريص على الوفاء بالتزامه.
(مادة 335)
يترتب على انقضاء الأجل الفاسخ انتهاء الالتزام دون أ، يكون لهذا الانتهاء أثر رجعي.
الفصل الثاني : تعدد محل الالتزام
(أولاً) الالتزام التخييري:
(مادة 336)
1ـ يجوز أن يكون محل الالتزام أحد أشياء قيمية أو مثلية من أجناس مختلفة ، ويكون الخيار في تعيينه للمدين أو للدائن.
2ـ وإذا أطلق خيار التعيين كان للمدين ، إلا إذا قضى القانون أو اتفق المتعاقدان على أن الخيار للدائن.
(مادة 337)
1ـ يلزم في خيار التعيين تحديد المدة التي يكون فيها الخيار ، فإذا أطلق الخيار بدون مدة ، حددت له المحكمة المدة المناسبة بناء على طلب أي من الطرفين.
2ـ وإذا كان الخيار للمدين وامتنع عن الاختيار أو تعدد المدينون ولم يتفقوا فيما بينهم جاز للدائن أن يطلب من المحكمة أن تتولى بنفسها تعيين محل الالتزام أما إذا كان الخيار للدائن وامتنع عن الاختيار أو تعدد الدائنون ولم يتفقوا فيما بينهم انتقل الخيار إلى المدين.
(مادة 338)
1ـ إذا كان خيار التعيين للمدين وهلك أ؛د الشيئين في يده كان له أن يلزم الدائن بالشيء الثاني ، فإن هلكا جميعاً انقضى الالتزام.
2ـ وإذا كان المدين مسئولاً عن الهلاك ولو فيما يتعلق بأحد الشيئين كان ملزماً أن يدفع قيمة آخر شيء هلك.
(مادة 339)
ينتقل خيار التعيين إلى الوارث.
(ثانياً) الالتزام البدلي:
(مادة 340)
1ـ يكون الالتزام بدلياً إذا لم يكن محله إلا شيئاً واحداً ، ولكن تبرأ ذمة المدين إذا أدى بدلاً منه شيئاً آخر.
2ـ والأصل لا البدل هو وحده محل الالتزام.
الفصل الثالث : تعدد طرفي الالتزام
(أولاً) التضامن:
(مادة 341)
التضامن بين الدائنين أو بين المدينين لا يفترض وإنما يكون بناء على اتفاق أو نص في القانون وذلك مع مراعاة قواعد التجارة.
1ـ التضامن بين الدائنين:
(مادة 342)
1ـ يجوز للدائنين المتضامنين مجتمعين أو منفردين مطالبة المدين بكل الدين ويراعى في ذلك ما يلحق رابطة كل دائن من وصف يعدل من أثر الدين.
2ـ ولا يجوز للمدين إذا طالبه أحد الدائنين المتضامنين بالوفاء أن يحتج عليه بأوجه الدفع الخاصة بغيره من الدائنين ولكن يجوز له أن يحتج على الدائن المطالب بأوجه الدفع الخاصة به وبأوجه الدفع المشتركة بين الدائنين جميعاً.
(مادة 343)
1ـ يجوز للمدين أن يوفي كل الدين لأي من الدائنين المتضامنين إلا إذا أنذره دائن آخر بأن يمتنع عن ذلك.
2ـ ومع ذلك لا يحول التضامن دون انقسام الدين بين ورثة أحد الدائنين المتضامنين إلا إذا كان الدين غير قابل للانقسام
(مادة 344)
1ـ إذا برئت ذمة المدين قبل أحد الدائنين المتضامنين بسبب غير الوفاء لم تبرأ ذمته قبل باقي الدائنين إلا بقدر حصة الدائن الذي برئت ذمة المدين قبله.
2ـ وإذا أتى أحد الدائنين المتضامنين عملاً من شأنه الإضرار بغيره من الدائنين لم ينفذ هذا العمل في حقهم.
(مادة 345)
كل ما يستوفيه أ؛د الدائنين المتضامنين من الدين يصير من حق الدائنين جميعاً ويقتسمونه بالتساوي إلا إذا وجد اتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك.
2ـ التضامن بين المدينين:
(مادة 346)
1ـ يجوز للدائن مطالبة المدينين المتضامنين بالدين مجتمعين أو منفردين ويراعى في ذلك ما يلحق رابطة كل مدين من وصف يعدل من أثر الدين ، وإذا طالب الدائن أحد المدينين ابتداء لم يمنعه ذلك من مطالبة الباقين.
2ـ ولا يجوز للمدين الذي يطالبه الدائن بالوفاء أن يحتج بأوجه الدفع الخاصة بغيره من المدينين ، ولكن يجوز له أن يحتج بأوجه الدفع الخاصة بنفسه والأوجه المشتركة بين المدينين جميعاً.
(مادة 347)
1ـ يترتب على وفاء أحد المدينين المتضامنين بالدين عيناً أو بمقابل براءة ذمته وبراءة باقي المدينين.
2ـ وإذا برئت ذمة أحد المدينين المتضامنين بطريق حوالة الدين فإنه يبرأ معه المدينون الآخرون إلا إذا رضوا بالحوالة.
(مادة 348)
يترتب على تجديد الدين بين الدائن وأحد المدينين المتضامنين أن تبرأ ذمة باقي المدينين إلا إذا احتفظ الدائن بحقه قبلهم.
(مادة 349)
لا يجوز للمدين المتضامن أن يحتج بالمقاصة التي تقع بين الدائن ومدين متضامن آخر إلا بقدر حصة هذا المدين الآخر.
(مادة 350)
إذا اتحدت ذمة الدائن وأحد مدينيه المتضامنين فإن الدين لا ينقضي بالنسبة إلى باقي المدينين إلا بقدر حصة المدين الذي اتحدت ذمته مع الدائن.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مادة 351**)
1**ـ إذا أبرأ الدائن أحد**المدينين المتضامنين فلا تبرأ ذمة الباقين إلا إذا صرح الدائن بذلك**.
2**ـ فإذا لم**يصدر منه هذا التصريح كان له أن يطالب باقي المدينين المتضامنين بما يبقى من الدين**بعد خصم حصة المدين الذي أبرأه ، ومع ذلك يكون له مطالبتهم بكل الدين إذا ما احتفظ**لنفسه بهذا الحق ، وفي هذه الحالة الخيرة يكون لهؤلاء المدينين حق الرجوع على**المدين الذي صدر الإبراء لصالحه بمقدار حصته في الدين**.
(**مادة 352**)
**إذا ابرأ**الدائن أحد المدينين المتضامنين من التضامن بقي حقه في الرجوع على الباقين بكل**الدين ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك**.
(**مادة 353**)
1**ـ في جميع الأحوال التي يبرئ فيها**الدائن أ؛د المدينين المتضامنين سواء أكان الإبراء من الدين أو من التضامن يكون**لباقي المدينين أن يرجعوا عند الاقتضاء على هذا المدين بنصيبه في حصة المعسر منهم**وفقاً للمادة 359**.
2**ـ على أنه إذا أخلى الدائن المدين الذي أبرأه من كل مسئولية**عن الدين فإن الدائن هو الذي يتحمل نصيب هذا المدين في حصة المعسر**.
(**مادة** 354)
1**ـ إذا امتنع سماع الدعوى بمرور الزمان بالنسبة إلى أحد المدينين**المتضامنين فلا يستفيد من ذلك باقي المدينين إلا بقدر حصة هذا المدين**.
2**ـ وإذا**انقطعت المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى أو أوقف سريانها بالنسبة إلى أحد المدينين**المتضامنين فلا يجوز للدائن أن يتمسك بذلك قبل باقي المدينين**.
(**مادة 355**)
1**ـ**لا يكون المدين المتضامن مسئولاً فيما يتعلق بتنفيذ الالتزام إلا عن فعله**.
2**ـ**وإذا أعذر الدائن أحد المدينين المتضامنين أو قاضاه فلا يكون لذلك أثر بالنسبة إلى**باقي المدينين ، أما إذا أعذر أحد المدينين المتضامنين الدائن فإن باقي المدينين**يستفيدون من هذا الإعذار**.
(**مادة 356**)
**إذا تصالح الدائن مع أحد المدينين**المتضامنين ، وتضمن الصلح الإبراء من الدين أو براءة الذمة منه بأية وسيلة أخرى ،**استفاد منه الباقون ، أما إذا كان من شأن هذا الصلح أن يرتب في ذمتهم التزاماً أو**أن يزيد فيما هم ملتزمون به فإنه لا ينفذ في حقهم إلا إذا قبلوه**.
(**مادة** 357)
1**ـ إذا أقر أحد المدينين المتضامنين بالدين فلا يسري هذا الإقرار في حق**الباقين**.
2**ـ وإذا نكل أحد المدينين المتضامنين عن اليمين أو وجه إلى الدائن**يميناً حلفها فلا يضار بذلك باقي المدينين**.
3**ـ وإذا اقتصر الدائن على توجيه**اليمين إلى أحد المدينين المتضامنين فحلفها فإن المدينين الآخرين يستفيدون من**ذلك**.
(**مادة 358**)
1**ـ إذا صدر حكم على أحد المدينين المتضامنين فلا يحتج به على**الباقين**.
2**ـ أما إذا صدر الحكم لصالح أحدهم فإن الباقين يستفيدون منه إلا إذا**كان مبنياً على سبب خاص بالمدين الذي صدر الحكم لصالحه**.
(**مادة 359**)
1**ـ إذا**وفى أحد المدينين المتضامنين كل الدين أو ما يزيد على حصته فيه أو قضاه بطريق من**الطرق المعادلة للوفاء فلا يجوز له أن يرجع على أي من المدينين إلا بقدر حصته ، ولو**كان الموفي قد رجع بدعوى الدائن استناداً إلى ما له من حق الحلول**.
2**ـ ويقسم**الدين إذا وفاه أحد المدينين حصصاً متساوية بين الجميع ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص في**القانون يقضي بغير ذلك**.
3**ـ وإذا أعسر أ؛د المدينين المتضامنين تحمل تبعة هذا**الإعسار المدين الذي وفي الدين وسائر المدينين الآخرين كل بقدر حصته**.
(**مادة** 360)
**إذا كان أحد المدينين المتضامنين هو وحده صاحب المصلحة في الدين فإنه يتحمل**به كله في علاقته بالباقين**:
(**ثانياً) عدم قابلية الدين للانقسام**:
(**مادة** 361)
**يكون الالتزام غير قابل للانقسام**:
(* *أ ) إذا ورد على محل لا يقبل**بطبيعته أن ينقسم**.
(**ب) إذا تبين من الغرض الذي رمى إليه المتعاقدان أن الالتزام**لا يجوز تنفيذه منقسماً أو إذا انصرفت نية المتعاقدين إلى ذلك**.
(**مادة** 362)
**إذا تعدد المدينون في التزام غير قابل للانقسام ، كان كل منهم ملزماً بوفاء**الالتزام كاملاً ، وللمدين الذي وفي حق الرجوع على الباقين كل بقدر حصته ، إلا إذا**تبين من الظروف غير ذلك**.
(**مادة 363**)
**إذا تعدد الدائنون في التزام غير قابل**للانقسام ، أو تعدد ورثة الدائن في هذا الالتزام جاز لكل دائن أو وارث أن يطالب**بأداء الالتزام كاملاً ، فإذا اعترض أ؛د الدائنين أو الورثة على ذلك ، كان المدين**ملزماً بأداء الالتزام للدائنين مجتمعين أو بإيداع الشيء محل الالتزام خزانة إدارة**التنفيذ**.
**ويرجع الدائنون على الدائن الذي استوفى الالتزام كل بقدر حصته**.*
*الباب الرابع : انتقال الالتزام 

الفصل الأول : حوالة الحق
(مادة 364)
يجوز للدائن أن يحيل إلى غيره ما له من حق في ذمة مدينه ، إلا إذا منع من ذلك نص في القانون أو اتفاق المتعاقدين أو طبيعة الالتزام ، وتعتم الحوالة دون حاجة إلى رضاء المدين.
(مادة 365)
لا تجوز حوالة الحق إلا بقدر ما يكون منه قابلاً للحجز.
(مادة 366)
لا تكون الحوالة نافذة في حق المدين أو في حق الغير إلا إذا قبلها المدين أو أعلنت له ، على أن نفاذها في حق الغير بقبول المدين يستلزم أن يكون القبول ثابت التاريخ.
(مادة 367)
يجوز للدائن المحال له ، ولو قبل نفاذ الحوالة في حق المدين والغير ، أن يتخذ من الإجراءات ما يحافظ به على الحق المحال.
(مادة 368)
ينتقل الحق إلى المحل له بصفاته وتوابعه وتأميناته.
(مادة 369)
على المحيل أن يسلم المحال له سند الحق المحال به ، وأن يقدم له وسائل إثباته وما هو ضروري من بيانات لتمكينه من استيفائه.
(مادة 370)
للمدين أن يتمسك قبل المحال له بالدفوع التي كان له ، وقت نفاذ الحوالة في حقه ، أن يحتج بها على المحيل ، كما يجوز له أن يحتج بالدفوع الخاصة به في مواجهة المحال له.
(مادة 371)
1ـ إذا كانت الحوالة بعوض فلا يضمن المحيل إلا وجود الحق المحال به وقت الحوالة ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.
2_ أما إذا كانت الحوالة بغير عوض فلا يكون المحيل ضامناً حتى لوجود الحق.
(مادة 372)
إذا ضمن المحيل يسار المدين فلا ينصرف هذا الضمان إلا إلى اليسار وقت الحوالة ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.
(مادة 373)
1ـ إذا رجع المحال له بالضمان على المحيل طبقاً للمادتين السابقتين ، فلا يلزم المحيل إلا برد ما أخذه من المحال له مع المصروفات حتى لو وجد اتفاق يقضي بدفع أكثر من ذلك.
2ـ ومع ذلك إذا كان المحيل يعلم بعدم وجود الحق بذمة المدين فإنه يلتزم بتعويض المحال له حسن النية عما ناله من ضرر.
(مادة 374)
1ـ يكون المحيل مسئولاً عن تعويض المحال له عما يلحقه من ضرر بسبب أفعاله الشخصية ولو كانت الحوالة بغير عوض.
2ـ ويقع باطلاً كل شرط يقضي بغير ذلك.
(مادة 375)
إذا تعددت الحوالة بحق واحد قدمت الحوالة التي تكون أسبق في نفاذها في حق الغير.
(مادة 376)
1ـ إذا وقع تحت يدل المحال عليه حجز قبل أن تصبح الحوالة نافذة في حق الغير كانت الحوالة بالنسبة إلى الحاجز بمثابة حجز ثان.
2ـ وفي هذه الحالة إذا وقع حجز آخر بعد أن أصبحت الحوالة نافذة في حق الغير فإن الدين يقسم بين الحاجز المتقدم والمحال له والحاجز المتأخر قسمة غرماء على أن يؤخذ من حق الحاجز المتأخر ما يستكمل به المحال له الحق المحال.
الفصل الثاني : حوالة الدين
(مادة 377)
1ـ يترتب على حوالة الدين نقل الدين من ذمة المدين الأصلي إلى ذمة المحال عليه.
2ـ وتكون الحوالة مقيدة إذا تقيد الأداء فيها من عير أو دين للمحيل بذمة المحال عليه وتكون مطلقة إذا لم يتقيد الأداء فيها بشيء من ذلك ولو كان للمدين بذمة المحال عليه دين أو عين يمكن التأدية منهما.
(مادة 378)
1ـ إذا عقدت الحوالة بين المدين الأصلي والمحال عليه فإنها لا تكون نافذة في حق الدائن إلا إذا أقرها
2ـ وإذا قام المدين الأصلي أو المحال عليه بإعلان الحوالة إلى الدائن وعين له أجلاً مناسباً لإقرارها ثم انقضى الأجل دون أ، يصدر هذا الإقرار اعتبر سكوت الدائن رفضاً للحوالة.
(مادة 379)
تصح الحوالة باتفاق بين الدائن والمحال عليه ، ولكن إذا لم يقرها المدين الأصلي فلا يكون للمحال عليه حق في الرجوع عليه طبقاً لأحكام حوالة الدين.
(مادة 380)
إذا كان المحال له طرفاً في عقد الحوالة ، أو أقرها برئ المدين الأصلي من الدين.
(مادة 381)
1ـ ينتقل الدين إلى المحال عليه بصفاته وتوابعه وتأميناته.
2ـ ومع ذلك لا يبقى الكفيل عينياً كان أو شخصياً ملتزماً قبل المحال له إلا إذا رضي بالحوالة.
(مادة 382)
للمحال عليه أن يتمسك قبل المحال له بما كان للمحيل من دفوع متعلقة بذات الدين ، كما يجوز له التمسك بالدفوع المستمدة من عقد الحوالة.
(مادة 383)
1ـ إذا انقضى الدين الذي قيدت به الحوالة بسبب عارض بعد انعقادها فلا يؤثر ذلك في قيام الحوالة ، ويكون للمحال عليه الرجوع على المحيل بقدر ما أداه للمحال له.
2ـ أما إذا انقضى الدين الذي قيدت به الحوالة بسبب سابق على انعقادها ولا يعزي إلى المحال عليه فإن الحوالة تبطل.
(مادة 384)
في جميع الأحوال التي يستحق فيها المبيع الذي أحيل بثمنه يكون للمحال عليه إذا أدى الثمن الخيار في الرجوع أما على المحيل وأما على الحال له الذي أوفاه.
(مادة 385)
إذا أحال المدين دائنه على الوديع حوالة مقيدة بالعين المودعة عنده ، ثم هلكت الوديعة قبل أدائها للمحال له فلا يؤثر ذلك في قيام الحوالة ، أما إن استحقت العين المغصوبة للغير بطلت الحوالة.
(مادة 386)
إذا أحال المدين دائنه على الغاصب حوالة مقيدة بالعين المغصوبة وهلكت العين في يد الغاصب قبل أدائها للمحال له فلا يثرثر ذلك في قيام الحوالة ، أما إن استحقت العين المغصوبة للغير بطلت الحوالة.
(مادة 387)
لا يجوز للمحال له أن يجرع على المحيل إلا إذا شرط في الحوالة الرجوع إن تعذر استيفاء الدين من المحال عليه أو إذا فسخت الحوالة المقيدة أو بطلت بانقضاء الدين أو هلاك العين أو استحقاقها وفقاً لأحكام المواد 383 و 384 و 385 و 386.
(مادة 388)
إذا أحال المدين الأصلي دينه حوالة مطلقة ، ولم يكن له عند المحال عليه دين أو عين ، رجع المحال عليه بعد أداء الدين على المدين الأصلي بقدر الدين المحال به.
(مادة 389)
إذا أحال المدين الأصلي دينه حوالة مطلقة ، وكان له عند المحال عليه دين أو عين مودعة أو مغصوبة ، بقي له بعد الحوالة الحق في مطالبة المحال عليه بالدين أو العين إلى أن يؤدي المحال به إلى المحال له ، وإن قام المحال عليه بالأداء للمحال له سقط ما عليه قصاصاً بقدر ما أدى.
(مادة 390)
إذا انعقدت الحوالة مقيدة بدين أو عين فلا يكون للمدين الأصلي مطالبة المحال عليه ولا يكون للمحال عليه الوفاء لذلك المدين.


الباب الخامس : انقضاء الالتزام 

الفصل الأول : الوفاء
(مادة 391)
1ـ يكون وفاء الدين من المدين كما يصح وفاؤه ممن له حق الحلول القانوني محل الدائن وفقاً للمادة 394.
2ـ ويصح الوفاء أيضاً من أجنبي ، ولو كان ذلك دون علم المدين أو ورغم إرادته ، على أنه يجوز للدائن ، يرفض الوفاء من الأجنبي إذا اعترض المدين على ذلك وأبلغ الدائن هذا الاعتراض.
3ـ وفي جميع الأحوال فإنه يجوز للدائن أن يرفض الوفاء من غير المدين إذا نص الاتفاق أو استلزمت طبيعة الالتزام أن يفذه المدين بنفسه.
(مادة 392)
1ـ يشترط لصحة الوفاء أن يكون الموفي مالكاً للشيء الذي وفى به ، وأن يكون أهلاً للتصرف فيه.
2ـ ومع ذلك فالوفاء من ناقص الأهلية بشيء مستحق عليه يكون صحيحاً إذا لم يلحق الوفاء ضرراً به.
(مادة 393)
1ـ إذا قام الغير بوفاء الدين ، كان له حق الرجوع على المدين بقدر ما دفعه.
2ـ ومع ذلك يجوز للمدين الذي حصل الوفاء دون علمه أو رغم إرادته أن يمنع رجوع الموفي بما وفاه عنه كلاً أو بعضاً إذا أثبت أن له مصلحة في الاعتراض على الوفاء.
(مادة 394)
إذا قام بالوفاء شخص غير المدين ، حل الموفي محل الدائن الذي استوفى حقه في الأحوال الآتية : 
( أ ) ـ إذا كان الموفي ملزماً بالدين مع المدين أو ملزماً بوفائه عنه.
(ب) ـ إذا كان الموفي دائناً آخر مقدماً عليه بما له من تأمين عيني ولو لم يكن للموفي أي تأمين.
(ج) ـ إذا كان الموفي قد تملك شيئاً وأدى الدين لدائن خصص الشيء لضمان حقه.
(د) ـ إذا كان هناك نص خاص يقرر للموفي حق الحلول.
(مادة 395)
1ـ للدائن الذي استوفى حقه من غير المدين أن يتفق مع هذا الغير على أن يحل محله ، حتى لو لم يقبل المدين ذلك ، على أن يكون الاتفاق وارداً في محرر ثابت التاريخ لم يتأخر عن وقت الوفاء.
2ـ وللمدين أيضاً إذا اقترض مالاً سدد به الدين أن يحل المقرض محل الدائن الذي استوفى حقه ولو بغير رضاء هذا الدائن ، على أن يكون الاتفاق على الحلول وارداً في محرر ثابت التاريخ وأن يذكر في عقد القرض أن المال قد خصص للوفاء ، وأن يبين في المخالصة أن الوفاء كان من المال المقترض من الدائن الجديد ولا يجوز للدائن الأصلي أن يرفض إدراج ذلك البيان.
(مادة 396)
من حل قانوناً أو اتفاقاً محل الدائن ، كان له حقه بما لهذا الحق من خصائص وما يلحقه من توابع ، وما يكفله من تأمينات وما يرد عليه من دفوع ، ويكون هذا الحلول بالقدر الذي أداه من حل محل الدائن.
(مادة 397)
1ـ إذا وفى غير المدين الدائن جزءاً من حقه وحل محله فيه ، فلا يضار الدائن بهذا الحلول ويكون في استيفاء ما بقى له من الحق مقدماً على من وفاه ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.
2ـ وإذا حل شخص آخر محل الدائن فيما بقى له من الحق رجع من حل أخيراً وهو من تقدمه في الحلول كل بقدر ما هو مستحق له وتقاسما قسمة غرماء.
(مادة 398)
إذا وفى حاز العقار المرهون كل الدين ، وحل محل الدائنين فلا يكون له بمقتضى هذا الحلول أن يرجع على حائز لعقار آخر مرهون في ذات الدين إلا بقدر حصة هذا الحائز بحسب قيمة ما حاز من عقار.
(مادة 399)
1ـ يكون الوفاء للدائن.
2ـ ويعتبر ذا صفة في استيفاء الدين من يقدم للمدين مخالصة صادرة من الدائن.
(مادة 400)
إذا كان الوفاء لغير الدائن ، فلا تبرأ ذمة المدين إلا إذا أقر الدائن هذا الوفاء أو عادت عليه منفعة منه وبقدر هذه المنفعة أو تم الوفاء بحسن نية لشخص ظاهر بمظهر الدائن.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 401)
1ـ إذا رفض الدائن بغير مبرر مقبول الوفاء المعروض عليه عرضاً صحيحاً ، أو رفض القيام بالأعمال التي لا يتم الوفاء بدونها ، أو أعلن أنه يرفض الوفاء ، كان للمدين أن ينذره مسجلاً عليه هذا الرفض.
2ـ فإذا تم الإنذار تحمل الدائن تبعة هلاك الشيء أو تلفه وأصبح للمدين الحق في إيداع الشيء على نفقة الدائن والمطالبة بالتعويض إن كان له مقتض.
(مادة 402)
يقوم مقام الوفاء ، عرض الدين عرضاً حقيقياً ، إذا تلاه ، إيداع أو إجراء بديل عنه وفقاً لأحكام قانون المرافعات ، ثم قبله الدائن أو صدر حكم نهائي بصحته.
(مادة 403)
يعتبر وفاء للدين بالنسبة إلى المدين ، إذا قام مباشرة بإيداع الدين بتمامه ، أو اتخذ الإجراء البديل عن الإيداع وفقاً لأحكام قانون المرافعات وذلك في الأحوال الآتية:
( أ ) ـ إذا كان المدين يجهل شخصية الدائن أو موطنه.
(ب) ـ إذا كان الدائن عديم الأهلية أو ناقصها وليس له نائب يقبل عنه الوفاء.
(ج) ـ إذا كان الدين متنازعاً فيه بين عدة أشخاص.
( د) ـ إذا كانت هناك أسباب جدية أخرى تجعل من المتعذر اتخاذ إجراءات العرض الحقيقي للدين قبل إجراء الإيداع أو الإجراء البديل عنه.
(مادة 404)
1ـ إذا عرض المدين الدين عرضاً حقيقياً ، واتبع العرض بإيداع أو بإجراء بديل ، جاز له أن يرجع في هذا العرض ما دام الدائن لم يقبله ، أو ما دام لم يصدر حكم نهائي بصحته ، إذا رجع بقي الدين على حاله بما له من ضمانات.
2ـ إما إذا رجع المدين في العرض بعد أن قبله الدائن ، أو بعد حكم نهائياً بصحته وقبل الدائن منه هذا الرجوع ، فإنه لا يكون للدائن أن يتمسك بعد ذلك بما كان يكفل حقه من تأمينات وتبرأ ذمة الشركاء في الدين وذمة الضامنين.
(مادة 405)
يكون الوفاء بالشيء المستحق فليس للمدين أن يفي بغيره بدلاً عنه ، بدون رضاء الدائن.
(مادة 406)
1ـ لا يجوز للمدين أن يجبر الدائن على أن يقبل وفاء جزئياً لحقه ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك.
2ـ وإذا كان الدين متنازعاً في جزء منه وقبل الدائن أن يستوفي الجزء المعترف فليس للمدين أن يرفض الوفاء بهذا الجزء.
(مادة 407)
إذا كان المدين ملزماً بأن يوفي مع الدين مصروفات وتعويضات عن التأخير في الوفاء وكان ما أداه لا يفي بذلك جميعه ، خصم ما أدى من المصروفات ثم من التعويضات عن التأخير في الوفاء ثم من أصل الدين ما لم يوجد اتفاقاً على غير ذلك.
(مادة 408)
إذا تعددت الديون في ذمة المدين وكانت لدائن واحد ومن جنس واحد وكان ما أداه المدين لا يفي بهذه الديون جميعاً ، جاز للمدين عند الوفاء أن يعين الدين الذي يريد الوفاء به ، ما لم يوجد مانع قانوني أو اتفاقي يحول دون هذا التعيين.
(مادة 409)
إذا لم يعين الدين تم الوفاء به على الوجه المبين في المادة 408 ، كان الخصم من حساب الدين الذي حل ، فإذا تعددت الديون الحالة فمن حساب أشدها كلفة على المدين فإذا تساوت الديون في الكلفة فمن حساب الدين الذي يعينه الدائن.
(مادة 410)
1ـ يجب أن يتم الوفاء بمجرد ترتب الالتزام في ذمة المدين ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص يقضي بخلافه.
2ـ ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضي ، إذا لم يمنعه نص في القانون ، أن ينظر المدين إلى أجل مناسب أن يقسط الدين عليه ، إذا استدعت حالته ذلك ولم يلحق الدائن ضرر جسيم.
(مادة 411)
1ـ إذا كان الدين مؤجلاً ، فللمدين أن يوفيه قبل حلول أجله إذا كان هذا الأجل متمحضاً لمصلحته ، ولا يجوز للدائن أن يرفض الوفاء.
2ـ وإذا قضى المدين الدين قبل حلول الأجل ، ثم استحق المقبوض عاد الدين مؤجلاً كما كان.
(مادة 412)
1ـ يكون الوفاء في موطن المدين كما يجوز أن يكون في مكان عمله إذا كان الالتزام متعلقاً بهذا العمل.
2ـ ومع ذلك يكون الوفاء بتسليم شيء معين بالذات في المكان الذي كان فيه وقت نشوء الالتزام.
3ـ وكل ما سبق ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو القانون أو طبيعة الالتزام بغيره.
(مادة 413)
تكون نفقات الوفاء على المدين إلا إذا وجد اتفاق أو نص في القانون أو عرض يقضي بغير ذلك.
الفصل الثاني : انقضاء الالتزام بما يعادل الوفاء
(أولاً) الوفاء بمقابل :
(مادة 414)
إذا قبل الدائن في استيفاء حقه شيئاً آخر غير الشيء المستحق قام هذا مقام الوفاء.
(مادة 415)
يسري على الوفاء بمقابل من حيث أنه ينقل ملكية الشيء الذي أعطى في الدين أحكام البيع ، وعلى الأخص ما يتعلق منها بأهلية المتعاقدين وضمان الاستحقاق وضمان العيوب الخفية. ويسري عليه من حيث أنه يقضي الدين أحكام الوفاء وبالأخص ما تعلق منها بتعيين الخصم في الوفاء من الديون المتعددة ، وبانقضاء التأمينات.
(ثانياً) التجديد
(مادة 416)
1ـ يتجدد الالتزام باتفاق الطرفين على أن يستبدلا بالالتزام الأصلي التزاماً جديداً ، يختلف عنه في محله أو في مصدره.
2ـ يجوز تجديد الالتزام بتغيير المدين إذا اتفق الدائن مع أجنبي على أن يكون هذا الأجنبي مديناً مكان المدين الأصلي وعلى أن تبرأ ذمة المدين الأصلي دون حاجة لرضائه أو إذا حصل المدين الأصلي على رضاء الدائن بشخص أجنبي قبل أن يكون مديناً مكانه.
3ـ وكذلك يجوز تجديد الالتزام بتغيير الدائن إذا اتفق الدائن والمدين وأجنبي على أن يكون هذا الأجنبي هو الدائن الجديد.
(مادة 417)
إذا كان أ؛د الالتزامين الأصلي أو الجديد باطلاً فإن التجديد لا يقع.
(مادة 418)
التجديد لا يفترض بل يجب أن يتفق عليه صراحة أو يستخلص بوضوح من الظروف.
(مادة 419)
1ـ يترتب على التجديد انقضاء الالتزام الأصلي بتوابعه وإنشاء التزام جديد مكانه.
2ـ ولا تنتقل إلى الالتزام الجديد التأمينات التي كانت تضمن الالتزام الأصلي إلا بنص في القانون أو إذا تبين أن النية قد انصرفت إلى ذلك.
(مادة 420)
1ـ إذا كان الالتزام الأصلي مكفولاً بتأمينات عينية مقدمة من المدين ، فإن الاتفاق على نقلها إلى الالتزام الجديد يتم بمراعاة الأحكام الآتية.
( أ ) ـ إذا كان التجديد بتغيير الدين جاز الاتفاق بين الدائن والمدين على انتقال التأمينات.
(ب) ـ إذا كان التجديد بتغيير المدين جاز الاتفاق بين الدائن والمدين الجديد على استبقاء التأمينات دون حاجة إلى رضاء المدين الأصلي.
(ج) ـ إذا كان التجديد بتغيير الدائن جاز لأطراف التجديد الاتفاق على استبقاء التأمينات.
2ـ فإن كانت التأمينات العينية مقدمة من أجنبي فلا يتم انتقالها إلا برضاء من قدمها أيضاً.
3ـ وفي جميع الأحوال لا يكون الاتفاق على انتقال التأمينات العينية نافذاً في حق الغير إلا إذا تم في وقت الاتفاق على التجديد وكان في الحدود التي لا تضر بهذا الغير ، وذلك مع مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة بالتسجيل.
(مادة 421)
لا ينتقل إلى الالتزام الجديد الكفالة الشخصية أو التضامن إلا إذا رضى بذلك الكفلاء أو المدينون المتضامنون.
(ثالثاً) الإنابة في الوفاء :
(مادة 422)
1ـ تتم الإنابة إذا اتفق المدين وأجنبي على أن يقوم بوفاء الدين معه أو مكانه.
2ـ على أنه يلزم لبراءة ذمة المدين الأصلي موافقة الدائن.
3ـ ولا تقتضي الإنابة أن تكون هناك مديونية سابقة بين المدين والأجنبي.
(مادة 423)
1ـ إذا كان مقتضى الإنابة أن يحل التزام المناب مكان التزام المنيب اعتبر ذلك تجديداً للالتزام بتغيير المدين ويترتب عليه براءة ذمة المنيب قبل المناب لديه.
2ـ ولا يفترض التجديد في الإنابة ، فإذا لم يكن هناك اتفاق صريح على التجديد قام الالتزام الجديد إلى جانب الالتزام الأول.
(مادة 424)
يكون التزام المناب صحيحاً ، ولو كان التزامه قبل المنيب باطلاً أو خاضعاً لدفع من الدفوع ، ولا يكون للمناب إلا حق الرجوع على المنيب ، كل هذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغيره.
(رابعاً) المقاصة:
(مادة 425)
1ـ للمدين حق المقاصة بين ما هو مستحق عليه لدائنه ، وما هو مستحق له قبل هذا الدائن ولو اختلف سبب الدينين إذا كان موضوع كل منهما نقوداً أو مثليات متحدة في النوع والجودة ، وكان كل منهما خالياً من النزاع مستحق الأداء صالحاً للمطالبة به قضاء.
2ـ ولا يمنع المقاصة أن يكون ميعاد الوفاء قد تأجل بناء على نظرة منحها القاضي أو تبرع بها الدائن.
(مادة 426)
تجوز المقاصة ولو اختلف مكان الوفاء في الدينين ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب على من يتمسك بالمقاصة أن يعوض الطرف الآخر عما لحقه من ضرر لعدم تمكنه بسبب المقاصة من استيفاء حقه أو الوفاء بدينه في المكان الذي عين لذلك.
(مادة 427)
تقع المقاصة في الديون أياً كان مصدرها وذلك فيما عدا الأحوال الآتية:
( أ ) ـ إذا كان محل أحد الالتزامين رد شيء نزع دون حق من يد مالكه.
(ب) ـ إذا كان محل أ؛د الالتزامين رد شيء مودع أو معار.
(ج) ـ إذا كان أحد الدينين غير قابل للحجز.
(د) ـ إذا كان أحد الدينين مستحقاً للنفقة.
(مادة 428)
1ـ لا تقع المقاصة إلا إذا تمسك بها من له حق فيها ، ولا يجوز النزول عنها قبل ثبوت الحق فيها.
2ـ ويترتب على المقاصة انقضاء الدينين بقرد الأقل منهما منذ الوقت الذي يصبحان فيه صالحين للمقاصة.
3ـ وإذا تعددت ديون المدين فيكون تعيين التقاص فيها كالتعيين عند الوفاء بها.
(مادة 429)
إذا كان الدين لا تسمع به الدعوى لمرور الزمان وقت التمسك بالمقاصة فإن ذلك لا يمنع من وقوع المقاصة ما دامت المدرة اللازمة لعدم سماع الدعوى لم تكن قد تمت في الوقت الذي أصبحت فيه المقاصة ممكنة.
(مادة 430)
1ـ لا يجوز أن تقع المقاصة إضراراً بحقوق الغير.
2ـ فإذا أوقع الغير حجزاً تحت يد المدين ، ثم أصبح المدين دائناً لدائنه بدين صالح للتقاص فلا يجوز له أن يتمسك بالمقاصة إضراراً بالحاجز.
(مادة 431)
1ـ إذا حول الدائن حقه للغير وقبل المدين الحوالة دون تحفظ فلا يجوز لهذا المدين أن يتمسك قبل المحال له بالمقاصة التي كان له أن يتمسك بها قبل قبوله للحوالة ولا يكون له إلا الرجوع بحقه على المحيل.
2ـ أما إذا كان المدين لم يقبل الحوالة ولكن أعلن بها فلا تمنعه هذه الحوالة من أن يتمسك بالمقاصة إلا إذا كان الحق الذي يريد المقاصة به ثبت في ذمة المحيل بعد إعلان الحوالة.
(مادة 432)
إذا وفى المدين ديناً وكان له أن يطلب المقاصة فيه يحق له ، امتنع عليه التمسك بالتأمينات التي تكفل حقه ، إضراراً بالغير ، إلا إذا كان يجهل وجود هذا الحق.
(خامساً) اتحاد الذمة
(مادة 433)
إذا اجتمع في شخص واحد صفتا الدائن والمدين بالنسبة إلى التزام واحد ، انقضى هذا التزام بالقدر الذي اتحدت فيه الذمة.
(مادة 434)
إذا زال السبب الذي أدى إلى التحاد الذمة ، وكان لزواله أثر رجعي عاد الالتزام إلى الوجد هو وملحقاته بالنسبة إلى ذوي الشأن جميعاً ، ويعتبر اتحاد الذمة كأن لم يكن.
الفصل الثالث : انقضاء الالتزام دون وفاء
(أولاً) الإبراء :
(مادة 435)
1ـ ينقضي الالتزام إذا أبرأ الدائن مدينه ويتم الإبراء متى وصل إلى علم المدين ويرتد برده.
2ـ ويترتب على الرد إعادة الالتزام بما يلحقه من صفات ، وما يضمنه من تأمينات ، وما يرد عليه من دفوع.
(مادة 436)
تسري على الإبراء الأحكام الموضوعية للتبرع ، ولا يشترط فيه شكل خاص ، ولو وقع على التزام يشترط لقيامه توفر شكل فرضه القانون أو اتفق عليه المتعاقدان.
(ثانياً) استحالة التنفيذ :
(مادة 437)
ينقضي الالتزام إذا أثبت المدين أن الوفاء به أصبح مستحيلاً عليه لسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه.
(ثالثاً) مرور الزمان المانع من سماع الدعوى:
(مادة 438)
لا تسمع عند الإنكار الدعوى بحق من الحقوق الشخصية بمضي خمس عشرة سنة وذلك فيما عدا الأحوال التي يعين فيها القانون مدة أخرى والأحوال المنصوص عليها في الموال التالية:
(مادة 439)
1ـ لا تسمع عند الإنكار الدعوى بمضي خمس سنوات ، إذا كانت بحق دوري متجدد كأجرة المباني والأراضي الزراعية والمرتبات والأجور والإيرادات المرتبة والمعاشات ، وذلك ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بخلافه.
2ـ وإذا كان الحق ريعاً في ذمة حائز سيئ النية أو ريعاً واجباً على ناظر الوقت أداؤه للمستحق فلا تسمع الدعوى به عند الإنكار بمضي خمس عشرة سنة.
(مادة 440)
لا تسمع عند الإنكار الدعوى بمضي خمس سنوات إذا كانت بحق من حقوق الأطباء والصيادلة والمحامين والمهندسين والخبراء ومديري التفليسة والسماسرة والمعلمين وغيرهم ممن يزاولون المهن الحرة ، على أن تكون هذه الحقوق واجبة لهم مقابل ما أدوه من أعمال مهنهم ، أو ما أنفقوه من مصروفات
(مادة 441)
1ـ لا تسمع عند الإنكار دعوى المطالبة بالضرائب والرسوم المستحقة للدولة بمضي خمس سنوات ، ويبدأ سريان هذه المدة في الضرائب والرسوم السنوية من نهاية السنة التي تستحق فيها وفي الرسوم المستحقة عن الأوراق القضائية من تاريخ انتهاء المرافعة في الدعوى التي حررت في شأنها هذه الوراق أو من تاريخ تحريرها إذا لم تحصل مرافعة.
2ـ وكذلك يكون الحكم إذا كانت الدعوى بالمطالبة برد الضرائب والرسوم التي دفعت بغير حق ، ويبدأ سريان المدة في هذه الحالة من يوم إخطار الممول بالتسوية النهائية لتلك الضرائب والرسوم.
3ـ ولا تخل الأحكام السابقة بما تقضي به القوانين الخاصة.
(مادة 442)
1ـ لا تسمع عند الإنكار الدعوى بانقضاء سنة واحدة إذا كانت بحق من الحقوق الآتية:
(أ) ـ حقوق التجار والصناع عن أشياء وردوها لأشخاص لا يتجرون فيها ، وحقوق أصحاب الفنادق والمطاعم عن أجر الإقامة وثمن الطعام وكل ما صرفوه لحساب عملائهم. 
(ب) ـ حقوق خدم المنازل ومن في حكمهم.
2ـ ويجب على من يتمسك بعدم سماع الدعوى في الفقرة السابقة أن يحلف اليمين بأنه أدى الدين فعلاً ، فإن كان وارياً للمدين أو نائباً قانونياً عنه أو عن ورثته حلف اليمين بأنه لا يعلم بوجود الدين أو بأنه يعلم بوفائه وتوجه المحكمة هذه اليمين من تلقاء نفسها.
(مادة 443)
1ـ يبدأ سريان المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى في الحقوق المنصوص عليها في المادتين 440 و 442 من الوقت الذي يتم فيه الدائنون تقدماتهم ولو استمروا في أداء تقدمات أخرى.
2ـ وإذا حرر سند بحق من هذه الحقوق فلا يمتنع سماع الدعوى به إلا بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة.
(مادة 444)
تحسب المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى بالأيام لا بالساعات ، ويغفل اليوم الأول ، وتكمل المدة بانقضاء آخر يوم منها.
(مادة 445)
1ـ لا يبدأ سريان المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى إلا من اليوم الذي يصبح فيه الدين مستحق الأداء ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.
2ـ وإذا كان تحديد ميعاد الوفاء متوقفاً على إرادة الدائن بدأ سريان المدة من وقت نشوء الالتزام.
(مادة 446)
1ـ لا تسري المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى كلما وجد مانع يتعذر معه على الدائن أن يطالب بحقه ولو كان المانع أدبياً ، كما أنها لا تسري كذلك فيما بين الأصيل والنائب.
2ـ ويعتبر مانعاً يتعذر معه المطالبة بالحق ، عدم توفر الأهلية في الدائن أو غيبته أو الحكم عليه بعقوبة جناية إذا لم يكن له نائب يمثله قانوناً.
(مادة 447)
إذا وجد سبب يوقف سريان المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى بالنسبة إلى بعض ورثة الدائن ، فإن المدة لا توقف بالنسبة إلى بقية الورثة.
(مادة 448)
تنقطع المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى بالمطالبة القضائية ولو رفعت الدعوى إلى محكمة غير مختصة ن كما تنقطع المدة أيضاً بإعلان السند التنفيذي وبالحجز وبالطلب الذي يتقدم به الدائن لقبول حقه في تفليس أو في توزيع وبأي عمل يقوم به الدائن للتمسك بحقه أثناء السير في إحدى الدعاوى.
(مادة 449)
1ـ تنقطع المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعاوى إذا أقر المدين بحق الدائن إقراراً صريحاً أو ضمنياً.
2ـ ويعتبر إقراراً ضمنياً ترك المدين مالاً له تحت يد الدائن إذا كان المال مرهوناً رهناً حيازياً تأميناً لوفاء الدين ، أو كان الدائن قد حبسه بناء على حقه في الامتناع عن رده إلى حين الوفاء بالدين المرتبط به عملاً بالمادة 318.
(مادة 450)
1ـ إذا انقطعت المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى ، بدأت مدة جديدة من وقت انتهاء الأثر المترتب على سبب الانقطاع ، وتكون المدة الجديدة مماثلة للمدة الأولى.
2ـ ومع ذلك فغن المدة الجديدة تكون خمس عشرة سنة في الأحوال الآتية:
( أ ) ـ إذا حكم بالحق وحاز الحكم قوة الأمر المقضي ، وذلك فيما عدا ما يتضمنه الحكم من التزامات دورية متجددة وتكون مستحقة الأداء بعد صدوره.
(ب) ـ إذا كان الحق مما لا تسمع به الدعوى بمرور خمس سنوات وفقاً للمادة 442 وانقطعت المدة بإقرار المدين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 451)
يترتب على عدم سماع الدعوى بالحق عدم سماعها أيضاً بالملحقات ولو لم تكتمل المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى بهذه الملحقات.
(مادة 452)
1ـ لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي بعدم سماع الدعوى بمرور الزمان من تلقاء نفسها ، وإنما يجب أن يكون ذلك بناء على طلب المدين أو دائنيه أو أي شخص له مصلحة فيه ولو لم يتمسك به المدين.
2ـ ويجوز التمسك بهذا الدفع في أية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى ولو لأول مرة أمام المحكمة الاستئنافية.
(مادة 453)
1ـ لا يجوز التنازل عن الدفع بعدم سماع الدعوى لمرور الزمان قبل ثبوت الحق فيه ، كما لا يجوز الاتفاق على عدم سماع الدعوى بمدة تختلف عن المدة المعينة في القانون.
2ـ وإنما يجوز لمن يلمك التصرف في حقوقه أن ينزل ولو ضمناً عن الدفع بعد ثبوت الحق فيه ، وعلى أن هذا النزول لا ينفذ في حق الدائنين إذا صدر إضراراً بهم.



الباب الأول : العقود التي تقع على الملكية 

الفصل الأول : البيع
الفرع الأول ـ البيع بوجه عام
(مادة 454)
البيع عقد على تمليك شيء أو نقل حق مالي آخر لقاء عوض نقدي.
(مادة 455)
يشمل البيع كل ما كان من ملحقات المبيع وتوابعه ، وذلك وفقاً لطبيعة المعاملة وعرف الجهة وقصد المتعاقدين.
(أولاً) أركان البيع:
(مادة 456)
1ـ يجب أن يكون المبيع معلوماً للمشتري علماً كافياً ، وإلا كان له الحق في طلب إبطال البيع.
2ـ ويعتبر علماً كافياً بالمبيع ، اشتمال العقد على بيان أوصافه الأساسية ، بياناً يمكن من تعرفه.
3ـ وإذا ذكر في العقد أن المشتري عالم بالمبيع ، لا يكون له طلب إبطال البيع بدعوى عدم علمه به ، إلا إذا أثبت تدليس البائع.
4ـ وإذا تسلم المشتري المبيع ولم يعترض عليه خلال فترة معقولة اعتبر ذلك قبولاً له.
(مادة 457)
1ـ إذا كان البيع بالعينة ، انعقد البيع على مبيع مطابق لها.
2ـ فإذا تلفت العينة أو هلكت في يد أحد المتعاقدين ، كان عليه إثبات المطابقة أو المغايرة ، ولو كان التلف أو الهلاك بغير خطئه.
(مادة 458)
يجوز اشتراط التجربة أو المذاق ، في مدة معلومة ، لقبول البيع أو رفضه. فإن سكت المتبايعان عن تحديد المدة في العقد ، حملت على المدة المعتادة. فإذا انقضت المدة ولم يعلن المشتري رفضه ، مع تمكنه من تجربة المبيع أو مذاقه ، اعتبر سكوته قبولاً.
(مادة 459)
يجوز أن يقتصر ، في تحديد الثمن ، على بيان أسس صالحة لتقديره ، كما يجوز أن يفوض تحديده إلى طرف ثالث ، فإذا لم يحدده لأي سبب ، كان الثمن هو ثمن المثل.
(مادة 460)
1ـ لا يترتب على عدم ذكر الثمن بطلان البيع ، إذا تبين من الاتفاق أو الظروف قصد المتعاقدين التعامل بالسعر المتداول بينهما ، أو بسعر السوق.
2ـ ويكون سعر السوق في زمان البيع ومكانه هو المعتبر ، فإذا لم يكن في مكان البيع سوق ، اعتبر المكان الذي يقضي العرف بأن تكون أسعاره سارية. وذلك كله ما لم يتفق على غيره.
(مادة 461)
إذا قدر الثمن على أساس الوزن ، يكون الوزن الصافي هو المعتبر ، إلا إذا اتفق الطرفان أو جرى العرف على غير ذلك.
(مادة 462)
1ـ يجوز البيع تولية أو إشراكاً أو مرابحة أو وضعية ، إذا كان الثمن الذي اشترى به البائع معلوماً وقت العقد ، وكان مقدار الربح في المرابحة ومقدار الخسارة في الوضعية محدداً.
2ـ فإذا ثبت أن الثمن الذي اشترى به البائع أقل مما ذكره ، كان للمشتري أن يتمسك بالثمن الحقيقي.
3ـ ويعتبر تدليساً كتمان البائع ملابسات أحاطت بشرائه ، إذا كان من شأنها أن تؤثر في رضاء المشتري.
(ثانياً) آثار البيع:
(مادة 463)
يترتب على البيع نقل ملكية المبيع ، إذا كان معيناً بالذات ومملوكاً للبائع ، فإن لم يعين المبيع إلا بنوعه ، لا تنتقل ملكيته إلا بالإفراز. وكل ذلك ما لم يقض القانون أو الاتفاق بغيره ، ودون إخلال بقواعد التسجيل.
(مادة 464)
1ـ إذا كان الثمن مؤجلاً أو مقسطاً ، جاز الاتفاق على ألا تنتقل الملكية إلى المشتري إلا بعد الوفاء بالثمن كله أو بعضه ولو تم تسليم المبيع.
2ـ فإذا تم الوفاء بالثمن ، اعتبرت ملكية المشتري مستندة إلى وقت البيع ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.
(مادة 465)
يكون للمشتري ثمر المبيع وماؤه وعليه تكاليفه من وقت البيع. ومع ذلك إذا لم يكن البائع قد استوفى الثمن بتمامه ، لا يكون للمشتري من الثمار إلا بقدر ما أداه من الثمن. وذلك كله ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بخلافه.
1ـ التزامات البائع:
(مادة 466)
إذا لم يكن من مقتضى البيع أن ينقل الملكية فور إبرامه ، وجب على البائع أن يقوم بكل ما هو ضروري من جانبه لانتقالها ، وأن يمتنع عن أي عمل من شأنه أن يجعل هذا الانتقال مستحيلاً أو عسيراً.
(مادة 467)
يلتزم البائع بتسليم المبيع للمشتري بالحالة التي كان عليها وقت البيع وبأن يسلمه الوثائق والمستندات المتعلقة به.
(مادة 468)
يلتزم البائع أن يزود المشتري بكافلة البيانات الضرورية عن المبيع.
(مادة 469)
إذا حدد في العقد مقدار المبيع ، كان البائع ضامناً نقص هذا القدر بحسب ما يقضي به العرف ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك ، على أنه لا يجوز للمشتري أن يطلب فسخ العقد لنقص في المبيع إلا إذا أثبت أن هذا النقص من الجسامة بحيث أنه لو كان يعلمه لما أتم العقد.
(مادة 470)
1ـ إذا تبين أن قدر المبيع يزيد على ما حدد في العقد ، وكان الثمن مقدراً بالوحدة ، فإن كان المبيع قابلاً للتبعيض كانت الزيادة للبائع ما لم ير المشتري أخذها بما يقابلها من الثمن. وإن كان المبيع غير قابل للتبعيض ، وجب على المشتري أن يدفع ثمن الزيادة ، ما لم تكن جسيمة فيجوز له أن يطلب فسخ العقد.
2ـ فإذا كان الثمن مقدراً جملة واحدة ، تكون الزيادة للمشتري ما لم تكن من الجسامة بحيث لو كان يعلمها البائع لما أتم العقد. وفي هذه الحالة ، يكون المشتري بالخيار بين زيادة الثمن بما يتناسب مع الزيادة في المبيع ، وبين فسخ البيع.
3ـ وكل ذلك ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغيره.
(مادة 471)
تسقط الدعوى بفسخ العقد أو إنقاص الثمن أو تكملته أورد الزيادة بسبب العجز أو الزيادة في المبيع ، إذا انقضت سنة واحدة من وقت التسليم.
(مادة 472)
1ـ يحصل التسليم بالتخلية بين المبيع والمشتري على وجده يتمكن به المشتري من حيازته والانتفاع به دون حائل ، ولو لم يقبضه بالفعل ما دام البائع قد أعمله بذلك.
2ـ ويكون التسليم في كل شيء على النحو الذي يتفق مع طبيعته.
(مادة 473)
يجوز أن يتم التسليم بمجرد تراضي المتعاقدين إذا كان المبيع في حوزة المشتري عند البيع أو اتفق على أن يستبقيه البائع في حوزته بعد البيع لسبب آخر غير الملك.
(مادة 474)
إذا لم يحدد العقد وقتاً لتسليم المبيع ، التزم البائع بتسليمه فور انعقاد العقد. وإذا اتفق على أن يتم التسليم في الوقت الذي يحدده المشتري التزم البائع بإجرائه فيه. وذلك كله مع مراعاة المواعيد التي تستلزمها طبيعة المبيع أو يقضي بها العرف.
(مادة 475)
1ـ يتم تسليم المبيع في مكان وجوده وقت العقد ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.
2ـ فإذا كان المبيع منقولاً ولم يعين مكان وجوده ، وجب تسليمه في موطن البائع.
(مادة 476)
إذا التزم البائع بإرسال المبيع إلى مكان معين ، فلا يتم التسليم إلا بوصوله فيه ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.
(مادة 477)
نفقات التسليم تكون على البائع ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو العرف بغير ذلك.
(مادة 478)
إذا هلك المبيع قبل تسليمه لسبب أجنبي لا يد لأحد المتعاقدين فيه. انفسخ البيع واسترد المشتري ما أداه من الثمن وذلك ما لم يكن الهلاك بعد إعذار المشتري لتسلم المبيع.
(مادة 479)
إذا هلك المبيع في جزء منه أو لحقه التلف قبل التسليم لسبب أجنبي لا يد لأحد المتعاقدين فيه ، كان للمشتري الحق في إنقاص الثمن بقدر ما نقص من قيمة المبيع. فإذا كان الهلاك أو التلف جسيما بحيث لو كان موجوداً عند البيع لما أبرمه ، كان له فسخ البيع وذلك كله إذا كان الهلاك أو التلف حاصلاً قبل إعذار المشتري لتسلم المبيع.
(مادة 480)
1ـ إذا هلك المبيع أو تلف بفعل المشتري بقي ملتزماً بالثمن كاملاً.
2ـ فإذا كان الهلاك أو التلف لسبب يرجع إلى البائع ، كان المشتري بالخيار بين فسخ البيع أو إنقاص الثمن بقدر نقص القيمة وذلك دون إخلالا بحقه في التعويض إن كان له مقتض.
(مادة 481)
يلتزم البائع بعدم التعرض للمشتري في المبيع كله أو بعضه ولو اتفق على غير ذلك.
(مادة 482)
يضمن البائع التعرض للمشتري في المبيع كله أو بعضه من أي شخص يدعي حقاً على المبيع وقت البيع يحتج به على المشتري ، كما يكون ملزماً بالضمان ولو ادعى المعرض حقاً نشأ بعد البيع إذا كان هذا الحق قد آل إليه من البائع أو كان نتيجة لفعله.
(مادة 483)
1ـ إذا رفعت على المشتري دعوى باستحقاق المبيع كلياً أو جزئياً ، وجب عليه المبادرة بعد إدخال البائع فيها.
2ـ فإذا لم يقم بإدخاله وصدر لصالح الغير حكم نهائي ، سقط الضمان عن البائع إذا أثبت أن إدخاله في دعوى الاستحقاق كان من شأنه أو يؤدي إلى رفضها.
(مادة 484)
1ـ إذا استحق المبيع كله ، كان للمشتري أن يسترد الثمن من البائع ويرجع عليه بكل ما لحقه من خسارة وما فاته من كسب بسبب استحقاق المبيع.
2ـ ومع ذلك يقتصر حق المشتري على استرداد الثمن ، إذا أثبت البائع أنه لم يكن يعلم عند البيع بسبب الاستحقاق.
(مادة 485)
1ـ إذا استحق بعض المبيع أو ثبت عليه حق للغير ، وكانت خسارة المشتري من ذلك قد بلغت قدراً لو عمله لما أتم العقد ، كان له أن يرد المبيع وما أفاده منه ، على أن يعوض في حدود ما تقضي به المادة السابقة.
2ـ فإذا اختار المشتري استبقاء المبيع ، أو كانت الخسارة التي لحقته لم تبلغ القدر المبين في الفقرة الأولى ، لم يكن له إلا أن يطالب بالتعويض عما أصابه من ضرر بسبب الاستحقاق وفقاً لما تقضي به المادة السابقة.
(مادة 486)
لا يضمن البائع حقاً ينقص من انتفاع المشتري بالمبيع إذا كان قد أبان عنه للمشتري وقت التعاقد ، أو كان هذا الحق إرتفاقاً ظاهراً أو ناشئاً عند قيد قانوني على الملكية.
(مادة 487)
1ـ يجوز للمتعاقدين الاتفاق على زيادة ضمان الاستحقاق أو إنقاصه أو إسقاطه.
2ـ ومع ذلك يقع باطلاً كل شرط بإنقاص الضمان أو إسقاطه ، إذا كان البائع قد تعمد إخفاء سبب الاستحقاق أو كان الاستحقاق ناشئاً عن فعله.
(مادة 488)
إذا كان شرط عدم الضمان صحيحاً ، فإن البائع يكون مع ذلك مسئولاً عن رد الثمن ، إلا إذا أثبت أن المشتري كان يعلم وقت البيع سبب الاستحقاق ، أو أنه اشترى ساقط الخيار.
(مادة 489)
يكون البائع ملزماً بالضمان وفقاً لأحكام المادة 485 ، إذا كان بالمبيع وقت البيع عيب ينقص من قيمته أو من نفعه بحسب الغاية المقصودة منه مستفادة مما هو مبين في العقد أو مما هو ظاهر من طبيعة المبيع أو الغرض الذي أعد له.
(مادة 490)
لا يضمن البائع عيباً جرى العرف على التسامح فيه.
(مادة 491)
لا يضمن البائع عيباً كان المشتري يعرفه وقت البيع ، أو كان يستطيع أن يتبينه بنفسه لو أنه فحص المبيع بما ينبغي من العناية ، إلا إذا أثبت المشتري أن البائع قد أكد له خلو المبيع من هذا العيب أو أنه قد تعمد إخفاءه غشاً منه.
(492)
1ـ إذا تسلم المشتري المبيع وجب عليه التحقق من حالته بمجرد تمكنه من ذلك وفقاً للمألوف في التعامل ، فإذا كشف عيباً يضمنه البائع وجب عليه أن يبادر بإخطاره به ، فإن لم يفعل سقط حقه في الضمان.
2ـ أما إذا كان العيب مما لا يمكن الكشف عنه بالفحص المعتاد ثم كشفه المشتري بعد ذلك ، فإن يجب عليه أن يخطر به البائع بمجرد كشفه وإلا سقط حقه في الضمان.
(مادة 493)
تبقى دعوى الضمان ولو هلك المبيع بأي سبب كان.
(مادة 494)
إذا علم المشتري بوجود العيب ثم تصرف في المبيع تصرف الملاك فلا رجوع له بالضمان.
(مادة 495)
يجوز للمتعاقدين باتفاق خاص أن يزيدا في ضمان العيب أو أن ينقصا منه أو أن يسقطا هذا الضمان ، على أن كل شرط يسقط الضمان أو ينقصه يقع باطلاً إذا كان البائع قد تعمد إخفاء العيب في المبيع غشاً منه.
(مادة 496)
1ـ تسقط دعوى ضمان العيب إذا انقضت سنة من وقت تسليم المبيع ، ولو لم يكشف المشتري العيب إلا بعد ذلك ، ما لم يقبل البائع أن يلتزم بالضمان لمدة أطول.
2ـ وليس للبائع أن يتمسك بالسقوط ، إذا ثبت أنه تعمد إخفاء العيب غشاً منه.
(مادة 497)
لا ضمان للعيب في البيوع القضائية ولا في البيوع الإدارية إذا تمت بطريق المزايدة العلنية.
(مادة 498)
إذا لم تتوافر في المبيع وقت التسليم الصفات التي كفل البائع للمشتري وجودها فيه ، كان للمشتري أن يطلب فسخ البيع مع التعويض ، أو أن يستبقي المبيع مع طلب التعويض عما لحقه من ضرر بسبب عدم توافر هذه الصفات.
(مادة 499)
1ـ إذا ضمن البائع صلاحية المبيع للعمل مدة معلومة ، ظهر خلل في المبيع خلالها ، فعلى المشتري أن يخطر البائع بهذا الخلل في مدة شهر من ظهروه.
2ـ فإذا لم يقم البائع بإصلاح الخلل ، كان للمشتري أن يطلب الفسخ مع التعويض أن يستبقي المبيع ويطلب التعويض عما لحقه من ضرر بسبب الخلل. وفي الحالين يجب رفع الدعوى في مدة ستة شهور من تاريخ إخطار البائع بوجود الخلل. كل هذا ما لم يتفق على خلافه.
2ـ التزامات المشتري :
(مادة 500)
1ـ يكون الثمن مستحق الأداء فور تمام البيع ، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك.
2ـ فإذا تعرض أحد للمشتري مستنداً إلى حق سابق على البيع أو آيل من البائع أو نتيجة لفعله ، أو إذا خيف لأسباب جدية أن يستحق المبيع ، جاز للمشتري ما لم يمنعه شرط في العقد أن يحبس الثمن حتى ينتهي التعرض أو يزول خطر الاستحقاق. ولكن يجوز للبائع في هذه الحالة أن يطالب باستيفاء الثمن على أن يقدم كفيلاً.
3ـ ويسري حكم الفقرة السابقة إذا ظهر عيب في المبيع.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مادة** 501)
1**ـ يكون الثمن مستحق الأداء في المكان الذي يتم فيه تسليم المبيع. فإذا لم**يكن الثمن مستحقاً وقت تسليم المبيع ، وجب أداؤه في موطن المشتري**.
2**ـ وذلك كله**ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك**.
(**مادة 502**)
**إذا لم يؤد المشتري الثمن**عند استحقاقه ، أو أخل بالالتزامات الأخرى التي يرتبها عقد البيع ، يكون البائع**بالخيار بين طلب إلزام المشتري بالتنفيذ أو طلب فسخ البيع**.
(**مادة 503**)
**إذا**كان الثمن كله أو بعضه مستحق الأداء في الحال ، فللبائع أن يحبس المبيع حتى يستوفي**ما هو مستحق له ولو قدم المشتري رهناً أو كفالة ، هذا ما لم يمنح البائع المشتري**أجلاً بعد البيع**.
(**مادة 504**)
**إذا هلك المبيع في يد البائع وهو حابس له ، كان**الهلاك على المشتري ، ما لم يكن المبيع قد هلك بفعل البائع**.
(**مادة 505**)
**في**بيع المنقولات إذا اتفق على ميعاد لأداء الثمن كله أو أكثره ولتسلم المبيع ، كان**للبائع الحق في اعتبار البيع مفسوخاً دون حاجة إلى أعذار إذا لم يؤد المشتري**المستحق من الثمن عند حلول الميعاد ، وذلك ما لم يوجد اتفاق على خلاف ذلك ، أو كان**الباقي من الثمن المستحق يسيراً**.
(**مادة 506**)
**إذا لم يعين الاتفاق أو العرف**مكاناً أو زماناً لتسلم المبيع ، وجب على المشتري أن يتسلمه في المكان الذي يوجد في**المبيع وقت البيع وأن ينقله من هذا المكان دون إبطاء إلا بقدر ما يقتضيه النقل من**زمن**.
(**مادة 507**)
**يتحمل المشتري نفقات عقد البيع ورسوم التسجيل ونفقات الوفاء**بالثمن ونفقات تسلم المبيع وغير ذلك من مصروفات ، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرض يقضي**بغير ذلك**.
**الفرع الثاني ـ بعض أنواع البيوع**
(**أولا) بيع الوفاء** :
(**مادة** 508)
**إذا احتفظ البائع عند البيع بحق استرداد المبيع في مقابل رد الثمن**والمصروفات ، اعتبر العقد قرضاً مضموناً برهن حيازي**.
(**ثانيا) بيع ملك الغير** :
(**مادة 509**)
**إذا باع شخص مالاً لغير فإن الملكية لا تنتقل إلى المشتري إلا**إذا آلت إلى البائع أو أقر المالك البيع**.
(**ثالثاً) بيع الحقوق المتنازع**فيها**:
(**مادة 510**)
1**ـ إذا بيع حق متنازع فيه ، كان لمن ينازع البائع أن يسترده**من مشتريه إذا رد له ما دفعه من ثمن وما تكبده من مصروفات**.
2**ـ ويعتبر الحق**متنازعاً فيه إذا كان موضوعه قد رفعت به دعوى أو قام في شأنه نزاع جدي**.
(**مادة** 511)
**يسقط حق الاسترداد بمضي ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ علم المسترد**بالبيع**.
(**مادة 512**)
**استثناء من حكم المادة 510 ، لا يجوز الاسترداد في**الأحوال الآتية**:
(* *أ ) ـ إذا كان الحق يدخل ضمن مجموعة أموال بيعت بثمن**واحد**.
(**ب) ـ إذا كان الحق شائعاً وباع أحد الشركاء نصيبه فيه لشريك آخر**.
(**ج**)* *ـ إذا كان الحق قد تصرف فيه صاحبه وفاء لدين مستحق في ذمته لدائن**.
(**د) ـ إذا كان**الحق مضموناً برهن يثقف عقاراً وبيع الحق لحائز هذا العقار**.
(**مادة 513**)
**لا**يجوز للقضاة ولا لأعضاء النيابة ولا للمحامين ولا لكتبة المحاكم ولا لمأموري**التنفيذ أن يشتروا ، ولو باسم مستعار ، حقاً متنازعاً فيه ، وإلا كان العقد**باطلاً**.
(**مادة 514**)
1**ـ لا يجوز للسماسرة ولا للخبراء أن يشتروا ـ ولو باسم**مستعار ـ الموال المعهود إليهم في بيعها أو في تقدير قيمتها أو مباشرة الخبرة في**شأنها**.
2**ـ ويصح العقد في هذه الأحوال إذا أقره من تم البيع لحسابه**.
(**مادة** 518)
**يرد المشتري للبائع ما يكون قد وفاه من ديون التركة ، ما لم يوجد اتفاق**يقضي بغيره. ولا يخل بيع الوارث لحصته بما عساه أن يكون له من حقوق على**التركة**.
(**خامساً) البيع في مرض الموت**:
(**مادة 519**)
1**ـ يسري على بيع المريض**مرض الموت أحكام المادة (924**).
2**ـ ومع ذلك لا تسري هذه الأحكام إضراراً بالغير**حسن النية ، إذا كان هذا الغير قد كسب بعوض حقاً عينياً على المبيع**.
**الفصل**الثاني : المقايضة**
(**مادة 520**)
**المقايضة مبادلة مال بمال لا يكون أيهما**نقداً**.
(**مادة 521**)
**إذا تفاوتت قيمة البدلين في تقدير المتقايضين ، جاز أن**يكون فرق القيمة معدلاً من النقود**.
(**مادة 522**)
**تسري على المقايضة أحكام البيع**بالقدر الذي تسمح به طبيعة المقايضة ، ويعتبر كل من المتقايضين بائعاً لما قايض به**ومشترياً لما قايض عليه**.*

*
(**مادة 523**)
**مصروفات عقد المقايضة ورسوم التسجيل وغير**ذلك من النفقات ، يتحملها المتقايضان مناصفة ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك**.*
*الفصل الثالث : الهبة
(مادة 524)
الهبة عقد على تمليك مال في الحال بغير عوض.
(أولاً) أركان الهبة:
(مادة 525)
1ـ لا تنعقد الهبة إلا إذا اقترنت بقبض الموهوب أو وثقت في محرر رسمي.
2ـ ويعتبر القبض قد تم ولو بقي الشيء في بد الوهاب إذا كان ولياً أو وصياً أو قيماً أو قائماً على تربية الموهوب له.
(مادة 526)
لا تنعقد الهبة على مال مستقبل.
(مادة 527)
هبة مال الغير باطلة.
(مادة 528)
هبة المشاع جائزة ولو كان الموهوب قابلاً للقسمة.
(مادة 529)
تسري على الهبة في مرض الموت أحكام الوصية.
(ثانياً) آثار الواهب:
1ـ التزامات الواهب:
(مادة 530)
1ـ يلتزم الوهاب بتسليم المال الموهوب ، إذا لم يكن الموهوب له قد قبضه ، وتسري في ذلك الأحكام المتعلقة بتسليم المبيع.
2ـ فإذا هلك المال الموهوب قبل تسليمه أو حصل فيه تغير أو نقص ، لا يكون الوهاب مسئولاً إلا عن فعله العمد أو خطئه الجسيم.
(مادة 531)
لا يضمن الوهاب إلا التعرض الناشئ عن فعله ، كما لا يضمن استحقاق الموهوب إلا إذا تعمد إخفاء سبب الاستحقاق أو كانت الهبة مقترنة بتكليف وذلك ما لم يتفق على غيره أو يقض القانون بخلافه.
(مادة 532)
1ـ إذا استحق الموهوب وكان الوها بقد تعمد إخفاء سبب الاستحقاق يقدر القاضي للموهوب له تعويضاً عادلاً.
2ـ فإن كانت الهبة مقترنة بتكليف فلا يلتزم الواهب بضمان الاستحقاق إلا في حدود ما أداه الموهوب له من التكيف ، ويحل الموهوب له محل الواهب فما يكون له من حقوق ودعاوى.
(مادة 533)
لا يضمن الواهب براءة الموهوب من العيب ، إلا إذا اتفق على غير ذلك ، أو كان الوهاب قد تعمد إخفاء العيب ، وعندئذ لا يكون ملزماتً إلا بتعويض الموهوب له عما يسببه العيب من ضرر.
2ـ التزامات الموهوب له:
(مادة 534)
يلتزم الموهوب له بالقيام بما يفرضه عليه العقد من تكليف ، سواء كان هذا التكليف مشروطاً لمصلحة الوهاب أو لمصلحة الغير.
(مادة 535)
إذا تبين أن الموهوب وقت الهبة ، كان أقل من قيمة التكليف المقترن بها وكان الموهوب له على غير علم بذلك ، فإنه لا يكون ملزماً بأن يقوم بالتكليف إلا في حدود قيمة الموهوب.
(مادة 536)
إذا كانت الهبة مقترنة بتكليف الموهوب له الوفاء بديون الواهب ، فإن لا يكون ملزماً إلا بوفاء الديون التي كانت موجودة وقت الهبة ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.
(ثالثاً) الرجوع في الهبة:
(مادة 537)
1ـ لا يجوز للواهب الرجوع في هبته ، إلا الأبوين فيما وهباه لولدهما.
2ـ ومع ذلك يجوز في غير هذه الحالة ، الرجوع في الهبة بترخيص من القضاء ، إذا استند الواهب في ذلك إلى عذر مقبول.
(مادة 538)
يعتبر على وجه الخصوص عذراً مقبولاً للرجوع في الهبة:
( أ ) ـ أن يخل الموهوب له بما يجب عليه نحو الواهب ، إخلالاً يعتبر جحوداً كبيراً من جانبه.
(ب) ـ أن يصبح الواهب عاجزاً عن أن يوفر لنفسه أسباب المعيشة بما يتفق مع مكانته الاجتماعية ، أو أن يصبح غير قادر على الوفاء بما يفرضه عليه القانون من النفقة على الغير.
(ج) ـ أن يرزق الواهب عد الهبة ولداً يظل حياً إلى وقت الرجوع.
(مادة 539)
يمتنع الرجوع في الهبة:
( أ ) ـ إذا كانت الهبة من الأم ، وكان ولدها يتيماً وقت الرجوع.
(ب) ـ إذا كانت الهبة من أحد الزوجين للآخر ما دامت الزوجية قائمة.
(ج) ـ إذا مات الوهاب أو الموهوب له.
(د) ـ إذا تصرف الموهوب له في الموهوب تصرفاً يخرجه عن ملكه ، فإذا اقتصر التصرف على بعض الموهوب ، جاز للواهب أن يرجع في الباقي.
(هـ) ـ إذا حصل تغير في ذات الموهوب أو حصلت فيه زيادة متصلة موجبة لزيادة قيمته.
(و) ـ إذا تعامل الغير مع الموهوب له مع اعتبار قيام الهبة.
(ز) ـ إذا مرض الواهب أو الموهوب له مرضاً ، يخشى معه الموت ، فإذا زال المرض عاد حق الرجوع.
(ح) ـ إذا مرض الواهب أو الموهوب له ، يخشى معه الموت ، فإذا زال المرض عاد حق الرجوع.
(ي) ـ إذا اقترنت الهبة بتكليف
(ط) ـ إذا كانت الهبة لغرض خيري.
(مادة 540)
يجوز لأي من ورثة الواهب فسخ الهبة إذا قتل الموهوب له الواهب عمداً وبدون حق أو اشترك في قتله.
(مادة 541)
يترتب على الرجوع إعادة الموهوب إلى ملك الواهب من حين تمامه ، وذلك دون إخلال بالقواعد المتعلقة بالتسجيل.
(مادة 542)
نفقات الهبة على الموهوب له ، ونفقات الرجوع على الواهب ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.
الفصل الرابع : القرض
(مادة 543)
القرض عقد يلتزم به المقرض أن يؤدي إلى المقترض مبلغً من النقود أو أي شئ مثلي آخر على أن يرد إليه مثله نوعاً وصفة وقدراً.
(مادة 544)
1ـ يجب على المقرض أن يسلم الشيء موضوع القرض إلى المقترض وقت تمام العقد ، ما لم يتم الاتفاق على تسليمه في وقت آخر.
2ـ فإذا هلك الشيء قبل تسليمه كان هلاكه على المقرض.
(مادة 545)
إذا استحق الشيء المقترض سرت في ذلك أحكام الإعارة.
(مادة 546)
1ـ إذا ظهر في الشيء عيب واختار المقرض استبقاءه ، فلا يلزمه أن يرد إلا قيمة الشيء معيباً.
2ـ فإذا كان المقرض قد تعمد إخفاء العيب فإنه يكون مسئولاً عما يسببه العيب من ضرر.
(مادة 547)
1ـ يكون الإقراض بغير فائدة ويقع باطلاً كل شرط يقضي بخلاف ذلك دون مساس بعقد القرض ذاته.
2ـ ويعتبر في حكم الفائدة كل منفعة يشترطها المقرض.
(مادة 548)
1ـ على المقترض أن يرد المثل عند حلول الأجل المتفق عليه أو عند سقوطه.
2ـ فإذا لم يتفق على أجل ، أو اتفق على أن يكون الرد عند المقدرة أو الميسرة ، عين القاضي ميعاداً مناسباً للرد وفقاً للظروف.
(مادة 549)
إذا لم يتفق على مكان لرد المثل ، كان الرد واجباً في موطن المقرض.
(مادة 550)
1ـ لا عبرة بتغير قيمة المثل وقت الرد.
2ـ وإذا انقطع مثل الشيء إلى السوق ، فيرد المقترض مثله ، وإما أن يطالب المقترض بقيمة لاشيء في الزمان والمكان اللذين يجب فيهما الرد.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 551)
نفقات القرض والرد على المقترض ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.
الفصل الخامس : الصلح
(مادة 552)
الصلح عقد يحسم به عاقداه نزاعاً قائماً بينهما ، أو يتوقيان به نزاعاً محتملاً وذلك بأن ينزل كل منهما ـ على وجه التقابل ـ عن جانب من ادعائه
(أولاً) أركان الصلح:
(مادة 533)
يشترط فيمن يعقد صلحاً ، أن يكون أهلاً للتصرف بعوض في الحقوق التي يشملها عقد الصلح.
(مادة 554)
لا يجوز الصلح في المسائل المتعلقة بالنظام العام ، ولكنه يجوز على الحقوق المالية المترتبة عليها.
(مادة 555)
لا يثبت الصلح إلا بالكتابة أو بمحضر رسمي.
(مادة 556)
1ـ يحسم الصلح المنازعات التي يتناولها.
2ـ ويترتب عليه انقضاء الادعاءات التي ينزل عنها أي من المتصالحين.
(مادة 557)
1ـ للصلح أثر كاشف بالنسبة إلى ما يتناوله من الحقوق المتنازع فيها دون غيرها.
2ـ وتفسر عبارات التنازل التي يتضمنها الصلح تفسيراً ضيقاً.
(مادة 558)
1ـ لا يترتب على الصلح نفع أو ضرر لغير عاقديه ، حتى لو وقع على محل لا يقبل التجزئة.
2ـ ومع ذلك يحق للمتضامنين ـ دائنين كانوا أو مدينين ـ أن يتمسكوا بالصلح الذي يعقده أحدهم ، إذا رأوا فيه نفعاً لهم.
(مادة 559)
من تصالح على حق ، ثم كسبه بعد ذلك بناء على سبب آخر ، لا يكون بالنسبة لهذا الكسب الجديد ، مرتبطاً بصلحه السابق.
(ثالثاً) بطلان الصلح:
(مادة 560)
1ـ الصلح لا يتجزأ ، فبطلان جزء منه أو إبطاله ، يقتضي بطلان العقد كله أو إبطاله.
2ـ على أن هذا الحكم لا يسري ، إذا تبين من عبارات العقد أو من الظروف أن المتعاقدين قد اعتبرا أجزاء الصلح منفصلة ومستقلاً بعضها عن بعض.


الباب الثاني : العقود التي ترد على منفعة الأشياء 

الفصل الأول : الإيجار
الفرع الأول – الإيجار بوجه عام
(مادة 561)
الإيجار عقد يلتزم المؤجر بمقتضاه أن يمكن المستأجر من الانتفاع بشيء معين لمدة محدودة في مقابلة عوض مالي 
(مادة 562)
لا يجوز لمن يقتصر حقه على الإدارة أن يعقد إيجارا تزيد مدته على ثلاث سنين إلا بإذن ممن يملكه فإن عقد الإيجار لمدة أطول أنقصت مدته إلى ثلاث سنوات وكل هذا ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغيره.
(مادة 563)
1. الإيجار الصادر ممن له حق الانتفاع لا ينفذ بعد انقضاء هذا الحق في مواجهة مالك الرقبة على أن تراعي المواعيد المقررة للتنبيه بالإخلاء و المواعيد اللازمة لنضج المحصول ونقلة 
2. أما من ليس له إلا حق الاستعمال أو السكنى فلا يجوز له التأجير إلا بإذن صريح أو لمبرر قوي 
(مادة 564)
يجوز أن تكون الأجرة نقودا كما يجوز أن تكون أي مقابل مالي آخر 
(مادة 565)
إذا لم يحدد المتعاقدان الأجرة أو كيفية تقديرها أو إذا تعذر إثبات مقدارها وحبت أجره المثل وقت إبرام العقد 
(مادة 566)
إذا لم يحدد المتعاقدان تاريخ بدء الإيجار كان تاريخ العقد هو المعتبر
(مادة 567)
1- إذا عقد الإيجار دون تحديد مدة أو عقد لمدة غير معينة أو تعذر إثبات مدته اعتبر الإيجار منعقدا للمدة المحددة لدفع الأجرة 
2- وينتهي الإيجار بانقضاء هذه المدة إذا نبه أحد المتعاقدين على الأخر بالإخلاء قبل نصفها الأخير على ألا يزيد ميعاد التنبيه على ثلاثة أشهر 
(مادة 568)
لا يجوز أن تتجاوز مدة الإيجار خمسة وعشرون سنه فإن عقد الإيجار لمدة أطول أو كان مؤبدا إلى هذا القدر ما لم يكن الإيجار معقودا لمدة حياة المؤجر أو المستأجر فيستمر العقد لهذه المدة ولو زادت على خمسة وعشرين سنه 
ثانيا
أثار الإيجار
1. التزامات المؤجر 
(مادة 569)
يلتزم المؤجر بتسليم المأجور وملحقاته في حالة يصلح معها لاستيفاء المنفعة المقصودة 
(مادة 570)
1. إذا كان المأجور وقت التسليم في حالة لا يصلح معها لاستيفاء المنفعة المقصودة أو إذا كان من شأن حالته نقص هذه المنفعة نقصا كبيرا حاز للمستأجر أن يطلب فسخ العقد أو إنقاص الأجرة بقدر ما نقص من قيمة المنفعة مع التعويض في الحالتين إن كان له مقتض وذلك دون إخلال بحقه في إلزام المؤجر بالقيام بما يلزم من الإصلاحات اللازمة لتمكينه من الانتفاع المقصود . 
2. فإذا كان المأجور في حالة من شأنها أن تعرض صحة المستأجر أو من يعيشون معه أو مستخدميه أو عماله لحظر جسيم جاز للمستأجر أن يطلب فسخ العقد ولو كان قد سبق له التنازل عن هذا الحق 
(مادة 571)
يسري على الالتزام بتسليم المأجور ما يسري على الالتزام بتسليم المبيع من أحكام وعلى الأخص ما يتعلق منها بزمان التسليم ومكانه وتحديد المأجور وملحقاته والعجز أو الزيادة فيه وذلك ما لم يقض القانون بخلافه 
(مادة 572)
يلتزم المؤجر أن يتعهد المأجور بالصيانة ليبقي في حالة يصلح معها للانتفاع المقصود بأن يقوم في أثناء مدة الإيجار بجميع الإصلاحات الضرورية طبقا لما يقضي به العرف ما لم يتم الاتفاق على غيره 
(مادة 573)
1- إذا تخلف المؤجر بعد أعذاره عن إجراء ما يلزمه به من الإصلاحات أعمالا به المادتان 570،572 جاز للمستأجر أن يحصل على إذن من القضاء بإجراء تلك الإصلاحات بنفسه وباستيفاء ما ينفقه خصما من الأجرة وذلك دون إخلال بحقه في طلب الفسخ أو إنقاص الأجرة وفقا لما يقضي به القانون 
2- ولا يكون إذن القضاء ضروريا إذا كانت الإصلاحات مستعجلة أو قليلة الكلفة 
(مادة 574)
1. للمؤجر أن يجري جميع الإصلاحات المستعجلة التي تكون ضرورية لحفظ المأجور ولو عارض المستأجر على أن ينبه عليه بعزمه على إجرائها قبل بدئها بمدة مناسبة . 
2. فإذا كان من شأن إجراء هذه الإصلاحات حصول إخلال كلي أو جزئي بالانتفاع المقصود جاز للمستأجر أن يطلب إنهاء الإيجار أو إنقاص الأجرة 
(مادة 575)
1- إذا هلك المأجور أثناء مدة الإيجار لسبب أجنبي لا يد لأحد المتعاقدين فيه هلاكا كليا أنفسخ العقد من تلقاء نفسه 
2- فإذا كان هلاكه جزئيا أو أصبح في حالة لا يصلح معها لاستيفاء المنفعة المقصودة كاملة ولم يكن للمستأجر يد في ذلك جاز له إذا لم يقم المؤجر في ميعاد مناسب بإعادة المأجور إلى الحالة التي كان عليها أن يطلب إما إنقاص الأجرة أو فسخ الإيجار وذلك دون إخلال بحقه في أن يقوم بنفسه بإصلاح المأجور وإعادته إلى أصله وفقا لأحكام المادة 573 إذا لم يكن في ذلك إرهاق للمؤجر 
(مادة 576)
1. لا يجوز للمؤجر أن يتعرض للمستأجر في استيفائه المنفعة طوال مدة الإيجار ولا أن يحدث في المأجور أو ملحقاته تغييرا بمنع من الانتفاع به أو يخل بالمنفعة المقصودة 
2. ويعتبر في حكم تعرض المؤجر التعرض الصادر من أحد اتباعه 
(مادة 577)
1. إذا أدعي الغير حقا يتعارض مع ما للمستأجر من حقوق بمقتضى عقد الإيجار وحب على المستأجر أن يبادر إلى إخطار المؤجر بذلك 
2. فإذا ترتب على هذا الإدعاء حرمان المستأجر من الانتفاع الذي يخوله له عقد الإيجار جاز له أن يطلب الفسخ أو إنقاص الأجرة مع التعويض إن كان له مقتض 
(مادة 578)
لا يضمن المؤجر للمستأجر التعرض الصادر من الغير إلا إذا كان مبنيا على سبب قانوني 
(مادة 579)
إذا وقع تعرض مادي من الغير ولم يكن للمستأجر قبل بدفعه وكان من الجسامة بحيث يحرمه من الانتفاع بالمأجور أو ينقص انتفاعه به إنقاصا كبيرا جاز له أن يطلب فسخ العقد أو إنقاص الأجرة. 
(مادة 580)
إذا تعدد المستأجرون لمأجور واحد فضل من سبق منهم إلى وضع يده عليه وهو حسن النية فإن لم يضع أحدهم يده على المأجور يحسن نية فضل من كان منهم الأسبق في التعاقد 
(مادة 581)
1. إذا ترتب على عمل صدر من السلطة العامة في حدود القانون نقص كبير في انتفاع المستأجر جاز له أن يطلب فسخ العقد أو إنقاص الأجرة ما لم يكن عمل السلطة لسبب يعزي إليه 
2. ولا يكون للمستأجر حق في التعويض قبل المؤجر إلا إذا كان عمل السلطة العامة قد صدر لسبب يكون المؤجر مسئولا عنه 
3. وكل ما سبق ما لم يقض الاتفاق يغيره 
(مادة 582)
1- يضمن المؤجر للمستأجر براءة المأجور من العيوب التي تحول دون الانتفاع به أو تنقص من هذا الانتفاع إنقاصا كبيرا ومع ذلك لا يضمن المؤجر عيبا جرى العرف على التسامح فيه كما أنه لا يضمن عيبا كان المستأجر يعلم به وقت التعاقد أو كان يستطيع أن يتبينه لو أنه فحص المأجور بما ينبغي من العناية إلا إذا أثبت المستأجر أن المؤجر قد أكد له خلو المأجور من هذا العيب أو أنه قد تعمد إخفاءه غشاً منه.
3- وكل ما سبق ما لم يقض الاتفاق بغيره 
(مادة 583)
إذا ظهر بالمأجور عيب يتحقق معه الضمان جاز للمستأجر أن يطلب إصلاح العيب أو أن يقوم هو بإصلاحه على نفقة المؤجر إذا كان هذا الإصلاح لا يرهقه وذلك دون إخلال بحق المستأجر في طلب فسخ الإيجار أو إنقاص الأجرة مع التعويض إن كان له مقتض 
(مادة 584)
يقع باطلا كل شرط بالإعفاء أو الحد من ضمان التعرض أو العيب إذا كان المؤجر قد تعمد إخفاء سبب الضمان 
(مادة 585)
إذا لم يتوافر في المأجور وقت التسليم الصفات التي كفل المؤجر للمستأجر وجودها فيه كان للمستأجر أن يطلب فسخ الإيجار أو إنقاص الأجرة وذلك دون إخلال بحقه في التعويض إن كان له مقتض
التزامات المستأجر:
1- يجب على المستأجر الوفاء بالأجرة في المواعيد المتفق عليها فإذا لم يكن هناك اتفاق وجب الوفاء بها في المواعيد التي يعينها العرف 
2- ويكون الوفاء بالأجرة في موطن المستأجر ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك 
(مادة 587)
الوفاء بالأجرة عن وحدة زمنية معينة يعتبر قرينة على الوفاء بالأجرة عن المدة السابقة ما لم يثبت المؤجر عكس ذلك 
(مادة 588)
1. يكون للمؤجر ضمانا لكل حق يثبت له بمقتضى عقد الإيجار أن يحبس جميع المنقولات القابلة للحجز الموجودة في المأجور ما دامت مثقلة بامتياز للمؤجر ولو لم تكن مملوكة للمستأجر وللمؤجر الحق في أن يمانع في نقلها فإذا نقلت رغم معارضته أو بغير علمه كان له الحق في استردادها من الحائر لها ولو كان حسن النية مع عدم الإخلال بما يكون لهذا الحائر من حقوق 
2. وليس للمؤجر أن يستعمل حقه في الحبس أو في الاسترداد إذا كان نقل هذه الأشياء أمرا اقتضته حرفة المستأجر أو المألوف في شئون الحياة أو كانت المنقولات التي تركت في المأجور أو التي تم استردادها تفي بضمان الأجرة وفاء تاما 
(مادة 589)
يلتزم المستأجر بان يستعمل المأجور على النحو المتفق عليه فإن لم يكن هناك اتفاق التزم أن يستعمله بحسب ما أعد له ووفقا لما يقتضيه العرف 
مادة (590)
لا يحوز للمستأجر يغير إذن أن يحدث في المأجور تغييرا ينشأ عنه صرر للمؤجر 
(مادة 591)
1. يجوز للمستأجر أن يضع في المأجور أجهزة أو تركيبات تكفل الانتفاع المقصود ما دامت الطريقة التي توضع بها متفقة مع الأصول السليمة وذلك ما لم يكن في وضع هذه الأجهزة أو التركيبات إضرار بالمأجور أو إنقاص من قيمته 
2. فإذا كان تدخل المؤجر لازما لإجراء شيء من ذلك كان للمستأجر أن يقتضيه منه على أن يتحمل بما ينفقه المؤجر 
(مادة 592)
1- يجب على المستأجر أن يبذل من العناية في استعمال المأجور وفي المحافظة عليه ما يبذله الشخص العادي 
2- وهو مسئول عما يصيب المأجور أثناء انتفاعه به من تلف أو هلاك ناشئ عن استعماله استعمالا غير مألوف 
(مادة 593)
يجب على المستأجر أن يبادر إلى إخطار المؤجر بكل أمر يستوجب تدخله كأن يحتاج المأجور إلى إصلاح عاجل أو ينكشف به عيب أو يقع عليه غضب أو يحصل التعرض له فيه أو يحدث به ضرر
(مادة 594)
الإصلاحات البسيطة التي يقتضيها استعمال المأجور استعمالا مألوفا تكون على عاتق المستأجر 
(مادة 595)
يلتزم المستأجر برد المأجور وملحقاته عند انتهاء الإيجار فإن أخل بالتزامه بالتسليم وجب عليه تعويض المؤجر عما لحقه من ضرر وذلك دون إخلال بحق المؤجر في تسلم المأجور.
(مادة 596)
1ـ على المستأجر أن يرد المأجور بالحالة التي تسلمه عليها ، إلا ما يكون قد أصابه من هلاك أو تلف بغير خطأ يسأل عنه.
2ـ فإذا كان تسليم المأجور قد تم دون بيان لحالته ، افترض أن المستأجر قد تسلمه في حالة حسنة حتى يقوم الدليل على عكس ذلك.
(مادة 597)
مصروفات رد المأجور تكون على المستأجر ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو العرف بغير ذلك.
(مادة 598)
1ـ إذا أحدث المستأجر في المأجور بناء أو غراساً أو أية تحسينات أخرى تزيد في قيمته ، كان له عند انقضاء الإيجار أن يتركها أو أن يزيلها على نفقته إذا لم يكن في ذلك إضرار بالمأجور.
2ـ فإن لم يزل المستأجر هذه الزيادات ، كان للمؤجر أن يطالبه بإزالتها ، أو أن يستبقيها بقيمتها مستحقة الإزالة ، دون إخلال بحقه في التعويض عما تسببه الإزالة ، من ضرر إذا كانت الزيادات قد أحدثت بغير إذنه.
3ـ وكل ذلك ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغيره.
(ثالثا) التنازل عن الإيجار و التأجير من الباطن:
(مادة 599) 
للمستأجر حق التنازل عن الإيجار أو الإيجار من الباطن عن كل ما استأجره أو بعضه وذلك ما لم يقض الأتفاق بغيره أو يتبين أن شخصية المستأجر كانت محل اعتبار عند التعاقد 
(مادة 600)
منع المستأجر من التنازل عن الإيجار يقتضي منعه من التأجير من الباطن وكذلك العكس.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مادة 601**)
**في حالة التنازل عن**الإيجار ، يحل المتنازل له محل المستأجر الأصلي في جميع حقوقة و التزاماته الناشئة**عن عقد الإيجار ومع ذلك يبقى المستأجر الأصلي ضامنا للمتنازل له في تنفيذ**التزاماته**.
(**مادة 602**)
1* *ـ في حالة الإيجار من الباطن تبقي العلاقة بين**المستأجر الأصلي وبين المؤجر خاضعة لأحكام العقد المبرم بينهما . أما العلاقة بين**المستأجر الأصلي وبين المستأجر منه فتسري عليها أحكام عقد الإيجار من الباطن**.
2* *ـ ومع ذلك يكون المستأجر من الباطن ملزما بأن يؤدي للمؤجر مباشرة ما يكون ثابتا في**ذمته للمستأجر الأصلي وقت أن ينذره المؤجر بذلك ، ولا يجوز له أن يتمسك قبله بما**يكون قد عجلة من الأجرة للمستأجر الأصلي ، ما لم يكن ذلك قد تم قبل الإنذار ، وبسند**ثابت التاريخ**.
(**مادة 603**)
**تبرأ ذمة المستأجر الأصلي قبل المؤجر . سواء فيما**يتعلق بضمان المتنازل له في حالة التنازل عن الإيجار أو فيما يتعلق بما يفرضة عقد**الإيجار الأصلي من التزامات في حالة الإيجار من الباطن ، إذا صدر من المؤجر قبول**صريح أو ضمني بالتنازل عن الإيجار أو بالإيجار من الباطن ويعتبر قبولا ضمنيا قبض**المؤجر مباشرة من المتناول له أو من المستأجر من الباطن دون إبداء أي تحفظ في شأن**حقوقه قبل المستأجر الأصلي** .
**رابعا: انتهاء العقد** :
(**مادة 604**)
**ينتهي**الإيجار بانقضاء المدة المحددة له قي العقد دون حاجة إلى تنبيه بالإخلاء مل لم يكن**هناك اتفاق على امتداد الإيجار لمدة أخرى محددة أو غير محددة عند عدم التنبيه**بالإخلاء في ميعاد معين** .
(**مادة 605**)
1* *ـ إذا انتهى عقد الإيجار وبقي**المستأجر منتفعا بالمأجور بعلم المؤجر ودون اعتراض منه اعتبر الإيجار قد تجدد**بشروطه الأولى ولكن لمدة غير محددة . وتسري على الإيجار إذا تجدد على هذا الوجه**أحكام المادة 567**.
2* *ـ وتنتقل إلى الإيجار الجديد التأمينات العينية التي كان**المستأجر قد قدمها ضمانا للإيجار القديم مع مراعاة قواعد شهر الحقوق أما التأمينات**المقدمة من الغير فلا تنتقل إلى الايجار الجديد إلا إذا رضي مقدمها بذلك** .
(**مادة** 606) 
1* *ـ إذا نبه أحد الطرفين على الآخر بالإخلاء واستمر المستأجر مع ذلك**منتفعا بالمأجور فلا يعتبر الإيجار قد تجدد ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك** .
2* *ـ**أما إذا أخطر المؤجر المستأجر بعدم تجديد الإيجار إلا بأجرة محددة أو بشروط معينة**أخرى فسكت المستأجر فإن سكوته يعتبر تجديدا للإيجار بالأجرة أو بالشروط التي أخطره**بها المؤجر** .
(**مادة 607**) 
**إذا انتقلت ملكية المأجور إلى خلف خاص فلا يكون**الإيجار نافذا في حقة بغير رضاه ما لم يثبت أنه كان يعلم به أو كان له تاريخ ثابت**سابق على السبب الذي ترتب عليه انتقال الملكية إليه** .
(**مادة 608**) 
**لا يجوز**لمن انتقلت إليه ملكية المأجور ولم يكن الإيجار نافذا في حقه أن يجبر المستأجر على**رد المأجور إلا بعد التنبيه عليه بذلك وفقا للمادة 567 وبعد حصول المستأجر على**التعويض المستحق على المؤجر بسبب رد المأجور قبل انتهاء مدة الإيجار أو بعد الحصول**على تأمين كاف للوفاء بهذا التعويض** .
(**مادة 609**) 
1* *ـ إذا نفذ الإيجار في حق**تمن انتقلت إليه الملكية فإنه يحل محل المؤجر في جميع ما يرتبه عقد الإيجار من حقوق**والتزامات**.
2* *ـ ومع ذلك لا يجوز للمستأجر أن يتمسك بما دفعه من الأجرة في مواجهة**من انتقلت إليه الملكية ، إذا ثبت أنه كان وقت الدفع يعلم بانتقال الملكية أو كان**من المفروض حتما أن يعلم بذلك** 
(**مادة 610**) 
1* *ـ إذا جدت لأحد طرفي العقد ظروف**غير متوقعة من شأنها أن تجعل استمرار الإيجار مرهقا له جاز للقاضي بناء على طلبه**وبعد الموازنة بين مصالح الطرفين إنهاء الإيجار مع تعويض الطرف الأخر تعويضا عادلا** .
2* *ـ فإذا كان المؤجر هو الذي يطلب إنهاء العقد فلا يجبر المستأجر على رد**المأجور حتى يستوفي التعويض أو يحصل على تأمين كافي** .
(**مادة 611**) 
1* *ـ لا**ينتهي الإيجار بموت المؤجر ولا بموت المستأجر** 
2* *ـ ومع ذلك إذا مات المستأجر جاز**لورثته أن يطلبوا إنهاء العقد إذا أثبتوا أنه بسبب موت مورثهم أصبحت أعباء العقد**أثقل من أن تتحملها مواردهم أو أصبح مجاوز حاجتهم** . 
(**مادة 612**)
**إذا مات**المستأجر ولم يكن الإيجار قد عقد إلا بسبب حرفته أو لاعتبارات أخرى تتعلق بشخصه جاز**لورثته أو للمؤجر أن يطلبوا إنهاء العقد** .
(**مادة 613**) 
**إذا اقتضى عمل**المستأجر أن يغير محل إقامته جاز له أن يطلب إنهاء إيجار مسكنه** 
(**مادة 614**) 
**يجب على من يطلب إنهاء العقد الإيجار في الحالات المبينة بالمواد من 610 إلى** 613* *أن يراعي ميعاد التنبيه المنصوص عليه في المادة 567** .
(**مادة 615**) 
1* *ـ**إذا لم يباشر المستأجر الانتفاع بالمأجور أو لم ينتفع به إلا انتفاعا ناقصا وكان**ذلك راجعا إلى خطئه أو إلى أمر يتعلق بشخصه فإنه يبقى ملزما بالإيجار وبالوفاء بما**يفرضه عليه العقد من الالتزامات ما دام المؤجر قد وضع المأجور تحت تصرفه في حالة**صالحة للانتفاع المتفق عليه** 
2* *ـ وفي هذه الحالة يجب على المؤجر أن يخصم من**الأجرة قيمة ما اقتصده من نفقات بسبب عدم انتفاع المستأجر بالمأجور وقيمة ما حفظة**من نفع باستعماله المأجور في أغراض أخرى** .
**الفرع الثاني – بعض أنواع الإيجار** 
(* *أولا ) إيجار الأراضي الزراعية** :
(**مادة 616**)
**تسري أحكام الإيجار على**إيجار الأراضي الزراعية مع مراعاة أحكام المواد التالية ، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف**يخالفها** .
(**مادة 617**) 
1* *ـ إيجار الأرض الزراعية لا يشمل الأدوات الموجودة**فيها إلا بنص في العقد** 
2* *ـ فإذا تناولها الإيجار التزم المستأجر بأن يرعاها**ويتعهدها بالصيانة بحسب المألوف في استعمالها**.
(**مادة 618**) 
**إذا ذكرت في العقد**أن الإيجار قد عقد لسنه أو لعدة سنوات كان المقصود من ذلك أنه قد عقد لدورة زراعية**سنوية أو لعدة دورات**.
(**مادة 619**) 
1* *ـ يتم استغلال الأرض المؤجرة على النحو**المتفق عليه فإن لم يكن هناك اتفاق كان على المستأجر أن يستغلها وفقا لطبيعتها وما**يجري به العرف الزراعي وأن يعمل بوجه خاص على أن تبقي صالحة للإنتاج**.
2* *ـ ولا**يجوز له دون رضاء المؤجر أن يدخل على الطريفة المتبعة في استغلالها أي تغيير جوهري**يمتد أثره إلى ما بعد انقضاء الإيجار**.
(**مادة 620**)
1* *ـ على المستأجر أن يقوم**بأجراء الإصلاحات التي يقتضيها الاستغلال المألوف للأرض المؤجرة ويلتزم بوجه خاص**بأعمال الصيانة المعتادة للآبار ومجاري المياه و المباني المعدة للسكنى أو**للاستغلال** 
2* *ـ أما إجراء الإصلاحات التي يتوقف عليها استيفاء المنفعة المقصودة**فيلزم بها المؤجر** 
3* *ـ وكل هذا ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو العرف بغيره** 
(**مادة 621**) 
1* *ـ إذا استحال على المستأجر تهيئة الأرض للزراعة أو بذرها أو هلك البذر كله أو**أكثره وكان ذلك بسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه وبرئت ذمته من الأجرة كلها أو بعضها بحسب**الأحوال ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك**.
2* *ـ وإذا هلك الزرع كله قبل حصاده بسبب**أجنبي لا يد للمستأجر فيه جاز له أن يطلب إسقاط الأجرة** 
3* *ـ وإذا هلك بعض الزرع**وترتب على هلاكه نقص كبير في ربع الأرض كان للمستأجر أن يطلب إنقاص بما يتناسب مع**ما نقص من ريع الأرض**
(**مادة 622**) 
**ليس للمستأجر أن يطلب إسقاط الأجرة أو**إنقاصها طبقا لما تقضي به المادة السابقة إلا في حدود ما عاد عليه من ضرر** 
(**مادة** 623) 
**ليس للمستأجر أن يطلب إسقاط الأجرة أو إنقاصها إذا هلك المحصول بعد حصاده**ما لم يكن متفقا على أن يكون للمؤجر جزء معلوم من المحصول فيتحمل المؤجر نصيبه فيما**هلك على ألا يكون الهلاك قد وقع بخطأ المستأجر أو بعد أعذاره بالتسليم** .*
*
(**مادة** 624)
**إذا انقضت مدة الإيجار قبل أن يدرك الزرع أوان حصاده لسبب لا يد للمستأجر**فيه ترك بأجر المثل حتى يتم إدراكه وحصاده** 
(**مادة 625**) 
**على المستأجر قبيل**إخلائه الأرض بمدة مناسبة أن يسمح لمن يخلفه بتهيئتها وبذرها إذا لم يصبه ضرر من**ذلك*
*ثانيا ) المزارعة : 
(مادة 626 ) 
المزارعة عقد على زرع الأرض ببعض ما يخرج منها 
(مادة 627) 
تسري أحكام الإيجار على المزارعة مع مراعاة الأحكام الأتية ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يخالفها 
(مادة 628)
إذا لم تحدد للمزارعة مدة كانت مدتها هي تلك اللازمة لجمع المحصول المتفق عليه 
(مادة 629)
تدخل في المزارعة الآلات و الأدوات الزراعية الموجودة في الأرض وقت التعاقد إذا كانت مملوكة لصاحب الأرض ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك 
(مادة 630) 
يجب على المزارع أن يبذل في الزراعة وفي المحافظة على الزرع وعلى الأرض وما يتبعها ما يبذله الشخص العادي من العناية 
(مادة 631) 
لا يجوز للمزارع أن يحل غيره في المزارعة أويشركة فيها إلا برضاء صاحب الأرض 
(مادة 632)
1. يتحمل المزارع مصروفات الزراعة و المحافظة على الزرع حتى يدرك أوان حصاده وعليه صيانة الأدوات وإجراء الإصلاحات البسيطة للمباني 
2. ويتحمل صاحب الأرض مصروفات الإصلاحات الأخرى كما يتحمل التحسينات اللازمة للأرض 
3. ويتحمل الطرفان كل بنسبة حصته هفي الغلة نفقات البذر و التسميد وثمن المبيدات ومصروفات الحصاد وما يتلوه حتى القسمة 
4. كل هذا ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو العرف بغيره 
(مادة 633) 
1. توزع الغلة بين الطرفين بالنسبة المتفق عليها فإذا لم يتفق على نسبة روعيت النسبة التي يجري بها العرف فإذا لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف كان لكل منهما نصف الغلة 
2. ولا يجوز الاتفاق على أن تكون حصة أحد الطرفان مقدارا محدد من المحصول أو محصول جزء معين من الأرض. 
(مادة 634)
إذا هلكت الغلة كلها أو بعضها بسبب أجنبي لا يد لأحد الطرفين فيه هلكت عليهما معا 
(مادة 635) 
إذا انقضت مدة المزارعة قبل أن يدرك الزرع أوان حصاده امتدت حتى يتم الزرع إدراكه 
(مادة 636) 
إذا عجز المزارع عن زراعة الأرض لمرض أو لأي سبب أخر ولم يكن في الإمكان أن يحل محله أحد من أفراد أسرته جاز لكل من الطرفين أن يطلب فسخ العقد 
(مادة 637) 
لا تنتهي المزارعة بموت صاحب الأرض ولكنها تنتهي بموت المزارع 
(مادة 638) 
1. إذا انتهت المزارعة قبل انقضاء مدتها وجب على صاحب الأرض أن يرد للمزارع أو لورثته ما أنفقه المزارع على الزرع الذي لم يدرك مع تعويض عادل أجر المثل عن عمله على ألا يجاوز جميع ذلك قيمة حصه المزارع من المحصول 
2. ومع ذلك إذا انتهت المزارعة بموت المزارع يكون للورثة الخيار بين تقاضي ما تقدم ذكره أو الحلول محل مورثهم في العمل حتى يدرك الزرع ما داموا يستطيعون القيام بذلك على الوجه المرضي 
ثالثا : إيجار الوقف :
(مادة 639) 
1. للناظر على الوقف ولاية إيجاره 
2. فلا يملكها الموقوف عليه ولو انحصر فيه الاستحقاق إلا إذا كان متوليا من قبل الواقف أو مأذونا ممن له ولاية الإيجار من ناظر أو قاض. 
(مادة 640) 
ولاية قبض الأجرة للناظر لا للموقوف عليه إلا إن أذن له الناظر في قبضها.
(مادة 641) 
لا يجوز للناظر أن يستأجر مال الوقف ولا أن يؤجره لزوجه أو لأحذ أصوله أو فروعه.
(مادة 642) 
لا تصح إجارة الوقف بالغبن الفاحش إلا إذا كان المؤجر هو المستحق الوحيد الذي له ولاية التصرف في الوقف فتجوز إجازته بالغبن الفاحش في حق نفسه لا في حق من يليه من المستحقين.
(مادة 643)
في إجازة الوقف تكون العبرة في تقدير أجر المثل بالوقت الذي أبرم فيه عقد الإيجار ولا يعتد بالتغيير الحاصل بعد ذلك.
(مادة 644) 
1 ـ إذا عين الواقف مدة الإجارة اتبع شرطه وليس للناظر مخالفته إلا إذا كان مأذونا له بالتأجير بما هو أنفع للوقف.
2 ـ فإذا لم يوجد من يرغب في استئجار الوقف المدة التي عينها الواقف أو كانت الإجازة لأكثر من تلك المدة أنفع للوقف جاز للناظر بعد استئذان القاضي أن يؤجره لمدة أطول. 
(مادة 645)
إذا لم يعين الواقف مدة الإجارة في كتاب الوقف تؤجر الدار و الحانون وما إليهما سنه والأرض ثلاث سنين إلا إذا كانت المصلحة تقتضي الزيادة في إجازة الدار و الحانوت أو النقص في إجازة الأرض 
(مادة 646)
1. لا يجوز للناظر بغير إذن القاضي أن يؤجر الوقف مدة تزيد على ثلاث سنين ولو كان ذلك بعقود مترادفة فإذا عقدت الإجارة لمدة أطول انقصت المدة إلى ثلاث سنين 
2. ومع ذلك إذا كان الناظر هو الواقف أو المستحق الوحيد – جاز له بغير إذن القاضي أن يؤجر الوقف مدة تزيد على ثلاث سنين وهذا دون إخلال بحق الناظر الذي يخلفه في طلب إنقاص المدة إلى ثلاث سنين 
(مادة 647)
لا تنتهي إجارة الوقف بموت الناظر ولا بعزلة 
(مادة 648) 
تسري أحكام عقد الإيجار على إجازة الوقف في كل ما لا يتعارض مع النصوص السابقة.
الفصل الثاني : الإعارة 
(مادة 649)
الإعارة عقد يلتزم به المعير أن يسلم المستعير شيئا غير قابل للاستهلاك ليستعملة بنفسه من غير عوض لمدة معينة أو في غرض معين على أن يرده بعد الاستعمال 
( أولا ) أثار الإعارة :
1 ـ التزامات المعير 
(مادة 650) 
يلتزم المعير أن يسلم المستعير العارية بالحالة التي تكون عليها وقت إنعقاد العقد.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 651) 
إذا أنفق المستعير مصروفات اضطرارية لحفظ العاربة من الهلاك التزم المعير أن يرد إليه ما أنفقه. 
(مادة 652) 
1. لا يضمن المعير استحقاق العارية إلا إذا تعمد إخفاء سبب الاستحقاق أو كان هناك اتفاق على الضمان 
2. ولا يضمن براءتها من العيب إلا إذا تعمد إخفاءه أو ضمن سلامة العارية منه فيلزمه تعويض المستعير عما يسببه من أضرار 
2 ـ التزامات المستعير: 
(مادة 653 ) 
1 ـ إذا قيدت الإعارة بزمان أو مكان أو بنوع من أنواع الاستعمال فليس للمستعير أن يستعمل العارية في غير الزمان و المكان المعينين أو أن يخالف الاستعمال المأذون به إلى ما يتجاوزه ضرار .
2 ـ فإذا كانت الإعارة غير مقيدة بأي قيد ، جاز للمستعير أن يستعمل العارية في أي زمان و مكان وبأي استعمال أراد بشرط ألا تتجاوز المألوف في استعمالها 
3 ـ وفي الحالين لا يكون المستعير مسئولا عما يلحق العارية من تغيير أو تلف أو نقصان بسبب الاستعمال الذي تخوله الإعارة .
(مادة 654) 
لا يجوز للمستعير أن يؤجر العارية أو يعيرها إلا بإذن من المعير 
(مادة 655) 
نفقات استعمال العارية وصيانتها في المحافظة على العارية ما يبذله في المحافظة على ماله دون أن ينزل في ذلك عن عناية الشخص العادي 
(مادة 656)
يجب على المستعير أن يبذل من العناية في المحافظة على العارية ما يبذله في المحافظة على ماله دون أن ينزل في ذلك عن عناية الشخص العادي 
(مادة 657) 
1 ـ متى انتهت الإعارة وجب على المستعير أن يرد العارية بالحالة التي تكون عليها وذلك دون إخلال بمسئولية عن الهلاك أو التلف وفقا لما يقضي به القانون 
2 ـ ويجب رد العارية في المكان الذي يكون المستعير قد تسلمها فيه ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك .
(مادة 658) 
1. تنتهي الإعارة بانقضاء الأجل المتفق عليه فإذا لم يعين لها أجل انتهت باستعمال العارية فيما أعيرت من أجله . 
2. فإن لم يكن هناك سبيل لتعيين مدة الإعارة جاز للمعير أن يطلب إنهاءها في أي وقت. 
3. وفي كل حال يجوز للمستعير أن يرد العارية قبل انتهاء الإعارة غير أنه إذا كان هذا الرد يضر المعير فلا يرغم على قبوله . 
(مادة 659) 
يجوز للمعير أن يطلب في أي وقت إنهاء الإعارة إذا عرضت له حاجة ضرورية للعارية لم تكن متوقعة .
(مادة 660) 
تنتهي الإعارة بموت المستعير ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك .



الباب الثالث : العقود الواردة على العمل 

الفصل الأول : المقاولة 
الفرع الأول – القواعد العامة للمقاولات 
(مادة 661) 
المقاولة عقد يلتزم بمقتضاه أحد الطرفين أن يؤدي عملا للطرف الأخر مقابل عوض دون أن يكون تابعا له أو نائبا عنه 
(أولا ) تقديم مواد العمل : 
(مادة 662) 
1. يجوز أن يقتصر التزام المقاول على تنفيذ العمل المتفق عليه على أن يقدم رب العمل المواد اللازمة لذلك. 
2. كما يجوز أن يلتزم المقاول بتقديم المواد كلها أو بعضها إلى جانب التزامه بالعمل 
(مادة 663) 
1. إذا التزم المقاول بتقديم مواد العمل كلها أو بعضها وجب أن تكون هذه المواد مطابقة للمواصفات المتفق عليها فإذا لم تبين هذه المواصفات في العقد وجب أن تكون المواد وافيه بالغرض المقصود . 
2. ويضمن المقاول ما في هذه المواد من عيوب يتعذر كشفها عند تسلم العمل وذلك وفقا لأحكام ضمان العيب في الشيء المبيع . 
(مادة 664) 
1. إذا كانت مواد العمل مقدمة من رب العمل التزم المقاول أن يبذل في المحافظة عليها عناية الشخص العادي ، وأن يراعي أصول الفن في استخدامها وأن يؤدي حسابا عنها لرب العمل ويرد إليه ما بقي منها. 
2. فإذا صارت المواد أو بعضها غير صالح للاستعمال بسبب إهمال المقاول أو قصور كفايته الفنية التزم برد قيمتها إلى رب العمل مع التعويض إن كان له مقتضى. 
(مادة 665) 
1. إذا حدثت أو ظهرت أثناء تنفيذ العمل عيوب في المواد التي قدمها رب العمل أو قامت عوامل أخرى من شأنها أن تعوق تنفيذ العمل في أحوال ملائمة وجب على المقاول أن يخطر فورا رب العمل بذلك. 
2. فإذا أهمل في الأخطار كان مسئولا عن كل ما يترتب على إهماله من نتائج. 
(ثانيا ) التزامات المقاول : 
(مادة 666) 
1. على المقاول أن ينجز العمل طبقا للشروط الواردة في عقد المقاولة وفي المدة المتفق عليها فإن لم تكن هناك شروطا و لم يتفق على مدة التزم بإنجازه وفقا للأصول المتعارف عليها وفي المدة المعقولة التي تقتضيها طبيعة العمل مع مراعاة عرف الحرفة 
2. وعليه أن يأتي على نفقته بما يحتاج إليه في إنجاز العمل من عمالة وأدوات ومهمات ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو عرف بغير ذلك . 
(مادة 667) 
1. إذا تبين أثناء سير العمل أن المقاول يقوم بتنفيذه على وجه معيب أو مخالف للعقد جاز لرب العمل أن ينذره بأن يصحح من طريقة التنفيذ خلال أجل معقول يحدده له ، فإذا انقضى الأجل دون أن يتراجع المقاول إلى الطريفة الصحيحة أو المتفق عليها جاز لرب العمل أن يطلب فسخ العقد أو الإذن له بأن يعهد إلى مقاول آخر بإنجاز العمل على نفقة المقاول الأول متى كانت طبيعة العمل تسمح بذلك . 
2. ويجوز طلب فسخ العقد دون حاجة إلى إنذار أو تحديد أجل ، إذا كان إصلاح العيب أو المخالفة مستحيلا . 
3. وفي جميع الأحوال يجوز للقاضي رفض طلب الفسخ إذا كان العيب في طريقة التنفيذ ليس من شأنه أن يقلل إلى حد كبير من قيمة العمل أو من صلاحيته للاستعمال المقصود مع عدم الإخلال بالحق في التعويض إن كان له مقتض. 
(مادة 668) 
إذا تأخر المقاول في البدء في تنفيذ العمل أو إنجازه تأخرا لا يرجى معه مطلقا أن يتمكن من القيام به كما ينبغي في المدة المتفق عليها أو إذا اتخذ مسلكا ينم عن نيته في عدم تنفيذ التزامه ، أو أتى فعلا من شأنه أن يجعل تنفيذ هذا الالتزام مستحيلا ، جاز لرب العمل أن يطلب فسخ العقد دون انتظار لحلول أجل التسليم .
(مادة 669) 
إذا هلك الشيء أو تلف بسبب حادث فجائي أو قوة قاهرة قبل تسليمه لرب العمل فليس للمقاول أن يطالب بالمقابل المتفق عليه ولا برد نفقاته ، ما لم يكن رب العمل وقت الهلاك أو التلف محلا بالتزامه بتسلم العمل .
(مادة 670)
1. إذا كانت المواد مقدمة من رب العمل وهلك الشيء أو تلف قبل تسليمه له بسبب حادث فجائي أو قوة قاهرة فلا يكون له أن يطالب المقاول بقيمتها ما لم يكن المقاول وقت الهلاك أو التلف محلا بالتزامه بتسليم العمل ، ولم يثبت أن الشيء كان ليتلف لو أنه قام بالتسليم من غير إخلال بالتزامه . 
2. وتعتبر مواد العمل مقدمة من رب العمل إذا كان قد أدي للمقاول قيمتها أو عجل له مبلغا تحت الحساب يشمل هذه القيمة . 
( ثالثا ) التزامات رب العمل : 
(مادة 671) 
1. إذا كان تنفيذ العمل يقتضي من رب العمل أن يقوم بأداء معين ولم يقم به في الوقت المناسب ، جاز للمقاول أن يكلفه بأدائه خلال أجل معقول يحدده . 
2. فإذا انقضى الأجل دون أن يقوم رب العمل بالتزامه ، جاز للمقاول أن يطلب فسخ العقد دون إخلال بحقه في التعويض إن كان له مقتض . 
(مادة 672) 
متى أتم المقاول العمل ووضعه تحت تصرف رب العمل وأخطره بذلك ، وجب على رب العمل أن يبادر إلى تسلمه وفقا للمألوف في التعامل فإذا أمتنع دون سبب مشروع أعتبر أن التسليم قد تم .
(مادة 673) 
1. يحوز لرب العمل أن يمتنع عن التسلم إذا بلغ ما في العمل من عيب أو مخالفة للشروط المتفق عليها حدا يجعله غير واف بالغرض المقصود وذلك مع مراعاة ما تنص عليه المادة 691. 
2. فإذا لم يبلغ العيب أو المخالفة هذا الحد من الجسامة ، فإنه لا يكون لرب العمل إلا أن يطلب إنقاص المقابل بما يتناسب مع أهمية العيب ، أو إلزام المقاول بالإصلاح في أجل معقول يحدده إذ كان الإصلاح ممكنا ولا يتكلف نفقات باهظة . 
3. وفي جميع الأحوال يجوز للمقاول أن يقوم بالإصلاح في مدة معقولة إذا كان هذا ممكنا ولا يسبب لرب العمل أضرارا ذات أهمية . 
(مادة 674) 
ليس لرب العمل أن يتمسك بالحقوق التي تقررها المادة السابقة إذا كان هو المتسبب في إحداث العيب ، سواء أكان ذلك بإصدار أوامر تخالف رأي المقاول أم كان ذلك بأية طريقة أخرى .
(مادة 675) 
1. إذا تم تسلم العمل ارتفعت مسئولية المقاول عما يكون ظاهر ا فيه من عيب أو مخالفة لشروط العقد وذلك مع مراعاة حكم المادة 692 . 
2. فإذا كانت العيوب أو المخالفة خفية ثم تبينها رب العمل بعد التسلم وجب عليه أن يبادر بإخطار المقاول بها ، مع مراعاة عرف الحرفة وإلا اعتبر أنه قد قبل العمل فِإذا تم إخطار المقاول في الوقت المناسب سرت أحكام المادة 673 . 
(مادة 676) 
يستحق المقابل عند تسلم العمل إلا إذا قضى الاتفاق أو العرف بغير ذلك .
(مادة 677) 
1. إذا كان العمل مكونا من عدة أجزاء أو كان المقابل محددا على أساس الوحدة ، جاز للمقاول أن يستوفي من المقابل بقدر ما أنجزه من العمل بعد معاينته وتقبله على أن يكون ما تم إنجازه جزءا متميزا أو قسما ذا أهمية كافية بالنسبة إلى العمل في جملته وذلك ما لم يتفق على خلافة . 
2. ويفترض فيما دفع عنه أنه قد تمت معاينته ونقبله ، ما لم يثبت أن الدفع كان تحت الحساب . 
(مادة 678) 
إذا لم يعين المقابل في العقد استحق المقاول مقابل المثل وقت إبرامه 
(مادة 679) 
لا يكون لارتفاع تكاليف العمل أو انخفاضها أثر في مدى الالتزامات التي يرتبها العقد وذلك دون إخلال بأحكام المادة 198 
(رابعا) التنازل عن المقاولة و المقاولة من الباطن : 
(مادة 680) 
1. لا يجوز لأي من المتعاقدين التنازل عن المقاولة إلا بموافقة الآخر ، وذلك ما لم يوجد في العقد شرط يقضي بخلافة . 
2. فإذا تم التنازل حل المتنازل له محل المتنازل في حقوقة و التزاماته . 
3. ولا يسري التنازل في مواجهة الغير إلا إذا أعلن للمتعاقد الأخر بوجه رسمي ، أو كانت موافقته على التنازل ثابتة التاريخ . 
(مادة 681) 
1. يحوز للمقاول أن يكل تنفيذ العمل في جملته أو في جزء منه إلى مقاول من الباطن إذا لم يمنعه من ذلك شرط في العقد أو كان من شأن طبيعة العمل أن تكون شخصية المقاول محل اعتبار . 
2. ولا تؤثر المقاولة من الباطن في التزامات المقاول الأصلي قبل رب العمل كما يسأل قبله عن أعمال المقاول من الباطن 
(مادة 682) 
1. للمقاول من الباطن و العمال الذين يشتغلون لحساب المقاول الأصلي في تنفيذ العمل أن يطالبوا رب العمل مباشرة بما يستحق لهم قبل المقاول الأصلي في حدود القدر الذي يكون لهذا الأخير على رب العمل وقت رفع الدعوى . 
2. ولعمال المقاول من الباطن أيضا دعوى مباشرة قبل كل من المقاول الأصلي ورب العمل في حدود المستحق عليه . 
(مادة 683) 
للمقاول من الباطن و العمال المذكورين في المادة السابقة أن يستوفوا حقوقهم بالامتياز على المبالغ المستحقة للمقاول الأصلي أو للمقاول من الباطن ويستوفون حقوقهم عند تزاحمهم بنسبة دين كل منهم .
( خامسا ) انتهاء المقاولة : 
(مادة 684) 
إذا كان من مقتضى المقاولة أن يقوم المقاول بصيانة شيء معين أو أن يؤدي غير ذلك من الأعمال المتجددة خلال مدة محددة انتهت المقاولة بانقضاء هذه المدة .
(مادة 685) 
تنتهي المقاولة باستحالة تنفيذ العمل المعقود عليه لسبب لا يد لأحد الطرفين فيه وعندئذ يكون للمقاول الحق في مطالبة رب العمل بما أنفقه وبما يستحقه من أجر وذلك في حدود ما عاد من منفعة على رب العمل .
(مادة 686) 
1. تنتهي المقاولة بموت المقاولة . إذا كانت مؤهلاته الشخصية أو إمكاناته محل اعتبار في التعاقد . 
2. فإن لم تكن مؤهلات المقاول الشخصية أو إمكاناته محل اعتبار فلا ينتهي العقد من تلقاء نفسه ولكن يجوز لرب العمل إنهاؤه إذا لم تتوافر في ورثة المقاول الضمانات الكافية لحسن تنفيذ العقد. 
(مادة 687) 
1. إذا انتهت المقاولة بموت المقاول استحق ورثته من المقابل بنسبة الأعمال التي تم تنفيذها وذلك دون إخلال بحقهم في قيمة ما تخلف في موقع العمل عند موت المقاول من مواد إذا كانت صالحة لاستعمالها في إتمام العمل . 
2. ولرب العمل أن يطالب بتسليم المواد الأخرى التي تم إعدادها و الرسوم التي بدئ في تنفيذها على أن يدفع عنها مقابلا عادلا . 
3. وتسري هذه الأحكام أيضا إذا بدأ المقاول تفي تنفيذ العمل ثم أصبح عاجزا عن إتمامه لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه . 
(مادة 688) 
1. لرب العمل أن ينهي المقاولة ويوقف تنفيذ العمل في أي وقت قبل إتمامه على أن يعوض المقاول عن جميع ما أنفقه من مصروفات وما أنجزه من أعمال وما كان يستطيع كسبه لو أنه أتم العمل. 
2. على أنه يجوز للمحكمة أن تخفض التعويض المستحق عما فات المقاول من كسب إذا كانت الظروف تجعل هذا التخفيض عادلا. 
الفرع الثاني – الأحكام الخاصة بمقاولات المباني والإنشاءات
(مادة 689) 
1 ـ إذا أبرمت المقاولة على أساس مقايسة تقديرية ، وتبين في أثناء التنفيذ ضرورة مجاوزة هذه المقايسة مجاورة جسيمة ، وجب على المقاول أن يبادر بإخطار رب العمل بذلك مبينا مقدار ما تستتبعه هذه المجاورة من زيادة في المقابل وإلا سقط حقه في طلب هذه الزيادة.
2 ـ ويجوز لرب العمل في هذه الحالة أن يتحلل من المقاولة ويوقف التنفيذ على أن يتم ذلك دون إبطاء مع إيفاء المقاول قيمة ما أنجزه من الأعمال مقدرة وفقا لشروط العقد . دون تعويضه عما كان يستطيع كسبه لو أنه أتم العمل.
(مادة 690) 
إذا أبرمت المقاولة لقاء مقابل حدد إجمالا على أساس تصميم تم وضعه والاتفاق عليه مع رب العمل فليس للمقاول أن يطالب بأية زيادة في المقابل بسبب تعديل أو إضافة في هذا التصميم إلا أن يكون ذلك راجعا إلى فعل رب العمل أو يكون مأذونا به منه .
(مادة 691) 
إذا أقيم بناء أو إنشاء على أرض مملوكة لرب العمل وكانت تشوبه عيوب تبلغ من الجسامة الحد المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 673 ويترتب على إزالته أضرار بالغة فلا يكون لرب العمل إلا طلب إنقاص المقابل أو إلزام المقاول بالإصلاح طبقا للفقرة الثانية من المادة المذكورة ، وذلك دون إخلال بحقه في التعويض إن كان له مقتض.
(مادة 692) 
1. يضمن المقاول و المهندس ما يحدث من تهدم أو خلل كلي أو جزئي فيما شيداه من مبان أو أقاماه من منشآت ثابتة وذلك خلال عشر سنوات من وقت إتمام البناء أو الإنشاء مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المواد التالية . 
2. ومع ذلك إذا ثبت أن قصد المتعاقدين من المباني أو المنشآت أن تبقي لمدة أقل من عشر سنوات فإن الضمان يكون للمدة التي قصد أن تبقي خلالها. 
3. و الضمان يشمل التهدم ولو كان ناشئا عن عيب في الأرض ذاتها أو كان رب العمل قد أجاز إقامة المباني أو المنشآت المعيبة كما يشمل ما يظهر في المباني و المنشآت من عيوب يترتب عليها تهديد متانتها وسلامتها. 
(مادة 693) 
1. إذا اقتصر عمل المهندس على وضع تصميم البناء أو الإنشاء أو جانب منه كان مسئولا عن العيوب التي ترجع إلى التصميم الذي وضعه دون العيوب التي ترجع إلى طريقة التنفيذ . 
2. فإذا عهد إليه رب العمل بالإشراف على التنفيذ أو على جانب منه كان مسئولا أيضا عن العيوب التي ترجع إلى طريقة التنفيذ الذي عهد إليه بالإشراف عليه . 
(مادة 694) 
1. لا يكون المقاول مسئولا إلا عن العيوب التي تقع في التنفيذ دون العيوب التي تأتي من الخطأ في وضع التصميم ما لم تكن هذه العيوب ظاهرة 
2. ومع ذلك يكون المقاول مسئولا عن العيوب التي ترجع إلى التصميم إذا كان المهندس الذي قام بوضع التصميم تابعا له . 
(مادة 695) 
إذا كان المهندس و المقاول مسئولين عما وقع من عيب في العمل ، كانا متضامنين في المسؤولية . 
(مادة 696) 
تسقط دعوى الضمان ضد المهندس أو المقاول بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات على حصول التهدم أو انكشاف العيب .
(مادة 697) 
كل شرط بإعفاء المهندس أو المقاول من الضمان أو بالحد منه بكون باطلا . 
الفصل الثاني : الوكالة 
(مادة 698) 
الوكالة عقد يقيم به الموكل شخصا آخر مقام نفسه في مباشرة تصرف قانوني 
(أولا ) أركان الوكالة : 
(مادة 699) 
يلزم لصحة الوكالة أن يكون الموكل أهلا لأداء التصرف الذي وكل فيه غيره .
(مادة 700) 
يجب أن يوفر في الوكالة الشكل الواجب توافره في التصرف القانوني محل الوكالة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مادة 701**) 
1* *ـ الوكالة الواردة في ألفاظ عامة لا**تخصيص فيها حتى لنوع التصرف القانوني محل الوكالة لا تخول الوكيل صفة إلا في أعمال**الإدارة** 
2* *ـ ويعد من أعمال الإدارة ، الايجار إذا لم تزد مدته على ثلاث سنوات**وأعمال الحفظ و الصيانة واستيفاء الحقوق ووفاء الديون ويدخل فيها أيضا كل عمل من**أعمال التصرف تقتضيه الإدارة** .
(**مادة 702**) 
1.* *لابد من وكالة خاصة في كل تصرف**ليس من أعمال الإدارة وبوجه خاص في التبرعات و البيع و الصلح و الرهن والإقرار و**التحكيم وكذلك في توجبه اليمين و المرافعة أمام القضاء** . 
2.* *ونصح الوكالة**الخاصة في نوع معين من أنواع التصرفات القانونية ولو لم يعين محل هذا التصرف على**وجه التخصيص إلا إذا كان التصرف من التبرعات** . 
**مادة ( 703**) 
**لا تجعل الوكالة**للوكيل صفة إلا في مباشرة الأمور المحددة فيها وما تقتضيه هذه الأمور من توابع**ضرورية وفقا لطبيعة كل أمر و للعرف الجاري وما انصرفت إليه إرادة المتعاقدين**.
(* *ثالثا) آثار الوكالة** : 
1.* *التزامات الوكيل** : 
(**مادة 704**) 
1.* *الوكيل ملزم**بتنفيذ الوكالة في حدودها المرسومة**. 
2.* *على أن له أن يخرج عن حدود الوكالة متى**كان من المستحيل عليه إخطار الموكل سلفا وكانت الظروف يغلب معها الظن بأن الموكل ما**كان إلا ليوافق على هذا التصرف وعلى الوكيل في هذه الحالة أن يبادر بإبلاغ الموكل**بخروجه عن حدود الوكالة** . 
(**مادة 705**) 
1.* *إذا كانت الوكالة بلا أجر وجب على**الوكيل أن يبذل في تنفيذها العناية التي يبذلها في أعماله الخاصة دون أن يكلف في**ذلك أزيد من عناية الشخص العادي** 
2.* *فإن كانت بأجر وجب على الوكيل أن يبذل دائما**في تنفيذها عناية الشخص العادي** . 
(**مادة 706**) 
**على الوكيل أن يوافي موكله**بالمعلومات الضرورية عما وصل إليه في تنفيذ الوكالة وأن يقدم له حسابا عنها ما لم**تقض طبيعة المعاملة أو الظروف أو الاتفاق بغير ذلك** . 
(**مادة 707**) 
**ليس للوكيل**أن يستعمل مال موكله لصالح نفسه بدون إذن وإلا كان ملزما بتعويض الموكل تعويضا**عادلا يقدره القاضي مع مراعاة ظروف الحال** . 
(**مادة 708**) 
1.* *إذا تعدد الوكلاء**ووكل كل منهم بعقد مستقل كان لأي منهم الانفراد بالعمل ما لم يشترط عليه الموكل أن**يعمل مع الباقين**. 
2.* *فإن وكلوا بعقد واحد دون أن يرخص بانفرادهم في العمل كان**عليهم أن يعملوا مجتمعين إلا إذا كان العمل مما لا يحتاج فيه إلى تبادل الرأي**. 
(**مادة 709**) 
1.* *يكون الوكلاء المتعددون مسئولين بالتضامن متى كانت الوكالة**غير قابلة للانقسام أو كان الضرر الذي أصاب الموكل نتيجة خطأ مشترك بينهم** . 
2.* *ومع ذلك لا يسأل الوكلاء ولو كانوا متضامنين عما فعله أحدهم مجاوزا حدود الوكالة** . 
(**مادة 710**) 
1.* *ليس للوكيل أن ينيب عنه غيره في تنفيذ الوكالة إلا إذا كان**مرخصا له بذلك من قبل الموكل أو أجازه له القانون**. 
2.* *فإذا رخص الموكل للوكيل**في إقامة نائب عنه دون تعيين لشخصه فإن الوكيل لا يكون مسئولا عن خطئه في اختيار**نائبة أو عن خطئه فيما أصدره له من تعليمات ويجوز في هذا الحالة للموكل و لنائب**الوكيل أن يرجع كل منهما مباشرة على الأخر** . 
2-* *التزامات الموكل** : 
(**مادة** 711) 
1-* *الوكالة تبرعية ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك صراحة أو يستخلص ضمنا من مهنة**الوكيل أو غيرها من ظروف الحال** 
2-* *فإذا اتفق على أجر للوكالة كان هذا الأجر**خاضعا لتقدير القاضي إلا إذا دفع طوعا بعد تنفيذ الوكالة** . 
(**مادة 712**) 
1.* *على الموكل أن يرد إلى الوكيل ما أنفقه في سبيل تنفيذ الوكالة التنفيذ المعتاد وذلك**مهما كان حظ الوكيل من النجاح**. 
2.* *ويلتزم الموكل أن يقدم إلى الوكيل المبالغ**اللازمة للإنفاق منها في تنفيذ الوكالة ما لم يتفق على خلاف ذلك** 
(**مادة 713**) 
**يكون الموكل مسئولا عما يصيب الوكيل من ضرر بسبب تنفيذ الوكالة تنفيذا معتادا**ما لم يكن ذلك ناشئا عن خطئه**.
(**مادة 714**) 
**إذا تعدد الموكلون في تصرف واحد**كانوا متضامنين في التزاماتهم نحو الوكيل ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك** .
(**مادة 715**) 
**تطبق المواد من 56 إلى 61 الخاصة بالنيابة في التعاقد في علاقة الموكل بمن**يتعاقد معه الوكيل** . 
(* *ثالثا ) انتهاء الوكالة** : 
(**مادة 716**) 
**تنتهي**الوكالة بإتمام العمل الموكل فيه أو بانقضاء الأجل المعين للوكالة كما تنتهي أيضا**بموت الموكل أو موت الوكيل أو يفقد أحدهما أهليته** .
(**مادة 717**) 
1.* *للموكل في**أي وقت أن يعزل وكيله أو يقيد وكالته ولو وجد اتفاق يخالف ذلك**. 
2.* *على أنه إذا**كان للوكيل أو للغير مصلحة في الوكالة فإنه لا يجوز للموكل أن ينهيها أو يقيدها دون**موافقة من له المصلحة** 
3.* *وفي كل حال يلتزم الموكل بتعويض الوكيل عما يلحقه من**ضرر من جراء عزله في وقت غير مناسب أو بغير مبرر معقول** . 
(**مادة 718**) 
1.* *للوكيل في أي وقت أن ينتحي عن وكالته ولو وجد اتفاق يخالف ذلك ويتم التنحي بإعلانه**للموكل ويكون الوكيل ملزما بتعويض الموكل الذي لحقه من جراء التنحي في وقت غير**مناسب وبغير عذر معقول** . 
2.* *على أنه لا يجوز للوكيل أن يتنحى عن الوكالة متى**كان لأحد من الغير مصلحة فيها إلا إذا وجدت أسباب جدية تبرر ذلك ، على أن يخطر**الغير بهذا التنحي ويمهله وقتا كافيا ليتخذ ما يراه مناسبا لرعاية مصالحة** 
**الفصل**الثالث : الإيداع** 
(**مادة 720**) 
**الإيداع عقد يلتزم الوديع بمقتضاه أن يتسلم من**المودع شيئا لحفظة وأن يرده عينا** 
(* *أولا ) التزامات المودع** : 
(**مادة 721**) 
**على الوديع أن يتسلم الوديعة وليس له أن يستعملها بغير إذن من المودع** .
(**مادة 722**) 
1.* *على الوديع أن يبذل من العناية في حفظ الوديعة ما يبذله في**حفظ ماله دون أن يكلف في ذلك أزيد من عناية الشخص العادي** . 
2.* *ومع ذلك إذا كان**الإيداع بأجر فأنه يلتزم في حفظ الوديعة بعناية الشخص العادي** . 
3.* *وكل ما سبق**ما لم يتفق على خلافة**. 
(**مادة 723**)
**ليس للوديع بغير إذن صريح من المودع أن**ينيب عنه غيره في حفظ الوديعة إلا أن يكون ذلك بسبب ضرورة ملجئه عاجلة** .
(**مادة** 724) 
1.* *على الوديع متى انتهى عقد الإيداع ، أن يرد الوديعة وما يكون قد قبضة**من ثمارها إلى المودع** . 
2.* *وترد الوديعة في المكان الذي كان يلزم حفظها فيه**وتكون مصروفات الرد على المودع** . 
3.* *وكل ما سبق ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضى بغيره** . 
(**مادة 725**) 
1.* *إذا باع الوارث الوديعة وهو حسن النية وتعذر على المودع**استردادها من المشترى فلا يكون الوارث ملزما إلا أن يرد للمودع ما قبضه من ثمن على**أن يحول إليه ما عسى أن يكون له من حقوق قبل المشترى** . 
2.* *فإذا كان التصرف**تبرعا فإن الوارث لا يلتزم إلا برد قيمة الوديعة وقت التبرع** 
(* *ثانيًا** )* *التزامات المودع** : 
(**مادة 726**) 
**الأصل في الإيداع أن يكون بغير أجر فإذا اتفق**على أجر وجب على المودع أن يؤديه في الوقت الذي ينتهي فيه حفظ الوديعة ما لم يوجد**اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك** . 
(**مادة 727**) 
**على المودع أن يرد للوديع ما يكون**قد أنفقه في حفظ الوديعة وأن يعوضه عما يكون قد لحقه من ضرر بسببها** . 
(* *ثالثا**)* *انتهاء الإيداع** : 
(**مادة 728**) 
**ينتهي عقد الإيداع بانقضاء الأجل المتفق عليه**فإذا لم يتفق على الأجل صراحة أو ضمنا كان لكل من المتعاقدين إنهاء الإيداع بعد**إخطار الطرف الآخر بميعاد مناسب** .
(**مادة 729**) 
**يجوز للمودع أن يسترد الوديعة**قبل انقضاء الأجل المتفق عليه وذلك دون إخلال بحق الوديع في الأجر عما بقي من مدة** .
(**مادة 730**)
**إذا كان الإيداع بغير أجر وتعذر على الوديع الاستمرار في حفظ**الوديعة لأسباب طارئة جاز له أن يطلب إنهاء الإيداع قبل الأجل المتفق عليه . على أن**يخطر المودع بتسلم الوديعة في أجل مناسب** .
(**مادة 731**) 
**ينتهي الإيداع تموت**الوديع ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك** 
(* *رابعا ) بعض أنواع الودائع** : 
(**مادة 732**) 
**إذا كانت الوديعة مبلغا من المال أو أي شيء آخر مما يهلك بالاستعمال وكان**الوديع مأذونا له في استعماله اعتبر العقد قرضا**.
(**مادة 733**) 
1.* *يكون أصحاب**الفنادق وما ماثلها ، فيما يجب عليهم من عناية بحفظ الأشياء التي يأتي بها النزلاء**مسئولين حتى عن فعل المترددين على محالهم** . 
2.* *ومع ذلك فإنهم لا يكونوا مسئولون**بالنسبة إلى النقود و الأوراق المالية والأشياء الثمينة عن تعويض مجاوز ألف دينار**ما لم يكونوا قد تسببوا في وقوع الضرر بخطأ جسيم منهم أو من أحد تابعيهم أو يكونوا**وهم على علم بقيمة هذا الأشياء قد أخذوا على عاتقهم حفظها ، أو رفضوا دون سبب معقول**أن يتسلموها عهدة لديهم** . 
(**مادة 734**) 
1.* *على النزيل أن يخطر صاحب الفندق**بسرقة الشيء أو فقده أو تلفه بمجرد كشفه لذلك فإن أبطأ في الإخطار دون سبب معقول**فلا يكون صاحب الفندق مسئولا إذا أثبت أنه لو أخطر في وقت مناسب لأمكنه تفادي الضرر** . 
2.* *وتسقط دعوى النزيل قبل صاحب الفندق بانقضاء ستة أشهر من الوقت الذي يغادر**فيه الفندق** . 
(**مادة 735**) 
**يقع باطلا كل شرط بإعفاء صاحب الفندق من المسئولية**أو بالتخفيف منها** .
**الفصل الرابع : الحراسة** 
(**مادة 736**) 
**الحراسة وضع مال**متنازع فيه بيد أمين إذا كان بقاؤه في يد الحائر من شأنه أن يهدد بالخطر من يدعي**لنفسه حقا فيه على أن يتكفل الأمين بحفظة وإدارته ورده إلى من يثبت له الحق فيه** .
(**مادة 737**) 
**يجوز أن تتم الحراسة بالاتفاق كما يجوز للقضاء أن يأمر بها** .
(**مادة 738**) 
**يكون تعيين الحارس باتفاق ذوي الشأن جميعا فإذا لم يتفقوا تولى**القاضي تعيينه** .
**مادة (739**) 
**تطبق على الحراسة أحكام الإيداع وأحكام الوكالة**بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه مع أحكام المواد التالية وذلك ما لم يحدد الأتفاق أو حكم**القاضي حقوق الحارس والتزاماته على نحو مغاير** . 
(**مادة 740**)
1.* *يلتزم الحارس**بالمحافظة على المال المعهود إليه حراسته وبإدارته ويجب أن يبذل في ذلك عناية الشخص**العادي**. 
2.* *ولا يجوز له أن ينيب عنه في أداء مهمته كلها أو بعضها أحدا من ذوي**الشأن دون رضاء الآخرين أو إذن القاضي** . 
(**مادة 741**) 
**لا يجوز للحارس في غير**ما تقتضيه الإدارة أن يجري أعمال التصرف إلا برضاء ذوي الشأن جميعا أو بترخيص من**القضاء** .
(**مادة 742**) 
1.* *يلتزم الحارس بإمساك دفاتر حساب منتظمة** . 
2.* *كما**يلتزم أن يقدم لذوي الشأن مرة على الأقل كل سنة حسابا بما تسلمه وبما أنفقه مؤيدا**بالمستندات وعليه إذا كان معينا من المحكمة أن يودع إدارة كتابها صورة من ذلك**الحساب** . 
(**مادة 743**) 
1.* *للحارس الحق في أن يتقاضى أجرا ما لم يكن قد قبل**القيام بالحراسة تبرعا** 
2.* *وله أن يسترد ما أنفقه من مصروفات على حفظ وإدارة**المال المعهود إليه حراسته**. 
(**مادة 744**) 
1.* *تنتهي الحراسة باتفاق ذوى الشأن**جميعا أو بحكم القضاء كما تنتهي بانقضاء مدتها إذا كانت لمدة محددة** . 
2.* *وعلى**الحارس حينئذ أن يبادر إلى رد المال المعهود إليه حراسته إلى من يختاره ذوو الشأن**أو من يعينه القاضي** .*
*الباب الرابع : الكفالة والتأمين 

الفصل الأول : الكفالة 
(مادة 745) 
الكفالة عقد بمقتضاه يضم شخص ذمته إلى ذمة المدين في تنفيذ التزام عليه بأن يتعهد للدائن بأدائه إذا لم يؤده المدين . 
( أولا ) أركان الكفالة : 
(مادة 746) 
الكفالة لا تفترض ويجب أن يكون رضاء الكفيل صريحا . 
(مادة 747) 
1. إذا التزم شخص بتقديم كفيل وجب عليه أن يقدم كفيلا موسرا يكون موطنة في الكويت فإن تعذر عليه ذلك كان له أن يقدم تأمينا عينيا كافيا 
2. وإذا أعسر الكفيل بعد الكفالة أو لم يعد له موطن في الكويت وجب تقديم كفيل آخر أو تأمين عيني كفاف . 
(مادة 748) 
تجوز كفالة المدين بغير علمه كما تجوز أيضا رغم معارضته . 
(مادة 749) 
1. تجوز كفالة الالتزام المستقبل إذا حدد مقدما مدى التزام الكفيل 
2. وإذا لم يعين الكفيل مدة كفالتة كان له في أي وقت أن يرجع فيها ما دام الالتزام المكفول لم ينشأ على أن يخطر الدائن برجوعه في وقت مناسب . 
(مادة 750) 
1. لا تكون الكفالة صحيحة إلا إذا كان الالتزام المكفول صحيحا . 
2. وإذا كانت الكفالة بسبب نقص أهليه المدين وأبطل التزامه التزم الكفيل في مواجهة الدائن بوفاء الالتزام المكفول باعتباره مدينا أصليا .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 751) 
1. لا تجوز الكفالة في مبلغ أكبر مما هو مستحق على المدين ولا بشروط أشد من شروط الدين المكفول . 
2. ولكن تجوز الكفالة في مبلغ أقل بشروط أهون . 
(مادة 752) 
تشمل الكفالة الالتزام المكفول وتوابعه كما تشمل مصروفات المطالبة الأولى وما يستجد من مصروفات بعد إخطار الكفيل وكل ذلك ما لم يتفق على خلافة .
( ثانيا ) آثار الكفالة : 
1. العلاقة ما بين الكفيل والدائن : 
(مادة 753) 
يبرأ الكفيل ببراءة المدين .
(مادة 754) 
1. للكفيل أن يتمسك بجميع الأوجه التي يحتج بها المدين. 
2. على أنه ليس للكفيل أن يتمسك بنقص أهليه المدين إذا كانت الكفالة بسبب ذلك 
(مادة 755) 
إذا قبل الدائن أن يستوفي من غير الكفيل شيئا آخر في مقابل الدين برئت ذمه الكفيل ولو استحق هذا الشيء إلا إذا كان الدائن قد احتفظ بالحق في الرجوع على الكفيل . 
(مادة 756) 
1. تبرأ ذمة الكفيل بقدر ما أضاعه الدائن بخطئه من التأمينات . 
2. ويقصد بالتأمينات كل تأمين خصص لضمان الدين حتى لو تقرر بعد الكفالة وكذلك كل تأمين مقرر بحكم القانون . 
(مادة 757) 
1. لا تبرأ ذمه الكفيل لمجرد عدم اتخاذ الدائن الإجراءات ضد المدين عند حلول أجل الدين أو لمجرد تأخره في اتخاذها 
2. ومع ذلك إذا أنذر الكفيل الدائن باتخاذ الإجراءات ضد المدين كان للكفيل أن يطلب براءة ذمته إذا لم يقم الدائن باتخاذ هذه الإجراءات خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الإنذار ما لم يقدم المدين للكفيل ضمانا كافيا 
3. ولا يحول دون حق الكفيل في التمسك ببراءة ذمته أن يمنح الدائن المدين أجلا دون موافقة الكفيل . 
(مادة 758) 
إذا أفلس المدين ولم يتقدم الدائن بالدين في التفليسة سقط حقه في الرجوع على الكفيل بقدر ما كان يستوفيه لو أنه تقدم بدينه فيها . 
(مادة 759) 
1. إذا تعدد الكفلاء بعقد واحد وكفلوا نفس الدين ونفس المدين وكانوا غير متضامنين فيما بينهم قسم الدين عليهم بالتساوي ما لم يبين العقد مقدار ما يكفل كل منهم 
2. فإذا التزم الكفلاء بعقود متوالية كان كل منهم مسئولا عن الدين كله ما لم يحتفظ لنفسه بحق التقسيم . 
(مادة 760) 
1. لا يجوز للدائن أن يرجع على الكفيل وحده إلا بعد رجوعه على المدين كما لا يجوز له أن ينفذ على أموال الكفيل إلا بعد تجريد المدين من أمواله وذلك كله ما لم يكن الكفيل متضامنا مع المدين. 
2. ويجب على الكفيل في الحالتين أن يتمسك بحقه . 
(مادة 761) 
1 ـ إذا طلب الكفيل تجريد المدين وجب عليه أن يقوم على نفقته بإرشاد الدائن إلى أموال للمدين تفي بالدين كله.
2 ـ ولا عبرة الأموال التي يدل عليها الكفيل إذا كانت متنازعا فيها أو كانت موجودة في خارج الكويت .
(مادة 762) 
في كل الأحوال التي يدل فيها الكفيل على أموال المدين تبرأ ذمة الكفيل بقدر ما تعذر على الدائن استيفاؤه من الدين بسبب عدم اتخاذه الإجراءات اللازمة في الوقت المناسب.
(مادة 763) 
إذا كان هناك تأمين عيني مقرر على مال للمدين ضمانا للدين وقدمت كفالة بعد هذا التأمين أو معه جاز للكفيل إذا لم يكن متضامنا مع المدين أن يطلب التنفيذ على المال المحمل بالتأمين العيني قبل التنفيذ على أمواله هو.
مادة ( 764) 
1. يلتزم الدائن بأن يسلم الكفيل وقت وفائه الدين المستندات اللازمة لاستعمال حقه في الرجوع . 
2. وإذا كان الدين المكفول مضمونا بمنقول مرهون أو محبوس وجب على الدائن أن يتخلى عنه للكفيل أو لعدل إذا عارض المدين في تسليمه للكفيل 
3. وإذا كان الدين مضمونا بتأمين عقاري التزم الدائن أن يقوم بالإجراءات اللازمة لسريان حلول الكفيل محله فيه ويتحمل الكفيل مصروفات هذه الإجراءات على أن يرجع بها على المدين. 
(مادة 765) 
الكفيل الذي يكفل يعتبر في علاقته بالدائن كفيلا للكفيل وفي علاقته بالكفيل كما لو كان هذا الكفيل مدينا أصليا بالنسبة إليه . 
(مادة 766) 
في الكفالة القانونية أو القضائية أو التجارية يكون الكفلاء متضامنين فيما بينهم ومتضامنين مع المدين
(مادة 767) 
يجوز للكفيل المتضامن أن يتمسك بما يمسك به الكفيل غير المتضامن من دفوع متعلقة بالدين . 
(مادة 768) 
إذا كان الكفلاء متضامنين فيما بينهم أو كانت كفالتهم بعقود متتالية ووفي أحدهم الدين عند حلوله كان له أن يرجع على كل من الباقين بحصته في الدين وينصبه في حصة المعسر منهم.
1. العلاقة ما بين الكفيل و المدين : 
(مادة 769) 
يجب على الكفيل أن يخطر المدين قبل أن يقوم بوفاء الدين . وإذا قاضاه الدائن وجب عليه أن يطلب إدخال المدين خصما في الدعوى فإن لم يقم بإخطار المدين قبل وفاء الدين أو لم يطلب إدخاله خصما في الدعوى سقط حقه في الرجوع على المدين إذا كان المدين قد وفى الدين أو كانت لديه أسباب من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى بطلانه أو انقضائه . 
(مادة 770) 
للكفيل الذي وفي الدين أن يرجع على المدين بما أداه من أصل الدين وتوابعه وبمصروفات المطالبة الأولى وبما يكون قد أنفقه من مصروفات من وقت إخطاره المدين بالإجراءات التي اتخذت ضده .
(مادة 771) 
إذا وفي الكفيل كل الدين أو بعضه حل محل الدائن في حقه طبقا لقواعد الحلول القانوني . 
(مادة 772) 
إذا تعدد المدينون في دين واحد وكانوا متضامنين فيما بينهم فللكفيل الذي ضمنهم جميعا أن يرجع على أي منهم بكل ما وفاه من الدين . 
الفصل الثاني : التأمين 
(مادة 773) 
1. التأمين عقد يلتزم المؤمن بمقتضاه أن يؤدي إلى المؤمن له أو إلى المستفيد مبلغا من المال أو إيراد مرتبا أو أي عوض مالي آخر في حاله وقوع الحادث أو تحقق الخطر المبين بالعقد وذلك في نظير مقابل نقدي يؤديه المؤمن له للمؤمن . 
2. ويجوز أن يكون مقابل التأمين أقساطا أو دفعه واحدة . 
(مادة 774) 
1. يقصد بالمؤمن له الشخص الذي يتعهد بتنفيذ الالتزامات المقابلة لالتزامات المؤمن ويقصد بالمستفيد الشخص أو الأشخاص الذين يؤدي إليهم المؤمن ما التزم به في حالة وقوع الحادث أو تحقيق الخطر المبين في العقد. 
2. ويعتبر المؤمن له هو المستفيد ما لم يعين في العقد مستفيد غيره. 
( أولا ) إبرام عقد التأمين : 
(مادة 775) 
1. إذا عقد التأمين بغير نيابة عن المؤمن له انصرف إليه العقد إذا أقره ولو بعد تحقق الخطر المؤمن منه . 
2. فإذا تحقق الخطر ولم يقر المؤمن له العقد خلال ثلاث سنوات من تحقق الخطر أصبحت الأقساط المؤداة حقا خالصا للمؤمن 
(مادة 776) 
يقع التأمين من الأضرار باطلا إذا لم يستند إلى مصلحة اقتصادية مشروعة 
(مادة 777 )
يقع التأمين باطلا إذا تبين أن الخطر المؤمن منه كان قد زال أو كان قد تحقق قبل تمام العقد .
( مادة 778 )
في جميع الأحوال التي يعيد فيها المؤمن تأمين ما هو مؤمن لدية من المخاطر لدى الغير يظل المؤمن وحدة مسئولا قبل المؤمن له أو المستفيد . 
(مادة 779) 
1. لا يكون طلب التأمين وحده ملزما للمؤمن له ولا يتم العقد إلا إذا وقع المؤمن على وثيقة التأمين وتم تسليم هذه الوثيقة إلي المؤمن له وإذا تم العقد اعتبر طلب التأمين وما جاء به من بيانات وإقرارات جزء مكملا للعقد 
2. على أن العقد يتم حتى قبل تسليم الوثيقة إذا قام المؤمن استجابة لطلب التأمين بتسليم المؤمن له مذكرة تغطية مؤقتة تستمل على القواعد الأساسية التي يقوم عليه هذا العقد وكانت هذه المذكرة تتضمن التزامات كل من الطرفين قبل الآخر . 
3. ومع ذلك إذا قدم المؤمن له إيصالا بدفع جزء من مقابل التأمين كان له أن يثبت بكافة الطرف أن العقد قدتم حتى ولو لم يكن قد تسلم مذكرة تغطيه مؤقتة . 
(مادة 780) 
إذا لم تطابق الشروط المدونة بالوثيقة ما تم الاتفاق عليه كان للمؤمن له أن يطلب تصحيح هذه الشروط في مدى ثلاثين يوما من وقت تسلم الوثيقة فإن لم يفعل اعتبر ذلك قبولا منه للشروط المدونة فيها .
(مادة 781) 
1. دون إخلال بالأحكام الخاصة بالتأمين على الحياة يجوز أن تكون وثيقة التأمين في صورة وثيقة لمصلحة شخص معين أو وثيقة تحت الأذن أو وثيقة لحاملها فإذا كانت الوثيقة إذنية فإنها تنتقل بالتظهير ولو على بياض 
2. ويجوز للمؤمن أن يحتج على حامل الوثيقة أو على الشخص الذي يتمسك بها بكل الدفوع التي يكون له أن يحتج بها ضد المؤمن له 
(مادة 782) 
لا يجوز الاحتجاج على المؤمن له بالشروط المتعلقة بالبطلان أو بالسقوط أو بالتحكيم إلا إذا أبرزت بطريقة متميزة كأن تكتب بحروف أكثر ظهورا أو أكبر حجما . 
(مادة 783) 
لا يعتد بالشرط الذي يقضي بسقوط حق المؤمن له بسبب تأخره في إعلان الحادث المؤمن منه إلى السلطات أو في تقديم المستندات إذا تبين من الظروف أن التأخر كان لعذر مقبول 
(مادة 784) 
يقع باطلا ما يرد في الوثيقة من الشروط الأتية :
أ – الشرط الذي يستثنى من نطاق التأمين الأعمال المخالفة للقوانين و اللوائح ما لم يكن الاستثناء محددا. 
ب – كل شرط تعسفي يتبين أنه لم يكن لمخالفته أثر في تحقق الخطر المؤمن منه.
(مادة 785) 
يجب أن تكون مدة التأمين مكتوبة بشكل ظاهر في الوثيقة .
مادة (786) 
1. تبدأ مدة التأمين من أول اليوم التالي لتمام العقد وتنتهي بنهاية اليوم الأخير منه 
2. فإذا اتفق على بدء سريان التأمين في يوم معين بدأ سريانه من أول هذا اليوم 
3. وكل ذلك ما لم يتفق على خلافة . 
مادة ( 787) 
فيما عدا عقود التأمين على الحياة يجوز لكل من المؤمن و المؤمن له إذا زادت مدة التأمين على خمس سنوات أن يطلب إنهاء العقد في نهاية كل خمس سنوات من مدته إذا أخطر الطرف الأخر بذلك قبل انقضاء هذه الفترة بسته أشهر على الأقل ويجب ذكر هذه الحكم في وثيقة التأمين .
مادة ( 788) 
1. فيما عدا عقود التأمين على الحياة يجوز بمقتضى شرط محرر في الوثيقة بشكل متميزا الاتفاق على امتداد عقد التأمين من تلقاء ذاته إذا لم يقم المؤمن له قبل انتهاء مدته بثلاثين يوما على الأقل بإبلاغ المؤمن برغبته في عدم امتداد العقد . 
2. ولا يسري مفعول هذا الامتداد إلا سنه فسنه ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق على أن يكون امتداد التأمين لمدة تزيد على ذلك . 
مادة (789) 
1. يعتبر الطلب المرسل بكتاب موصى عليه من المؤمن له إلى المؤمن متضمنا امتداد العقد أو تعديله أو سريانه بعد وقفه قد قبل ، إذا لم يرفض المؤمن هذا الطلب في خلال عشرين يوما من وقت وصول الكتاب له . 
2. ومع ذلك إذا كان قرار المؤمن يعتمد على فحص طبي أو كان الطلب يتعلق بزيادة مبلغ التأمين فلا يعتد إلا بالموافقة الفعلية للمؤمن . 
( ثانيا ) التزامات المؤمن له .
مادة ( 790) 
يلتزم المؤمن له بما يلي : 
( أ)- أن يبين بوضوح وقت إبرام العقد كل الظروف المعلومة له والتي يهم المؤمن معرفتها ليتمكن من تقدير المخاطر التي يأخذها على عاتقه ويعتبر مهما على الأخص الوقائع التي جعلها المؤمن محل أسئلة محددة ومكتوبة .
(ب) – أن يبلغ المؤمن بما يطرأ أثناء العقد من ظروف من شأنها أن يؤدي إلى زيادة المخاطر وذلك فور علمه بها . 
(ج) – أن يؤدي مقابل التأمين في موعد استحقاقه . 
(د) – أن يبادر إلى إبلاغ المؤمن بكل حادثة من شأنها أن تجعله مسئولا ولا تسري أحكام البند (ب) على التأمين على الحياة .
مادة ( 791) 
1. يكون عقد التأمين قابلا للإبطال لمصلحة المؤمن إذا سكت المؤمن له عن أمر أو قدم بيانا غير صحيح وكان من شأن ذلك أن يتغير موضوع الخطر أو تقل أهميته في نظر المؤمن . 
2. فإذا انكشفت الحقيقة قبل تحقق الخطر ، جاز للمؤمن أن يطلب إبطال العقد بعد عشرة أيام من تاريخ إخطاره المؤمن له بكتاب موصى عليه إلا إذا قبل هذا الأخير زيادة في القسط تتناسب مع الزيادة في الخطر ويترتب على إبطال العقد في هذه الحالة أن يرد المؤمن مقابل التأمين أو يرد منه القدر الذي لم يتحمل في مقابله بخطر ما. 
3. أما إذا ظهرت الحقيقة بعد تحقق الخطر وجب خفض مبلغ التأمين بنسبة معدل الأقساط التي أديت فعلا إلى معدل الأقساط التي كان يجب أن تؤدي لو كانت المخاطر قد أعلنت إلى المؤمن على وجه صحيح . 
مادة ( 792) 
1. إذا زادت المخاطر المؤمن منها سواء بفعل المؤمن له أو بغير فعله جاز للمؤمن أن يطلب إنهاء العقد إلا إذا قبل المؤمن له زيادة في مقابل التأمين تتناسب مع الزيادة الطارئة في الخطر . 
2. ومع ذلك لا يجوز للمؤمن أن يتذرع بزيادة المخاطر إذا كان بعد أن علم بها بأي وجه قد أظهر رغبته في استيفاء العقد أو بوجه خاص إذا استمر في استيفاء الأقساط أو إذا أدي التعويض بعد تحقق الخطر المؤمن منه . 
3. ولا تسري أحكام هذه المادة على التأمين على الحياة . 
مادة ( 793) 
يبقى عقد التأمين ساريا دون زيادة في المقابل إذا تحقق الخطر أو زاد احتمال وقوعه : 
• نتيجة عمل قصد به مصلحة المؤمن . 
• أو نتيجة أعمال أديت امتثالا لواجب إنساني أو توخيا للمصلحة العامة. 
مادة ( 794) 
إذا كان تحديد مقابل التأمين ملحوظا فيه اعتبارات من شأنها زيادة الخطر المؤمن منه ثم زالت هذه الاعتبارات أو قلت أهميتها في أثناء سريان العقد كان للمؤمن له على الرغم من كل اتفاق مغاير أن يطلب إنهاء العقد دون مطالبة بتعويض بتعويض ما ، أو أن يطلب تخفيض مقابل التأمين المتفق عليه عن المدة اللاحقة بما يتناسب مع زوال هذه الاعتبارات وفقا لتعريفة التأمين المعمول بها يوم إبرام العقد 
مادة ( 795) 
1. يستحق القسط الأول من أقساط التأمين وقت إتمام العقد ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك . 
2. ولا يحوز للمؤمن الذي سلم وثيقة التأمين قبل أداء القسط الأول أن يتمسك بما قد تنص عليه هذه الوثيقة من أرجاء سريان العقد إلى ما بعد أداء هذا القسط . 
3. ويستحق كل قسط من الأقساط التالية عند بداية كل فترة من فترات التأمين ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك ويقصد بفترة التأمين المدة التي يحسب عنها القسط وفي حالة الشك تعتبر فترة التأمين سنه واحدة . 
مادة ( 796) 
1. تؤدي أقساط التأمين – فيما عدا القسط الأول – في موطن المؤمن له . 
2. ومع ذلك يكون القسط واجب الأداء في موطن المؤمن إذا تأخر المؤمن له في دفعه بعد أعذاره . 
3. وذلك كله ما لم يتفق على غيره . 
مادة ( 797) 
1. إذا لم يدفع أحد الأقساط في ميعاد استحقاقه جاز للمؤمن أن يعذر المؤمن له بكتاب موصى عليه بوجوب أداء القسط و بالنتائج المترتبة على التأخير في الوفاء 
2. ويترتب على الأعذار قطع المدة المقررة لعدم سماع دعوى المطالبة بالقسط 
مادة ( 798) 
1. فيما عدا الأحكام الخاصة بالتأمين على الحياة إذا لم يقم المؤمن له بأداء القسط رغم أعذاره فإن عقد التأمين يقف سريانه بانقضاء ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ الأعذار . 
2. ويجوز للمؤمن بعد انقضاء ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ الوقف أن يطلب الحكم بتنفيذ العقد أو فسخه . 
3. فإذا أديت قبل الفسخ الأقساط المتأخرة وما يكون مستحقا من مصروفات عاد العقد إلى السريان من بدء اليوم التالي للأداء . 
4. ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق يعفي المؤمن من أن يقوم بأعذار المؤمن له أو ينقص من المواعيد المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين الأولى و الثانية . 
( ثالثا ) التزامات المؤمن : 
(مادة 799) 
يلتزم المؤمن عند تحقق الخطر المؤمن منه أو عند حلول الأجل المحدد في العقد بأداء مبلغ التأمين المستحق خلال ثلاثين يوما من اليوم الذي يقدم فيه صاحب الحق البيانات و المستندات اللازمة للتثبت من حقه .
(مادة 800) 
في التأمين من الأضرار يلتزم المؤمن بتعويض المؤمن له عن الضرر الناتج من وقوع الخطر المؤمن منه ، على ألا يكون ذلك مجاوز لمبلغ التأمين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 801) 
1. في التأمين من الأضرار يحل المؤمن قانونا بما أداه من تعويض في الدعاوى التي تكون للمؤمن له قبل المسئول قانونا عن الضرر المؤمن منه وذلك ما لم يكن المسئول عن الضرر قريبا أو صهرا للمؤمن له ممن يكونون معه في معيشة واحدة أو شخصا يكون المؤمن له مسئولا عن أعماله 
2. وتبرأ ذمة المؤمن قبل المؤمن له من كل مبلغ التأمين أو بعضه إذا أصبح حلوله محله متعذرا بسبب راجع إلى المؤمن له 
( رابعا ) انتقال الحقوق والالتزامات الناشئة عن عقد التأمين وانقضاؤها : 
(مادة 802) 
1. تنتقل الحقوق و الالتزامات الناشئة عن عقد التأمين إلى من تنتقل إليه ملكية الشيء المؤمن عليه عند التصرف فيه أما في حالة وفاة المؤمن له فتنتقل هذه الحقوق و الالتزامات إلى ورثته مع مراعاة ما تقضي به أحكام الميراث . 
2. ومع ذلك يجوز لكل من المؤمن و من انتقلت إليه الملكية أو آلت إليه عن طريق الإرث أن يفسخ العقد وحدة وللمؤمن أن يستعمل حقة في الفسخ خلال ثلاثين يوما من التاريخ الذي يخطر فيه بالتصرف الناقل للملكية أو بوفاة المؤمن له . 
(مادة 803) 
يقع باطلا كل شرط يستحق المؤمن بمقتضاه تعويضا إذا أختار من انتقلت أو آلت إليه ملكية الشيء المؤمن عليه إنهاء العقد .
(مادة 804) 
إذا انتقلت ملكية الشيء المؤمن عليه بقي من انتقلت منه الملكية ملزما بدفع ما حل من أقساط وتبرأ ذمته من الأقساط المستقبلة وذلك من التاريخ الذي يخطر فيه المؤمن بكتاب موصى عليه بحصول التصرف الناقل للملكية .
(مادة 805) 
إذا تعدد الورثة أو المتصرف إليهم وسرى عقد التأمين بالنسبة لهم كانوا مسئولين بالتضامن عن دفع الأقساط.
(مادة 806) 
1. إذا أفلس المؤمن له قبل انقضاء مدة العقد بقي التأمين قائما لصالح جماعة الدائنين التي تصبح مدينة مباشرة قبل المؤمن بمجموع الأقساط التي تستحق من يوم صدور الحكم بشهر الإفلاس ويكون لكل من الطرفين الحق في إنهاء العقد في مدى ثلاثة أشهر تبدأ من هذا التاريخ وعلى المؤمن في حالة الإنهاء أن يرد لجماعة الجزء من القسط الذي لم يتحمل في مقابله خطر ما. 
2. فإذا أفلس المؤمن فأن العقد يقف سريانه من يوم صدور الحكم بشهر الإفلاس ويكون للمؤمن له الحق في استرداد الجزء من القسط الذي يكون قد دفعة عن الفترة التي يوقف فيها العقد وذلك دون إخلال بالأحكام الخاصة بالتأمين على الحياة . 
(مادة 807) 
تسقط الدعاوى الناشئة عن عقد التأمين بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من وقت حدوث الواقعة التي تولدت عنها هذه الدعاوى وذلك ما لم يقض القانون بخلافة ومع ذلك لا تسري المادة: 
( أ ) ـ في حالة إخفاء بيانات متعلقة بالخطر المؤمن عنه أو تقديم بيانات غير صحيحة أو غير دقيقة عن هذا الخطر إلا من اليوم الذي علم فيه المؤمن بذلك 
(ب) ـ في حالة وقوع الحادث المؤمن منه إلا من اليوم الذي علم فيه ذوو الشأن بوقوعه.
(ج) ـ عندما يكون سبب دعوى المؤمن له على المؤمن ناشئا عن رجوع الغير عليه إلا من يوم رفع الدعوى من هذا الغير على المؤمن له أو من اليوم الذي يستوفي فيه الغير التعويض من المؤمن له.
(مادة 808) 
1. لا يجوز الاتفاق على عدم سريان أحكام النصوص الواردة في هذا الفصل أو على تعديلها إلا إن يكون ذلك لمصلحة المؤمن له أو لمصلحة المستفيد . 
2. ومع ذلك لا يحوز الاتفاق على إطالة المدة المقررة لسقوط الدعاوى المبينة في المادة السابقة ولا على تقصيرها حتى لو كان ذلك لمصلحة المؤمن له أو لمصلحة المستفيد. 
(مادة 809) 
تسري الأحكام المبينة في هذا الفصل على جميع أنواع التأمين مع مراعاة ما تقضي به التشريعات الخاصة في شأن نوع معين منها .

الباب الأول : حق الملكية 

الفصل الأول : أحكام حق الملكية 
الفرع الأول – نطاق حق الملكية 
(مادة 810) 
لمالك الشيء أن يستعمله وأن يستغله وأن يتصرف فيه في حدود القانون .
(مادة 811) 
ملكية الشيء تشمل أجزاءه وثماره ومنتجاته وملحقاته ما لم يوجد نص أو تصرف قانوني يخالف ذلك .
(مادة 812) 
ملكية الأرض تشتمل ما تحتها وما فوقها إلى الحد المفيد في التمتع بها وفقا للمألوف ما لم يوجد نص أو تصرف قانوني يخالف ذلك . 
مادة (813) 
لكل مالك أن يجبر جاره على وضع حدود لأملاكهما المتلاصقة وتكون نفقات التحديد مناصفة بينهما 
(مادة 814) 
لا يجوز للمالك أن يكون له على ملك جاره فتحات إلا في الحدود التي يقررها القانون.
(مادة 815) 
إذا تضمن التصرف القانوني شرطا يمنع المتصرف إليه من التصرف في المال الذي اكتسب ملكيته بمقتضى ذلك التصرف أو يقيد حقه في التصرف فيه فلا يصح الشرط ما لم يكن مبنيا على باعث قوى ومقصورا على مدة معقولة 
(مادة 816)
1. إذا كان الشرط المانع أو المفيد للتصرف صحيحا وتصرف المشروط عليه لما يخالف الشرط جاز لكل من المشترط ومن تقرر الشرط لمصلحته إبطال التصرف . 
2. ومع ذلك يصح التصرف المخالف للشرط إذا أقره المشترط وذلك ما لم يكن الشرط قد تقرر لمصلحة الغير . 
(مادة 817) 
1. لا يحتج بالشرط المانع أو المقيد للتصرف على الغير إلا إذا كان على علم به وقت التصرف أو كان في مقدوره أن يعلم به . 
2. فإذا كان الشيء عقارا وتم شهر التصرف الذي ورد به الشرط فيعتبر الغير عالما بالشرط من وقت الشهر . 
الفرع الثاني ـ الملكية الشائعة 
( أولا) أحكام الشيوع:
(مادة 818) 
1. إذا تعدد أصحاب الحق العيني على شيء غير مفرزة حصه كل منهم، فهم شركاء على الشيوع وتكون حصصهم متساوية ما لم يثبت غير ذلك . 
2. وتسري النصوص التالية على الملكية الشائعة كما تسري على الحقوق العينية الشائعة الأخرى ما لم تتعارض مع طبيعة الحق أو مع ما يقرره القانون 
(مادة 819) 
1. لكل شريك الحق في استعمال الشيء الشائع و استغلاله بقدر حصته وبمراعاة حقوق شركائه . 
2. وله أن يتصرف في حصته الشائعة . 
(مادة 820) 
تكون إدارة المال الشائع و التصرف فيه من حق الشركاء مجتمعين ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك .
(مادة 821) 
1. لأغلبية الشركاء على أساس قيمة الحصص أن تقوم بأعمال الإدارة المعتادة ، ولها أن تعين من الشركاء أو من الغير مديرا يقوم بهذه الأعمال ولها أن تضع نظاما للإدارة . 
2. ويسري ما تتخذه الأغلبية على جميع الشركاء وخلفائهم سواء كان الخلف عاما أو خاصا . 
(مادة 822) 
إذا لم تتوفر الأغلبية المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة فللمحكمة بناء على طلب أي شريك أن تتخذ من التدابير ما تقتضيه الضرورة أو المصلحة ولها أن تعين عند الحاجة من يدير المال الشائع.
(مادة 823) 
إذا تولى أحد الشركاء عملا من أعمال الإدارة المعتادة ولم تعترض عليه أغلبية الشركاء في وقت مناسب اعتبر فيما قام به نائبا عن الجميع فإذا اعترضت الأغلبية لا ينفذ تصرف الشريك في حق باقي الشركاء .
(مادة 824) 
1. للشركاء الذين يملكون على الأقل ثلاثة أرباع المال الشائع أن يقرروا في سبيل تحسين الانتفاع بهذا المال من التغييرات الأساسية و التعديل في الغرض الذي أعد له ما يجاوز الإدارة المعتادة ، على أن يخطروا باقي الشركاء بذلك القرار كتابة قبل إحداث التغيير أو التعديل ولمن خالف من هؤلاء أن يتقدم إلى المحكمة باعتراضه خلال ثلاثين يوما من وقت الأخطار 
2. و للمحكمة إذا اعتمدت قرار الأغلبية . أن تقرر ما تراه مناسبا من التدابير. 
(مادة 825) 
لكل شريك الحق في أن يتخذ من الوسائل ما يلزم لحفظ الشيء الشائع وذلك دون حاجة لموافقة باقي الشركاء . 
(مادة 826) 
نفقات حفظ المال الشائع وإدارته وسائر التكاليف المقررة عليه يتحملها جميع الشركاء كل بنسبة حصته ، ما لم يتفق الشركاء جميعا على غيره أو يقض القانون بخلافة .
(مادة 827) 
للشركاء الذين يملكون على الأقل ثلاثة أرباع المال الشائع أن يقرروا التصرف فيه إذا استندوا في ذلك إلى أسباب قوية وكانت القسمة ضارة بمصالح الشركاء، وعليهم أن يخطروا باقي الشركاء بقرارهم كتابه ولمن خالف من هؤلاء أن يتقدم إلى المحكمة باعتراضه خلال ستين يوما من وقت الإخطار وللمحكمة تبعا للظروف التصريح بالتصرف أو رفضه.
(مادة 828) 
في الحالات التي ينص فيها القانون على حق أغلبية الشركاء في الإدارة غير المعتادة أو التصرف لا تتوفر الأغلبية في شريك واحد مهما بلغت حصته في المال . 
(مادة 829) 
إذا تصرف الشريك في جزء مفرز من المال الشائع فلا يكون للتصرف أثر ، فيما يتعلق بنقل الملكية أو إنشاء الحقوق العينية الأخرى إلا إذا وقع هذا الجزء عند القسمة في نصيب الشريك المتصرف . 
( ثانيا ) انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة : 
( مادة 830) 
1. لكل شريك أن يطلب قسمة المال الشائع ما لم يكن مجبرا على البقاء في الشيوع بمقتضى القانون أو التصرف ، ولا يجوز الإجبار على البقاء في الشيوع بمقتضى التصرف القانوني إلى أجل يجاوز خمس سنين . فإذا كان الأجل لا يجاوز هذه المدة سرى الإجبار في حق الشريك ومن يخلفه . 
2. ومع ذلك فللمحكمة ، بناء على طلب أحد الشركاء إن تأمر بالبقاء في الشيوع مدة تحددها أو بالاستمرار فيه إلى أجل لاحق للأجل المشروط وذلك متى كانت القسمة العاجلة ضارة بمصالح الشركاء . كما لها أن تأمر بالقسمة قبل انقضاء الأجل المشروط إذا وجد سبب قوي يبرر ذلك. 
(مادة 831) 
1. للشركاء جميعا أن يتفقوا على قسمة المال الشائع بالطريقة التي يرونها ما لم يقض نص بغيرة . 
2. ولا يجوز إجراء القسمة بالاتفاق إذا كان أحد الشركاء غير كامل الأهلية ما لم يكن له ولي ، وكذلك إذا كان أحدهم غائبا أو مفقودا وثبتت غيبته أو فقده . 
(مادة 832) 
1. للمتقاسم الحق في طلب القسمة التي تمت بالتراضي إذا لحقه منها غبن يزيد على الخمس ، ويكون التقدير حسب قيم الأشياء وقت القسمة 
2. وتسقط دعوى الإبطال بمرور سنه من وقت القسمة . 
3. وللمدعي عليه أن يمنع الإبطال إذا أكمل للمدعي نقدا أو عينا ما نقص من نصيبه. 
(مادة 833) 
ترفع دعوى القسمة أمام المحكمة الكلية وللمحكمة أن تندب خبيرا أو أكثر لإفراز الأنصبة إن كان المال يقبل القسمة عينا دون نقص كبير في قيمته . 
(مادة 834) 
1. تكون الأنصبة على أساس أصغر حصة ولو كانت القسمة جزئية . 
2. ويجب أن يجنب الكل شريك نصيبه إذا اتفق الشركاء على ذلك ، أو تعذرت القسمة على أساس أصغر حصة . 
3. ويجوز أن يكمل ما نقص من قيمة النصيب العيني بمعدل يدفعه من يحصل على نصيب أكبر من قيمة حصته . 
(مادة 835) 
بعد الانتهاء من الفصل في المنازعات المتعلقة بتكوين الأنصبة و المنازعات الأخرى ، فإن كانت الأنصبة قد كونت بطريق التجنيب أصدرت المحكمة حكما بإعطاء كل شريك نصيبه المفرز. وإن كانت قد كونت على أساس أصغر حصة تجري القسمة بالاقتراع وتثبت المحكمة ذلك في المحضر وتصدر حكما بإعطاء كل شريك نصيبه المفرز .
(مادة 836)
1. إذا كانت قسمة المال عينا غير ممكنة أو كان من شأنها إحداث نقص كبير قي قيمته ، حكمت المحكمة ببيعه بالمزاد بالطريقة المبينة في قانون المرافعات. 
2. ويجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بقصر المزايدة على الشركاء إذا طلبوا ذلك بالإجماع ما لم يكن بينهم غير كامل الأهلية وليس له ولي أو كان بينهم من ثبتت غيبته أو فقده . 
(مادة 837) 
1. يجب على الشركاء ، سواء كانت القسمة قضائية أو اتفاقية ، أن يدخلوا الدائنين المشهرة حقوقهم قبل رفع الدعوى أو قبل إبرام القسمة الاتفاقية ، وإلا كانت القسمة غير نافذة في حقهم . 
2. ولدائني كل شريك أن يعارضوا في أن تتم القسمة القضائية في غيبتهم ، وتكون المعارضة بإنذار رسمي يوجه إلى جميع الشركاء ويجب على الشركاء إدخال من عارض من الدائنين في الدعوى وإلا كانت القسمة غير نافذة في حقهم . 
(مادة 838) 
يعتبر المتقاسم مالكا وحده للنصيب المفرز الذي اختص به في القسمة وتكون ملكيته له خالصة من كل حق رتبه غيره من الشركاء ما لم يكن الحق قد تقرر بإجماع الشركاء أو بأغلبيتهم وفقا للقانون .
(مادة 839) 
إذا كانت حصة الشريك قبل القسمة مثقلة بحق عيني ترتب على القسمة أن يثقل هذا الحق نصيب الشريك المفرز أو جزءا مما وقع في هذا النصيب بعادل قيمة الحصة التي كانت مثقلة بالحق وتعين المحكمة هذا الجزء عند عدم اتفاق ذوى الشأن .
(مادة 840)
1. يضمن كل متقاسم للآخر ما يقع في النصيب الذي اختص به من تعرض أو استحقاق لسبب سابق على القسمة . 
2. فإذا استحق نصيب المتقاسم كله أو بعضه ، كان له أن يطلب فسخ القسمة وإجراء قسمة جديدة إذا كان ممكنا دون ضرر لباقي المتقاسمين أو للغير فإن لم يطلب الفسخ أو تعذر إجراء قسمة جديدة كان لمستحق الضمان الرجوع على المتقاسمين الآخرين بمقدار ما نقص من نصيبه على أساس قيمة الأموال المقسومة فإذا كان أحدهم معسرا وزع القدر الذي يلزمه على مستحق الضمان وجميع المتقاسمين غير المعسرين . 
(مادة 841) 
يضمن المتقاسم ما يقع لغيره من المتقاسمين من تعرض أو استحقاق لسبب لاحق للقسمة يرجع إلى فعله ، ويلتزم بتعويض مستحق الضمان عما نقص من نصيبه مقدار وقت الاستحقاق ، ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق على خلاف ذلك.
(مادة 842) 
مع عدم الإخلال بما تقضي به المادة السابقة لا يكون للضمان محل إذا وجد اتفاق صريح على الإعفاء منه في الحالة الخاصة التي نشأ عنها أو كان الاستحقاق راجعا إلى خطأ المتقاسم نفسه.
( ثالثا) قسمة المهايأة : 
(مادة 843) 
1. للشركاء جميعا أن يتفقوا على قسمة منافع المال الشائع مهايأة بأن ينتفع كل منهم بجزء مفرز مدة معينة لا يصح أن تزيد على خمس سنين، وتنتهي القسمة بانقضاء المدة المتفق عليها دون حاجة إلى تنبيه . 
2. فإذا لم يتفق على مدة اعتبرت القسمة لمدة سنه تمتد سنه بسنه ، وتنتهي إذا نبه أحد الشركاء شركاءه برغبته في ذلك قبل انقضاء السنة الجارية بستين يوما . 
3. وإذا انتهت القسمة ، وبقي الشركاء كل منهم منتفعا بالجزء الذي اختص به دون اعتراض من أحدهم تجددت لمدة سنه تمتد على النحو السابق . 
(مادة 844) 
للشركاء جميعا أن يتفقوا على قسمة منافع المال الشائع مهايأة بأن يتناوبوا الانتفاع به كل منهم لمدة تتناسب مع حصته . 
(مادة 845) 
للشركاء أثناء القسمة النهائية أن يتفقوا على قسمة المال الشائع مهايأة بينهم حتى تتم القسمة النهائية فإذا تعذر اتفاقهم على قسمة المهايأة جاز للمحكمة بناء على طلب أحد الشركاء أن تأمر بها . 
(مادة 846) 
تخضع قسمة المهايأة من حيث أهلية المتقاسمين وحقوقهم و التزاماتهم ومن حيث الاحتجاج بها على الغير لأحكام عقد الإيجار ما لم تتعارض هذه الأحكام مع طبيعة القسمة . 
( رابعا ) الشيوع الإجباري : 
(مادة 847) 
إذا تبين من الغرض الذي أعد له المال الشائع أنه يجب أن يبقي شائعا فليس للشريك أن يطلب قسمته ولا أن يتصرف في حصته تصرفا يتعارض مع ذلك الغرض . 
( خامسا ) ملكية الطبقات والشقق : 
(مادة 848) 
1. تسري نصوص المواد التالية على كل بناء أو مجموعة أبنية لعدة أشخاص ، كل منهم يملك جزءا مفرزا وحصة شائعة في الأجزاء المشتركة . 
2. ومن يملك جزءا مفرزا يعتبر مالكا حصة شائعة في الأجزاء المشتركة ما لم يثبت خلافة . 
(مادة 849)
1. تشتمل الأجزاء المشتركة : الأرض وهيكل البناء و أجزاءه وملحقاته غير المعدة للاستعمال الخاص بأحد الملاك ، تشمل بوجه خاص. 
( أ ) ـ الأرض المقام عليها البناء و الأفنية و الممرات الخارجية و الحدائق وموافق السيارات .
(ب) ـ أساسيات البناء ـ والأسقف والأعمدة المعدة لحملها و الجدران الرئيسية.
(ج) ـ المداخل ، و الممرات الداخلية ، و السلالم ، و المصاعد .
( د ) ـ الأماكن المخصصة للحراس وغيرهم من العاملين في خدمة البناء 
(هـ) ـ الأماكن المخصصة للخدمات المشتركة .
( و ) ـ كل أنواع الأنابيب والأجهزة إلا ما كان منها داخل أحد الأجزاء المفرزة وتقتصر منفعته على مالك هذا الجزء. 
2. كل ما سبق ما لم يرد في سندات الملك ما يخالفه . 
(مادة 850) 
1. الأجزاء المشتركة التي تقتصر منفعتها على بعض الملاك فقط تكون ملكا مشتركا لهؤلاء الملاك . 
2. وبوجه خاص تكون الحواجز الفاصلة بين جزءين من أجزاء الطبقة ملكا مشتركا لمالكيها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 851) 
تكون حصة كل مالك في الأجزاء المشتركة بنسبة قيمة الجزء الذي يملكه مفرزا ، وتقدر قيمة هذا الجزء على أساس مساحته وموقعة وقت إنشاء البناء . 
(مادة 852)
الأجزاء المشتركة لا تقبل القسمة ، ولا يجوز للمالك أن يتصرف في حصة منها مستقلة عن الجزء الذي يملكه مفرزا و التصرف في الجزء المفرز يشمل حصة المتصرف في الأجزاء الشائعة .
(مادة 853) 
1. للملاك بأغلبية ثلاثة أرباع الأنصبة أن يضعوا نظاما لضمان حسن الانتفاع بالعقار وإدارته . 
2. ولا يحوز أن تفرض في النظام قيود على ملكية الأجزاء المفرزة أو المشتركة لا يبررها تخصيص هذه الأجزاء أو موقعها . 
(مادة 854) 
لكل مالك ، في سبيل الانتفاع بالجزء الذي يملكه مفرزا أن يستعمل الأجزاء المشتركة فيما خصصت له مع مراعاة حقوق غيره من الملاك . 
(مادة 855) 
لكل مالك ، أن يتصرف في الجزء المفرز الذي يملكه ، وله أن يستعمله وأن يستغله بما لا يتعارض مع التخصيص المتفق عليه أو مع ما أعد له .
(مادة 856) 
1. يجوز لكل مالك أن يحدث على نفقته تعديلا في الأجزاء المشتركة إذا كان من شأنه تحسين الانتفاع بتلك الأجزاء دون أن يغير من تخصيصها أو يلحق الضرر بالملاك الآخرين . 
2. ويجب ، قبل إحداث التعديل ، الحصول على موافقة الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد وفقا لنص المادة 867 ، وفي حالة عدم وجود اتحاد الحصول على موافقة أغلبية ثلاثة أرباع الأنصبة ، فإذا لم يحصل على الموافقة كان له أن يطلب من المحكمة التصريح له بإجرائه . 
(مادة 857) 
لا يجوز لأي مالك أن يقوم بعمل من شأنه أن يهدد سلامة البناء أو يغير في شكله أو مظهرة الخارجي . 
(مادة 858) 
1. نفقات حفظ الأجزاء المشتركة وصيانتها وإدارتها وتجديدها يتحملها جميع الملاك كل بنسبة حصته في تلك الأجزاء . 
2. ومع ذلك فنفقات الخدمات المشتركة التي تخص بعض الملاك أو يتفاوت الانتفاع بها تفاوتا واضحا توزع بنسبة ما يعود منها على كل طابق أو شقة من منفعة . 
3. كل ذلك ما لم يتفق على خلافة . 
(مادة 859) 
1. يجوز للملاك بأغلبية الأنصبة ، أن يكونوا اتحادا لإدارة العقار وضمان حسن الانتفاع به . 
2. ويكون لاتحاد الملاك شخصية اعتبارية من تاريخ شهر الاتفاق على تكوينه . 
3. وينظم شهر اتحاد الملاك بقرار يصدر من وزير العدل . 
(مادة 860) 
1. إذا لم يوجد اتحاد للملاك تكون إدارة الأجزاء المشتركة وفقا لما يتم الاتفاق عليه في النظام المشار إليه في المادة 853 والقواعد العامة في إدارة الملكية الشائعة . 
2. فإذا وجد اتحاد الملاك تسري النصوص التالية واللائحة العامة لإدارة ملكية الطبقات و الشقق التي تصدر بمرسوم . 
(مادة 861) 
1. يجوز لاتحاد الملاك أن يمتلك طبقة أو شقة أو أكثر ملكية مفرزة ، ويكون له أن يتصرف فيها. 
2. ولا يكون للاتحاد بسبب ملكية بعض الأجزاء المفرزة أصوات في الجمعية العمومية. 
(مادة 862) 
يعتبر اتحاد الملاك حارسا على الأجزاء المشتركة ويكون مسئولا بهذه الصفة عن الأضرار التي تلحق الملاك أو الغير ، دون إخلال بحقه في الرجوع على غيره وفقا للقانون .
(مادة 863) 
1. تتكون الجمعية العمومية من جميع الملاك . 
2. وإذا تعدد الأشخاص الذين يملكون معا طبقة أو شقه فيعتبرون فيما يتعلق بعضوية الجمعية مالكا واحدا ، وعليهم أن يوكلوا من يمثلهم فيها فإذا لم يتفقوا فللمحكمة بناء على طلب أحدهم أو على طلب مدير الاتحاد أن تعين من يمثلهم . 
(مادة 864) 
1. لكل مالك عدد من الأصوات في الجمعية العمومية يتناسب مع حصته في الأجزاء المشتركة . 
2. ومع ذلك فإذا كانت حصة المالك تزيد على النصف ، انقص عدد ما له من أصوات إلى ما يساوى مجموع أصوات باقي الملاك 
(مادة 865) 
1. يجوز للمالك أن يوكل غيره في حضور اجتماعات الجمعية العمومية و التصويت فيها 
2. ولا يحوز لشخص واحد أن يكون وكيلا عن أكثر من مالك كما لا يجوز لمن له عدد من الأصوات مساو لأصوات باقي الأعضاء أن يكون وكيلا عن غيره 
3. ولا يجوز لمدير الاتحاد ولا لأحد معاونيه ولا لأزوجهم أن يكونوا وكلا عن الملاك. 
(مادة 866) 
تصدر قرارات الجمعية العمومية بأغلبية ما للحاضرين من أصوات ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك .
(مادة 867) 
تصدر قرارات الجمعية العمومية بأغلبية أصوات جميع الأعضاء في شأن :
( أ ) ـ التفويض في اتخاذ قرار من القرارات التي تكفي للموافقة عليها أغلبية أصوات الحاضرين.
(ب) ـ تعيين أو عزل مدير الاتحاد أو أعضاء مجلس الإدارة 
(ج) ـ التصريح لأحد الملاك بإحداث تعديل في الأجزاء المشتركة وفقا لنص المادة 856.
( د ) ـ تعديل نسب توزيع النفقات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 858 إذا أصبح هذا التعديل ضروريا بسبب تغيير تخصيص بعض الطبقات أو الشقق .
(هـ) ـ شروط تنفيذ الأعمال التي تفرضها القوانين أو اللوائح 
( و ) ـ الشروط التي يتم بها التصرف في الأجزاء المشتركة إذا أصبح هذا التصرف واجبا تفرضه القوانين أو اللوائح . 
( ز ) ـ تجديد البناء في حالة الهلاك كليا أو جزئيا ، وتوزيع نفقاته على الملاك.
(مادة 868) 
عند هلاك البناء كليا أو جزئيا يخصص ما قد يستحق بسببه لأعمال التجديد ما لم يجمع الملاك على غير ذلك . 
(مادة 869)
تصدر قرارات الجمعية العمومية بأغلبية ثلاثة أصوات جميع الأعضاء في شأن : 
( أ ) ـ وضع نظام للملكية لضمان حسن الانتفاع بالعقار وإدارته أو تعديله .
(ب) ـ إحداث تعديل أو تغيير أو إضافة في الأجزاء المشتركة إذا كان من شأن ذلك تحسين الانتفاع بها في حدود ما خصص له العقار وعلى الجمعية في هذه الحالة أن تقرر بنفس الأغلبية توزيع نفقات ما قررته من أعمال وكذلك نفقات تشغيل وصيانة ما استحدث . 
ولا يجوز لأي مالك أن يمنع أو يعطل تنفيذ ما قررته الجمعية ولو اقتضى هذا التنفيذ القيام بأعمال داخل طبقته أو شقته ولمن يلحقه ضرر بسبب تنفيذ الإهمال التي قررتها الجمعية الحق في مطالبه الاتحاد بالتعويض.
(ج) ـ التصرفات العقارية التي من شأنها كسب أو نقل أو ترتيب حق من الحقوق العينية بالنسبة للأجزاء المشتركة غير المنصوص عليها في المادة 867 (و) 
(د) ـ تملك الاتحاد جزءا من الأجزاء المفرزة والتصرف فيما يملكه من هذه الأجزاء.
(مادة 870) 
تصدر قرارات الجمعية العمومية بإجماع أصوات الأعضاء في شأن:
(أ)- التصرف في جزء من الأجزاء المشتركة إذا كان الاحتفاظ بهذا الجزء ضروريا للانتفاع بالعقار وفقا للتخصيص المتفق عليه .
(ب)- إنشاء طبقات أو شقق جديدة بغرض تمليكها ملكية مفرزة.
(مادة 871) 
1. تعين الجمعية العمومية مديرا للاتحاد من بين الملاك أو من غيرهم لمدة لا تزيد على سنتين قابلة للتجديد 
2. وإذا لم تعين الجمعية العمومية مديرا للاتحاد كان لكل مالك أن يطلب من محكمة الأمور المستعجلة تعيين مديرا مؤقت . 
(مادة 872) 
يمثل المدير الاتحاد أمام المحاكم و الجهات الإدارية وفي التعامل مع الغير .
(مادة 873) 
يتولى المدير تنفيذ نظام الملكية وقرارات الجمعية العمومية وحفظ الأجزاء المشتركة وذلك بالإضافة إلى ما يتقرر له من اختصاصات أخرى وفقا للقانون .
(مادة 874) 
1. يجوز إنشاء مجلس لإدارة الاتحاد لمساعدة المدير والرقابة على أعماله وإبداء الرأي للجمعية فيما يراه والقيام بما تكلفة به . 
2. إذا لم ينص في نظام الملكية على إنشاء مجلس للإدارة يجوز للجمعية العمومية بأغلبية أصوات جميع الأعضاء أن تقرر إنشاء المجلس . 
الفصل الثاني : أسباب كسب الملكية
الفرع الأول ـ كسب الملكية ابتداء (الاستيلاء)
(مادة 875)
من حاز منقولاً مباحاً بنية تملكه ملكه.
(مادة 876)
1ـ يصبح المنقول مباحاً إذا تخلى عنه مالكه بنية النزول عن ملكيته.
2ـ وتعتبر الحيوانات غير الأليفة مباحة ما دامت طليقة ، ومع ذلك فإذا أحرز حيوان منها ثم عاد طليقاً فلا يعتبر مباحاً إلا إذا لم يتعبه المالك فوراً أو إذا كف عن تتبعه.
3ـ وما روض من الحيوانات وألف الرجوع إلى المكان المخصص له ، ثم فقد هذه العادة ، أصبح مباحاً ما دام طليقاً وكف صاحبه عن تتبعه.
(مادة 877)
الكنز المدفون أو المخبوء الذي لا يستطيع أحد أن يثبت ملكيته له ، يكون خمسه لمن يعثر عليه والباقي لمالك الشيء الذي وجد فيه الكنز أو لمالك رقبته أو للواقف أو ورثته إذا كان الشيء الذي وجد فيه موقوفاً وذلك مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المادة 879.
(مادة 878)
كل عقار لا مالك له يكون ملكاً للدولة.
(مادة 879)
الحق في صيد البر والبحر واللقطة والأشياء الأثرية ما في باطن الأرض من معادن تنظمه تشريعات خاصة.
الفرع الثاني ـ كسب الملكية ما بين الأحياء
(أولاً) الالتصاق:
(مادة 880)
كل ما على الأرض أو تحتها من بناء أو منشآت أخرى أو غراس ، يعتبر من عمل مالك الأرض أقامه على نفقته ويكون مملوكاً له ، ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك.
(مادة 881)
1ـ يكون ملكاً لمالك الأرض ما يحدثه فيها من منشآت أو غراس بمواد مملوكة لغيره ، إذا لم يكن مكناً نزع هذه المواد دون أن يحلق مالك الأرض ضرر جسيم ، أو كان ممكناً نزعها ولم ترفع الدعوى باستردادها خلال سنة من وقت علم مالك المواد أنها اندمجت في الأرض.
2ـ فإذا تملك مالك الأرض المواد ، كان عليه أن يدفع قيمتها وقت التصاقها بالأرض ، أما إذا استرد المواد مالكها فإن نزعها يكون على نفقة مالك الأرض. ولمالك المواد في الحالين الحق في التعويض إن كان له وجه.
(مادة 882)
إذا أحدث شخص بناء أو غراساً أو منشآت أخرى ، بمواد من عنده ، على أرض يعلم أنها مملوكة لغيره وأنه ليس له الحق في إحداثها ، أو كان جهله بذلك ناشئاً عن خطأ جسيم ، كان لمالك الأرض أن يطلب إزالة المستحدثات على نفقة من أحدثها مع التعويض إن كان له وجه وذلك خلال سنة من وقت علمه بإحداثها. فإن لم يطلب الإزالة ، أو طلب استبقاء المستحدثات التزم بدفع قيمتها مستحقة الإزالة أو دفع ما زاد بسببها في قيمة الأرض.
(مادة 883)
1ـ إذا أحدث شخص بناء أو غراساً أو منشآت أخرى ، بمواد من عنده ، على أرض غيره بترخيص من المالك أو كان معتقداً بحسن نية أن له الحق في إحداثها ، فلا يجوز لمالك الأرض أن يطلب الإزالة ، وإنما يكون له الخيار بين أن يدفع قيمة المواد وأجرة العمل أو أن يدفع ما زاد في قيمة الأرض بسبب ما استحدث فيها. هذا ما لم يطلب من أحدث المنشآت أو الغراس نزع ما استحدثه وكان ذلك لا يلحق بالأرض ضرراً.
2ـ ومع ذلك ، فإذا كانت المستحدثات قد بلغت حداً من الجسامة بحيث يرهق مالك الأرض أو يؤدي ما هو مستحق عنها ، كان له أن يطلب تمليك الأرض لمن أحدثها بمقابل عادل.
(مادة 884)
يجوز للمحكمة ، بناء على طلب من يلتزم بالمقابل أو التعويض وفقاً للمادتين 882 و 883 ، أن تقرر ما تراه مناسباً للوفاء بما تحكم به ، ولها بوجه خاص أن تحكم بأن يكون الوفاء على أقساط دورية بشرط تقديم الضمانات الكافية.
(مادة 885)
إذا كان مالك الأرض ، وهو يقيم عليها بناء ، قد جار بحسن نية على جزء يسير من الأرض الملاصقة ، جاز للمحكمة أن تحكم بتمليكه الجزء المشغول بالبناء نظير مقابل عادل.
(مادة 886)
1ـ إذا أحدث شخص بناء أو غراساً أو منشآت أخرى ، على أرض غيره ، بمواد مملوكة لشخص ثالث ، كان لمالك المواد أن يرجع بالتعويض على من أخذها ، كما له أن يرجع على مالك الأرض بما لا يزيد عما بقي في ذمته من قيمة ما استحدث على أرضه.
2ـ وإذا كان من أحدث البناء أو الغراس أو المنشآت حسن النية ، كان لمالك المواد أن يطلب نزعها إذا لم يلحق ذلك بالأرض ضرراً.
(مادة 887)
إذا التصقت منقولات لملاك مختلفين ، بحث لا يمكن فصلها دون تلف ، ولم يكن هناك اتفاق بين المالكين ، قضت المحكمة في الأمر مراعية في ذلك الضرر الذي حدث وحالة الأطراف وحسن أو سوء نية كل منهم.
(ثانياً) التصرف القانوني :
(مادة 888)
تنتقل الملكية ، كما تنتقل أو تنشأ الحقوق العينية الأخرى ، في المنقول والعقار بالتصرف القانوني إذا كان المتصرف هو صاحب الحق المتصرف فيه ، وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين التاليتين:
(مادة 889)
1ـ إذا كان المتصرف فيه منقولاً معيناً بذاته ، انتقل الحق أو نشأ فور إبرام التصرف.
2ـ إذا كان المنقول معيناً بنوعه فلا ينتقل الحق أو ينشأ إلا بإفرازه.
3ـ كل ما سبق ما لم ينص القانون أو يقض الاتفاق بخلافه.
(مادة 890)
إذا كان المتصرف فيه عقاراً ، فلا تنتقل الحقوق العينية أو تنشأ ، إلا بمراعاة أحكام قانون التسجيل العقاري.
(ثالثاً) الشفعة:
(مادة 891)
الشفعة هي حق الحلول محل المشتري عند بيع العقار أو المنقول في الأحوال وبالشروط المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية.
(مادة 892)
1ـ يثبت الحق في الشفعة للشريك في الشيوع إذا بيعت حصة من المالك الشائع لغير الشركاء.
2ـ وإذا تعدد الشفعاء كان استحقاق كل منهم للشفعة على قدر نصيبه.
(مادة 893)
1ـ لا شفعة:
( أ ) ـ إذا تم البيع بالمزاد العلني وفقاً لإجراءات رسمها لقانون.
(ب) ـ إذا وقع البيع بين الأصول والفروع ، أو بين الزوجين أو بين الأقارب للدرجة الثانية.
(ج) ـ إذا أظهر الشفيع إرادته صراحة أو ضمناً ، وقت البيع أو قبله ، في أنه لا يرغب في الشراء بالشروط التي تم بها البيع.
2ـ ولا يجوز للوقف أن يأخذ بالشفعة.
(مادة 894)
إذا اشترى شخص ما تجوز الشفعة فيه ، ثم باعه قبل أن يعلن الشفيع رغبته في الأخذ بالشفعة أو قبل أن يصبح إعلان الرغبة حجة على الغير وفقاً للمادة 897 ، فلا يجوز الأخذ بالشفعة إلا من المشتري الثاني وبالشروط التي اشترى بها.
(مادة 895)
ليس للشفيع أن يأخذ بعض المبيع إلا إذا تعدد المشترون فله أن يأخذ نصيب بعضهم ويترك الباقي.
(مادة 896)
1ـ لأي من البائع والمشتري أو يوجه للشفيع إنذاراً رسمياً يعلمه فيه بالبيع.
2ـ ويجب أن يشتمل الإنذار على البيانات الآتية وإلا كان باطلاً:
( أ ) ـ اسم كل من البائع والمشتري ولقبه وموطنه.
(ب) ـ بيان المبيع بياناً كافياً.
(ج) ـ بيان الثمن وشروط البيع.
(مادة 897)
1ـ على من يريد الأخذ بالشفعة أن يعلن رغبته فيها رسمياً إلى كل من البائع والمشتري خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ علمه بالبيع وإلا سقط حقه. ويعتبر الإنذار الرسمي المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة قرينة قاطعة على العلم.
2ـ ولا يكون إعلان الرغبة حجة على الغير إلا إذا علم به. فإذا كان المبيع عقاراً ، فيكون تسجيل إعلان الرغبة قرينة قاطعة على علم الغير.
(مادة 898)
يجب على الشفيع أن يرفع الدعوى بالشفعة على كل من البائع والمشتري خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إعلان رغبته ، وذلك بعد أن يودع خزانة إجارة التنفيذ كل الثمن الحقيقي الذي حصل به البيع ، وإلا سقط حقه.
(مادة 899)
الحكم الذي يصدر نهائياً بثبوت الشفعة يعتبر سنداً لحقوق الشفيع والتزاماته ، وذلك دون إخلال بالقواعد المتعلقة بالتسجيل.
(مادة 900)
1ـ يحل الشفيع قبل البائع محل المشتري في جميع حقوقه والتزاماته.
2ـ ومع ذلك لا يحق له الانتفاع بالأجل الممنوح للمشتري في دفع الثمن إلا برضاء البائع.
3ـ وإذا استحق المبيع للغير بعد أخذه بالشفعة ، فليس للشفيع أن يرجع إلا على البائع.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مادة 901**)
1**ـ إذا زاد**المشتري في المشفوع فيه شيئاً ، من بناء أو غراس أو نحوه ، قبل أن يعلنه الشفيع**برغبته في الأخذ بالشفعة ، كان الشفيع ملزماً تبعاً لما يختاره المشتري أن يدفع ما**أنفقه أو ما زاد في قيمة المشفوع فيه بسبب ما أحدثه**.
2**ـ فإذا كان المشتري قد**أحدث الزيادة بعد أن أعلنه الشفيع بالرغبة ، كان للشفيع أما أن يطلب الإزالة ، أو**يستبقي الزيادة مقابل دفع ما أنفقه المشتري أو ما زاد في قيمة المشفوع فيه**بسببها**.
(**مادة 902**)
1**ـ لا يسري في حق الشفيع أو تصرف من المشتري من شأنه نقل**الملكية أو ترتيب حق عيني آخر ، إذا كان قد صدر بعد التاريخ الذي أصبح فيه إعلان**الرغبة حجة على الغير وفقاً للمادة 897**.
2**ـ يكون للدائنين المقيدة حقوقهم ما كان**لهم من أولوية فيما آل إلى المشتري من ثمن**.
(**مادة 903**)
**يسقط الحق في الأخذ**بالشفعة**:
(* *أ ) ـ إذا نزل الشفيع عنه حقه في الأخذ بالشفعة صراحة أو**ضمناً**.
(**ب) ـ إذا لم يعلن الشفيع رغبته في الأخذ بالشفعة خلال ثلاثة أشهر من يوم**تسجيل البيع إن كان المبيع عقاراً**.
(**ج) ـ في الأحوال الأخرى التي نص عليها**القانون**.
(**مادة 904**)
**لا يسقط الحق في الأخذ بالشفعة بموت الشفيع ، وإنما**ينتقل إلى ورثته**.
(**رابعاً) الحيازة**:
1* *ـ تعريف الحيازة وأركانها** :
(**مادة** 905)
**الحيازة هي سيطرة شخص ، بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره ، على شيء مادي ، ظاهراً عليه**بمظهر المالك أو صاحب حق عيني آخر ، بأن يباشر عليه الأعمال التي يباشرها عادة صاحب**الحق**.
(**مادة 906**)
**لا يعتد بحيازة الغير لأموال الدولة أو غيرها من الأشخاص**المعنوية العامة**.
(**مادة 907**)
**لا تقوم الحيازة بعمل يأتيه الشخص على أنه من**المباحات أو بعمل يتحمله الغير على سبيل التسامح**.
(**مادة 908**)
**تكون الحيازة**بالوساطة متى كان الوسيط يباشر السيطرة على الشيء باسم الحائز**.
(**مادة** 909)
**يجوز لعديم الأهلية أو ناقصها أن يكسب الحيازة عن طريق من ينوب عنه**قانوناً**.
(**مادة 910**)
**ليس لمن يحوز باسم غيره أن يغير بنفسه لنفسه صفة حيازته**، ولكن تتغير هذه الصفة إما بفعل الغير وغما بفعل من الحائز يعتبر معارضة لحق من**كان يحوز باسمه ، ولا تبدأ الحيازة بصفتها الجديدة إلا من وقت الفعل الذي أحدث**التغيير**.
(**مادة 911**)
**إذا اقترنت الحيازة بإكراه أو حصلت خفية أو كان فيها لبس**، فلا يكون لها أثر قبل من وقع عليه الإكراه أو أخفيت عنه الحيازة أو التبس أمرها**عليه ، إلا من الوقت الذي تزول فيه هذه العيوب**.
(**مادة 912**)
**إذا ثبت قيام**الحيازة في وقت معين وفي وقت سابق معين اعتبرت قائمة بين الوقتين ما لم يثبت**العكس**.
2* *ـ إثبات الحيازة**
(**مادة 913**)
**إذا تنازع أشخاص متعددون على الحيازة**، افترض أن من يباشر السيطرة المادية هو الحائز إلى أن يثبت العكس. فإن كانت هذه**السيطرة قد انتقلت من حائز سابق افترض أنها لحساب من انتقلت منه**.
3* *ـ حسن وسوء**نية الحائز**:
(**مادة 914**)
1**ـ يعتبر الحائز حسن النية إذا كان يجهل أنه يعتدي**على حق للغير ، إلا إذا كان هذا الجهل ناشئاً عن خطأ جسيم**.
2**ـ وحسن النية مفترض**إلى أن يثبت العكس ، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك**.
(**مادة 915**)
1**ـ يصبح**الحائز سيئ النية من وقت علمه أن حيازته اعتداء على حق الغير أو من وقت إعلانه في**صحيفة الدعوى بما يفيد أن حيازته اعتدا على حق غيره**.
2**ـ ويعتبر سيئ النية من**اغتصب الحيازة بالإكراه من غيره**.
(**مادة 916**)
**تبقى الحيازة محتفظة بالصفة التي**بدأت بها وقت كسبها إلى أن يثبت العكس**.
4**ـ انتقال الحيازة**
(**مادة** 917)
**تنتقل الحيازة للخف العام بصفاتها. على أنه إذا كان السلف سيئ النية وأثبت**الخلف أنه كان في حيازته حسن النية جاز له أن يتمسك بحسن نيته**.
(**مادة** 918)
**تنتقل الحيازة من الحائز إلى غيره إذا اتفقا على ذلك وأصبح في استطاعة هذا**الغير أن يسيطر على الشيء ولو لم يستلمه تسلماً مادياً**.
(**مادة 919**)
**يجوز أن**يتم نقل الحيازة دون تسليم مادي إذا استمر الحائز واضعاً يده لحساب من يخلفه في**الحيازة أو استمر الخلف واضعاً يده ولكن لحساب نفسه**.
(**مادة 920**)
1**ـ يجوز أن**يتم نقل الحيازة إذا تسلم الخلف ما يمكنه من التسلم المادي للشيء**.
2**ـ وبوجه خاص**، يقوم تسليم السندات المعطاة عن البضائع المعهود بها إلى أمين النقل أو المودعة في**المخازن مقام تسليم البضائع ذاتها. على أنه إذا تسلم شخص هذه المستندات وتسلم آخر**البضاعة ذاتها وكان كلاهما حسن النية فإن الأفضلية تكون لمن تسلم البضاعة**.
(**مادة** 921)
**يجوز للخف الخاص أن يضم إلى حيازته حيازة سلفه في كل ما يرتبه القانون على**الحيازة من أثر**.
5**ـ زوال الحيازة**:
(**مادة 922**)
1**ـ تزول الحيازة إذا تخلى**الحائز عن سيطرته الفعلية على الشيء أو فقد هذه السيطرة بأية طريقة أخرى**.
2**ـ ومع**ذلك لا تزول الحيازة إذا حال دون السيطرة الفعلية مانع وقتي. فإذا كانت الحيازة**ورادة على عقار وسلبت من صاحبها ثم استردها خلال ثلاثة السنوات التالية لفقدها**اعتبرت أنها لم تزل أصلاً**.
6**ـ آثار الحيازة**:
(**مادة 923**)
**من حاز شيئاً**ظاهراً عليه بمظهر المالك أو صاحب حق عيني آخر ، اعتبر هو المالك أو صاحب الحق ما**لم يثبت العكس**.
(**مادة 924**)
1**ـ لحائز العقار إذا فقد الحيازة أن يطلب خلال**ثلاث السنوات التالية لفقدها ردها إليه ، فإذا كان فقد الحيازة خفية بدأ سريان ثلاث**السنوات من وقت انكشافه**.
2**ـ ويجوز أيضاً لمن كان حائزاً لحساب غيره أن يطلب**استرداد الحيازة**.
(**مادة 925**)
1**ـ إذا لم يكن من فقد الحيازة قد انقضت على**حيازته ثلاث سنوات وقت فقدها فلا يجوز أن يسترد الحيازة إلا من شخص لا يستند إلى**حيازة أحق بالتفضيل. والحيازة الحق بالتفضيل هي الحيازة التي تقوم على سند قانوني**.* *فإذا لم يكن لدى أي من الحائزين سند أو تعادلت سنداتهم كانت الحيازة الأحق بالتفضيل**هي الأسبق في التاريخ**.
2**ـ أما إذا كان فقد الحيازة بالقوة فللحائز في جميع**الأحوال أن يسترد خلال ثلاث السنوات التالية حيازته من المعتدي**.
(**مادة** 926)
**يجوز أن ترفع دعوى استرداد الحيازة على من انتقلت إليه حيازة العقار ولو**كان حسن النية**.
(**مادة 927**)
**لحائز العقار إذا استمرت حيازته ثلاث سنوات ثم وقع**له تعرض في حيازته ، أن يرفع خلال ثلاث السنوات التالية دعوى بمنع هذا**التعرض**.
(**مادة 928**)
1**ـ لحائز العقار إذا استمرت حيازته ثلاث سنوات ، وخشي**لأسباب معقولة التعرض له نتيجة أعمال جديدة تهدد حيازته ، أن يرفع خلال ثلاث**السنوات التالية لبدء هذه العمال دعوى بوقفها طالما أنها لم تتم**.
2**ـ وللمحكمة أن**تحكم بمنع استمرار الأعمال أو أن تأذن باستمرارها ، ولها في الحالين أن تأمر بتقديم**تأمين كاف ضماناً لما قد يحدث من ضرر نتيجة تنفيذ حكم**.
(**مادة 929**)
1**ـ لحائز**الشيء الحق فيما يقبضه من ثماره وما يحصل عليه من منفعة ما دام حسن النية**.
2**ـ**وتعتبر الثمار الطبيعية أو المستحدثة مقبوضة يوم فصلها ، أما الثمار المدنية فتعتبر**مقبوضة يوماً فيوماً ، والحصول على المنفعة كقبض الثمار المدنية**.
(**مادة** 930)
**يكون الحائز مسئولاً من وقت أن يصبح سيئ النية عن المنفعة التي حصل عليها**والثمار التي قبضها أو التي قصر في قبضها ، ويجوز له أن يسترد ما أنفقه في إنتاج**الثمار**.
(**مادة 931**)
1**ـ على المالك الذي يرد إليه ملكه أن يؤدي إلى الحائز**جميع ما أنفقه من المصروفات الضرورية**.
2**ـ وتسري في شأن المصروفات النافعة أحكام**المادتين 882 ، و 883**.
3**ـ وليس للحائز أن يطالب بشيء من المصروفات الكمالية**.* *وللمالك أن يستبقي ما استحدثه الحائز من منشآت بقيمتها مستحقة الإزالة ، فإن لم**يطلب ذلك كان للحائز أن ينزع ما استحدثه على أن يعيد الشيء إلى حالته الأولى دون**ضرر**.
(**مادة 932**)
**على المالك الذي يرد إليه ملكه أن يؤدي للحائز الذي تلقى**الحيازة من غيره ما أداه هذا الحائز إلى سلفه من مصروفات وذلك في حدود ما يلتزم به**المالك وفقاً للمادة السابقة**.
(**مادة 933**)
**يجوز للمحكمة ، بناء على طلب المالك**، أن تقرر ما تراه مناسباً للوفاء بالمصروفات المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين**، ولها أن تقضي بأن يكون الوفاء على أقساط دورية بشرط تقديم الضمانات**الكافية**.
(**مادة 934**)
1**ـ لا يكون الحائز حسن النية مسئولاً قبل من يستحق الشي**عما يصيبه من هلاك أو تلف إلا بقدر ما عاد عليه من فائدة ترتبت على هذا الهلاك أو**التلف**.
2**ـ ويكون الحائز سيئ النية مسئولاً عن هلاك الشيء أو تلفه ولو كان ذلك**ناشئاً عن قوة قاهرة ، إلا إذا أثبت أن الشيء كان يهلك أو يتلف ولو كان في يد من**يستحقه**.
(**مادة 935**)
**من حاز عقاراً أو منقولاً ، ظاهراً عليه بمظهر المالك أو**صاحب حق عيني آخر ، واستمرت حيازته مدته خمسة عشرة سنة ، اعتبرت حيازته دليلاً على**الحق ، ويحكم له به ، إذا أنكر حق الغير فيه وادعاه لنفسه ، ولو لم يبين سبب**كسبه**.
(**مادة 936**)
**تسري قواعد عدم سماع دعوى الدين بمرور الزمان على المدة**التي تستمر خلالها الحيازة فيما يتعلق بحساب المدة ووقفها وانقطاعها والاتفاق على**تعديلها ، وذلك بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه هذه القواعد مع طبيعة الحيازة**.
(**مادة** 937)
1**ـ من حاز بسبب صحيح منقولاً أو سنداً لحامله ، ظاهراً عليه بمظهر المالك**أو صاحب حق عيني آخر ، وكان حسن النية وقت حيازته ، أصبح صاحب الحق من وقت**الحيازة**.
2**ـ فإذا كان السبب الصحيح وحسن النية قد توافرا لدى الحائز في اعتباره**الشيء خالياً من التكاليف والقيود العينية كسب الحق خالصاً منها**.
(**مادة** 938)
**الحيازة في ذاتها قرينة على وجود السبب الصحيح وحسن النية ما لم يقم الدليل**على عكس ذلك**.
(**مادة 939**)
1**ـ يجوز لمالك المنقول أو السند لحامله أو لصاحب**الحق العيني عليه ، إذا فقده أو سرق منه ، أن يسترده ممن يكون حائزاً له بسبب صحيح**وحسن نية ، وذلك خلال ثلاث سنوات من وقت الفقد أو السرقة**.
2**ـ فإذا كان الحائز قد**اشترى الشيء في سوق أو مزاد علني أو ممن يتجر في مثله ، فله أن يطلب ممن يسترده أن**يعجل له الثمن الذي دفعه**.
**الفرع الثالث ـ كسب الملكية بسبب الوفاة**
(**أولاً**)* *الميراث**:
(**مادة 940**)
**تعيين الورثة وتحديد أنصبائهم في الإرث وانتقال أموال**التركة إليهم تسري عليها أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية والقوانين الصادرة في**شأنها**.
(**ثانيا) الوصية**:
(**مادة 941**)
**تسري على الوصية أحكام الشريعة**الإسلامية والقوانين الصادرة في شأنها**.
(**مادة 942**)
1**ـ كل تصرف قانوني يصدر من**شخص في مرض الموقت بقصد التبرع ، يعتبر تصرفاً مضافاً إلى ما بعد الموت ، وتسري**عليه أحكام الوصية**.
2**ـ وعلى ورثة المتصرف أن يثبتوا أن التصرف تم من المورث وهو**في مرض الموت ، ولهم ثبات ذلك بجميع الطرق**.
3**ـ وإذا أثبت الورثة أن التصرف صدر**من مورثهم في مرض الموت ، اعتبر التصرف صادراً على سبيل التبرع ، ما لم يثبت**العكس**.
(**مادة 943**)
**إذا تصرف شخص لأحد ورثته ، واحتفظ بأية طريقة كانت بحيازة**العين التي تصرف فيها وبحقه في الانتفاع بها مدى حياته اعتبر التصرف مضافاً إلى ما**بعد الموت ، وتسري عليه أحكام الوصية ، ما لم يقم دليل يخالف ذلك**.*
*

الباث الثاني : الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية 

الفصل الأول : حق الانتفاع وحق الاستعمال وحق السكنى
(أولاً) حق الانتفاع :
(مادة 944)
يكسب حق الانتفاع بتصرف قانوني أو بمقتضى الحيازة.
(مادة 945)
يراعى في حقوق المنتفع والتزاماته السند الذي أنشأ حق الانتفاع وكذلك الأحكام المقررة في المواد الآتية.
(مادة 946)
تكون ثمار الشيء المنتفع به للمنتفع بنسبة مدة انتفاعه مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة 952.
(مادة 947)
1ـ على المنتفع أن يستعمل الشيء بحالته التي تسلمه بها وبحسب ما أعد له وأن يديره إدارة حسنة.
2ـ ولمالك الرقبة أن يعترض على أي استعمال غير مشروع أو غير متفق مع طبيعة الشيء ، فإذا أثبت أن حقوقه في خطر جاز له أن يطالب بتقديم تأمينات ، فإن لم يقدمها المنتفع أو ظل اعتراض مالك الرقبة يستعمل العين استعمالاً غير مشروع أو غير متفق مع طبيعتها ، فللقاضي أن ينزع هذه العين من تحت يده وأن يسلمها إلى آخر يتولى إدارتها ، وله تبعاً لخطورة الحال أن يحكم بانتهاء حق الانتفاع دون إخلال بحقوق الغير.
(مادة 948)
1ـ المنتفع ملزم أثناء انتفاعه بكل ما يفرض على العين المنتفع بها من التكاليف المعتادة وبكل النفقات التي تقتضيها أعمال الصيانة.
2ـ ولا يجبر مالك الرقبة على أداء التكاليف غير المعتادة ولا الإصلاحات الجسيمة ولو حصلت بغير خطأت المنتفع ، وذلك ما لم يكن حق الانتفاع قد تقرر بمقابل ، أو اشترط غيره.
(مادة 949)
1ـ على المنتفع أن يبذل من العناية في حفظ الشيء ما يبذله الشخص العادي.
2ـ وهو مسئول عن هلاك الشيء ولو بسبب أجنبي إذا كان قد تأخر بعد أعذاره عن رده إلى صاحبه بعد انتهاء حق الانتفاع ، إلا إذا أثبت أن الشيء كان يهلك ولو في يد المالك.
(مادة 950)
إذا هلك الشيء أو تلف أو احتاج إلى إصلاحات جسيمة ، أو إلى اتخاذ إجراء يقيه من خطر لم يكن منظراً ، فعلى المنتفع أن يبادر بإخطار المالك ، وعليه إخطاره أيضاً إذا ادعى أجنبي استحقاق الشيء نفسه.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 951)
إذا كان المال المقرر عليه حق الانتفاع منقولاً ، وجب جرده ولزم المنتفع تقديم تأمين كاف. فإن لم يقدم المنتفع التأمين جاز للقاضي أن يأمر بوضع المال في يد أمين يتولى إدارته لحساب المنتفع.
(مادة 952)
1ـ ينتهي حق الانتفاع بانقضاء الأجل المعين ، فغن لم يعين له أجل عد مقرراً لحياة المنتفع ، وهو ينتهي على أي حال بموت المنتفع.
2ـ وإذا كانت الأرض المنتفع بها مشغولة عند انقضاء الأجل أو موت المنتفع بزرع قائم ، تركت الأرض للمنتفع أو لورثته إلى حين إدراك الزرع ، على أن يدفعوا أجرة الأرض عن هذه الفترة من الزمن.
(مادة 953)
ينتهي حق الانتفاع بهلاك الشيء ، غير أنه إذا قام مقام الشيء عوض ما ، فإن حق الانتفاع ينتقل إليه.
(مادة 954)
1ـ لا تسمع عند الإنكار الدعوى بحق الانتفاع إذا لم يستعمل مدة خمس عشرة سنة.
2ـ وإذا كان حق الانتفاع لعدة شركاء على الشيوع فاستعمال أحدهم الحق يقطع مدة عدم سماع الدعوى لمصلحة الباقين ، كما أن وقف المدة لمصلحة أحد الشركاء يوقفها لمصلحة الآخرين.
(ثانياً) حق الاستعمال وحق السكنى:
(مادة 955)
نطاق حق الاستعمال وحق السكنى يتحدد بمقدار ما يحتاج إليه صاحب الحق هو وأسرته لخاصة أنفسهم ، وذلك دون إخلال بما يقرره السند المنشئ للحق من أحكام.
(مادة 956)
لا يجوز النزول للغير عن حق الاستعمال أو عن حق السكنى إلا بناء على شرط صريح أو مبرر قوي.
(مادة 957)
فيما عدا الأحكام المتقدمة ، تسري الأحكام الخاصة بحق الانتفاع على حق الاستعمال وحق السكنى متى كانت لا تتعارض مع طبيعة هذه الحقين.
الفصل الثاني : حقوق الإرتفاق
(مادة 958)
حق الإرتفاق تكليف على عقار لمنفعة عقار آخر مملوك لغير مالك العقار الأول.
(مادة 959)
تخضع حقوق الإرتفاق لما هو مقرر في سند إنشائها ، ولما جرى عليه عرف الجهة ، والأحكام الواردة في المواد الآتية.
(مادة 960)
إذا أنشأ مالك عقارين منفصلين علاقة تبعية ظاهرة بينهما من شأنها أن تدل على وجود ارتفقا لو أنهما كانا مملوكين لشخصين مختلفين ، ثم أصبح العقاران مملوكين لشخصين مختلفين ، ثم أصبح العقاران مملوكين لشخصين مختلفين دون تغيير في الوضع الذي كان قائماً ، عد الإرتفاق مرتباً بين العقارين ، ما لم يوجد شرط صريح يخالف ذلك.
(مادة 961)
لمالك العقار المرتفق أن يجري الأعمال الضرورية لاستعمال حقه ، والمحافظة عليه ، وعليه أن يستعمل هذا الحق على الوجه الذي لا ينشأ عنه إلا أقل ضرر ممكن للعقار المرتفق به.
(مادة 962)
إذا جد من حاجات العقار المرتفق ما من شأنه زيادة عبء الإرتفاق ، جاز للقاضي بعد الموازنة بين مصلحة الطرفين أن يقضي بتعديل الإرتفاق بما تقتضيه ضرورة مواجهة الزيادة وذلك في نظير مقابل عادل.
(مادة 963)
1ـ نفقات الأعمال اللازمة لاستعمال حق الإرتفاق والمحافظة عليه تكون على مالك العقار المرتفق ما لم يشترط غير ذلك.
2ـ فإذا كان مالك العقار المرتفق به هو المكلف بأن يقوم بتلك الأعمال على نفقته ، كان له أن يتخلص من هذا التكليف بالتخلي عن العقار المرتفق به كله أو بعضه لمالك العقار المرتفق.
3ـ وإذا كانت الأعمال نافعة أيضاً لمالك العقار المرتفق به ، كانت نفقة الصيانة على المالكين كل بنسبة ما يعود عليه من الفائدة.
(مادة 964)
1ـ لا يجوز لمالك العقار المرتفق به أن يعمل شيئاً يؤدي إلى الانتقاص من استعمال حق الإرتفاق أو جعله أكثر مشقة.
2ـ ومع ذلك إذا كان الموضع الذي عين أصلاً قد أصبح من شأنه أن يزيد في عبء الإرتفاق ، أو أصبح الإرتفاق مانعاً من إحداث تحسينات في العقار المرتفق به ، فلمالك هذا العقار أن يطلب نقل الإرتفاق إلى موضع آخر من العقار أو إلى عقار آخر يملكه هو أو يملكه غيره إذا قبل ذلك. كل هذا متى كان استعمال الإرتفاق ميسوراً في وضعه الجديد بالقدر الذي كان عليه في وضعه السابق.
(مادة 965)
1ـ إذا جزئ العقار المرتفق ، بقي الإرتفاق مستحقاً لجزء منه ، على ألا يزيد ذلك في العبء الواقع على العقار المرتفق به.
2ـ غير أنه إذا كان حق الإرتفاق لا يفيد إلا جزءاً من هذه الأجزاء ، فلمالك العقار المرتفق به أن يطلب إنهاء الإرتفاق عن الأجزاء الأخرى.
(مادة 966)
1ـ إذا جزئ العقار المرتفق به ، بقي الإرتفاق واقعاً على كل جزء منه.
2ـ غير أنه إذا كان الإرتفاق لا يستعمل على بعض هذه الأجزاء ولا يمكن أن يستعمل عليها ، فلمالك كل جزء منها أن يطلب إنهاء الإرتفاق عن الجزء الذي يملكه.
(مادة 967)
تنتهي حقوق الإرتفاق بانقضاء الأجل المعين ، وبهلاك العقار المرتفق به أو العقار المرتفق هلاكاً تاماً ، وباجتماع ملكية العقارين لشخص واحد إلا أنه إذا زالت حالة اجتماع الملكية فإن حق الإرتفاق يعود.
(مادة 968)
1ـ لا تسمع عند الإنكار الدعوى بحق الإرتفاق إذا لم يستعمل مدة خمس عشرة سنة ، وذلك ما لم يكن الإرتفاق مقرراً لمنفعة عقار مملوك للدولة أو لجهة وقف.
2ـ وإذا ملك العقار المرتفق عدة شركاء على الشيوع ، فاستعمال أحدهم الإرتفاق يقطع مدة عدم سماع الدعوى لمصلحة الباقين ، كما أن وقف المدة لمصلحة أحد الشركاء يوقفها لمصلحة الآخرين.
(مادة 969)
ينتهي حق الإرتفاق إذا تغير وضع الأشياء بحيث تصبح في حالة لا يمكن فيها استعمال هذا الحق ، ويعود إذا عادت الأشياء إلى وضع يمكن معه استعماله.
(مادة 970)
لمالك العقار المرتفق به أن يحرره من الإرتفاق كله أو بضعه إذا فقد الإرتفاق كل منفعة للعقار المرتفق به ، أو لم تبق له غير فائدة محدودة لا تتناسب البتة مع العبء الواقع على العقار المرتفق به.



الباب الأول : الرهن الرسمي 

الفصل الأول : إنشاء الرهن الرسمي
(مادة 971)
الرهن الرسمي عقد به يكسب الدائن على عقار حقاً عينياً يكون له بموجبه أن يتقدم على الدائنين العاديين والدائنين التالين له في المرتبة في استيفاء حقه من ذلك العقار في أي يد يكون.
(مادة 972)
1ـ لا ينعقد الرهن الرسمي إلا إذا كان بورقة رسمية موثقة وفقاً للقانون.
2ـ ونفقات العقد على الراهن ، إلا إذا اتفق على غير ذلك.
(مادة 973)
يجوز أن يكون الراهن هو المدين أو شخصاً آخر غيره.
(مادة 974)
إذا كان الراهن غير مالك للعقار المرهون ، فإن عقد الرهن لا ينفذ في حق المالك إلا إذا أقره بورقة رسمية موثقة وفقاً للقانون ، وإذا لم يصدر هذا الإقرار ، فإن حق الرهن لا يترتب على العقار إلا من الوقت الذي يصبح فيه هذا العقار مملوكاً للراهن.
(مادة 975)
يبقى قائماً لمصلحة الدائن المرتهن الصادر من المالك الذي تقرر إبطال سند ملكيته أو فسخه أو زواله لأي سبب آخر ، إذا كان هذا الدائن حسن النية في الوقت الذي أبرم فيه الرهن.
(مادة 976)
1ـ لا يجوز أن يرد الرهن الرسمي إلا على عقار ، ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك.
2ـ ويجب أن يكون العقار المرهون مما يصح بيعه استقلالاً بالمزاد العلني ، وأن يكون معيناً بالذات تعييناً دقيقاً من حيث طبيعته وموقعه في عقد الرهن ذاته أو في عقد رسمي لاحق ، وإلا وقع الرهن باطلاً.
(مادة 977)
1ـ يشمل الرهن الرسمي ملحقات العقار المرهون التي تعتبر عقاراً.
2ـ ويشمل بوجه خاص الأبنية والأشجار التي تكون قائمة وقت الرهن على العقار المرهون أو تستحدث بعده ، وحقوق الاتفاق ، والعقارات بالتخصيص ، وجميع التحسينات والإنشاءات التي تجري في العقار المرهون ، وذلك كله ما لم يتفق على غيره ، ومع عدم الإخلال بامتياز المبالغ المستحقة للمقاولين أو المهندسين.
(مادة 978)
يجوز لمالك المباني القائمة على أرض الغير أن يرهنها رهناً رسمياً ، وفي هذه الحالة يكون للدائن المرتهن حق التقدم في استيفاء الدين من ثمن الأنقاض إذا هدمت المباني ، ومن التعويض الذي يدفعه مالك الأرض إذا استبقى المباني.
(مادة 979)
يبقى نافذاً الرهن الصادر من جميع الملاك لعقار شائع ، أياً كانت النتيجة التي تترتب على قسمة العقار أو على بيعه لعدم إمكان قسمته.
(مادة 980)
1ـ إذا رهن أحد الشركاء حصته الشائعة في عقار كلها أو بعضها ، فإن الرهن يثقل بعد القسمة ما يقع في نصيب الراهن أو جزءاً مما يقع في نصيبه يعادل في قيمته الحصة المرهونة. ويعين هذا الجزء بأمر على عريضة.
2ـ ويحتفظ هذا الرهن بمرتبة إذا أجرى له قيد جديد خلال ستين يوماً من الوقت الذي يخطر فيه أي ذي شأن الدائن المرتهن بتسجيل القسمة. ولا يضر احتفاظ الرهن بمرتبته على هذا الوجه بهرن صدر من جميع الشركاء ولا بامتياز المتقاسمين.
(مادة 981)
يجوز أن يترتب الرهن ضماناً لدين معلق على شرط أو دين مستقبل أو دين احتمالي ، فيجوز أن يترتب ضماناً لاعتماد مفتوح أو لفتح حساب جار على أن يتحدد في عقد الرهن مبلغ الدين المضمون أو الحد الأقصى الذي ينتهي إليه هذا الدين.
(مادة 982)
كل جزء من العقار أو العقارات المرهونة ضامن لكل الدين وكل جزء من الدين مضمون بالعقار أو العقارات المرهونة كلها ، ما لم ينص القانون أو يقض الاتفاق بغير ذلك.
(مادة 983)
1ـ يكون الرهن تابعاً للدين المضمون في حصته وفي انقضائه ، ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.
2ـ وإذا كان الراهن غير المدين ، كان له إلى جانب تمسكه بأوجه الدفع الخاصة به أن يتمسك بما للمدين من أوجه الدفع المتعلقة بالدين ، ويبقى له هذا الحق ولو نزل عنه المدين.

الفصل الثاني : آثار الرهن الرسمي
الفرع الأول ـ أثر الرهن فيما بين المتعاقدين
(أولاً) بالنسبة إلى الراهن:
(مادة 984)
للراهن الحق في إدارة العقار المرهون. وله قبض ثماره وكافة إيراداته إلى وقت التحاقها بالعقار على نحو ما يقضي به قانون المرافعات.
(مادة 985)
1ـ الإيجار الصادر من الراهن لا ينفذ في حق الدائن المرتهن إلا إذا كان ثابت التاريخ قبل تسجيل طلب الحجز. أ/ا إذا لم يكون الإيجار ثابت التاريخ على هذا الوجه ، أو كان قد عقد بعد تسجيل طلب الحجز ولم تعجل فيه الأجرة فلا يكون نافذاً إلا إذا كان داخلاً في أعمال الإدارة الحسنة.
2ـ وإذا كان الإيجار السابق على تسجيل طلب الحجز تزيد مدته على عشر سنوات ، فلا يكون نافذاً في حق الدائن المرتهن إلا لمدة عشر سنوات ، ما لم يكون قد سجل قبل قيد الرهن.
(مادة 986)
1ـ لا تكون المخالصة بالأجرة مقدماً لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات ولا الحوالة بها كذلك نافذة في حق الدائن المرتهن إلا إذا كانت ثابتة التاريخ قبل تسجيل طلب الحجز.
2ـ أما إذا كانت المخالصة أو الحوالة لمدة تزيد على ثلاث سنوات ، فإنها لا يتكون نافذة في حق الدائن المرتهن ما لم تكون مسجلة قبل قيد الرهن ، وإلا خفضت المدة إلى ثلاثة سنوات مع مراعاة الحكم الوارد في الفقرة السابقة.
(مادة 987)
يلتزم الراهن بضمان سلامة الرهن ، وللدائن المرتهن أن يتعرض على كل عمل يكون من شأنه إنقاص ضمانه إنقاصاً كبيراً ، وله في حالة الاستعجال أن يتخذ على نفقة الراهن ما يلزم من الوسائل التحفظية.
(مادة 988)
1ـ إذا تسبب الراهن بخطئه في هلاك العقار المرهون أو تلفه ، كان الدائن المرتهن مخيراً بين أن يقتضي تأميناً كافياً أو أن يوفي الدين فوراً قبل حلول الأجل.
(مادة 989)
إذا هلك العقار المرهون أو تلف لأي سبب كان ، انتقل الرهن بمرتبته إلى الحق الذي يترتب على ذلك كالتعويض ومبلغ التأمين ومقابل نزع الملكية للمنفعة العامة.
(ثانياً) بالنسبة إلى الدائن المرتهن:
(مادة 990)
للدائن المرتهن أن يستوفي حقه من العقار المرهون وفقاً للإجراءات المقررة لذلك.
(مادة 991)
1ـ إذا كان الراهن شخصاً آخر غير المدين فلا يجوز التنفيذ على أمواله إلا ما رهن منها. ولا يكون له حق الدفع بتجريد المدين ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.
2ـ ويجوز لهذا الراهن أن يتفادى أي إجراء موجه إليه إذا هو تخلى عن العقار المرهون وفقاً للأوضاع وطبقاً للأحكام التي يتبعها الحائز في تخلية العقار.
(مادة 992)
لا يغلق الرهن ، فيقع باطلاً كل اتفاق يجعل للدائن المرتهن الحق عند عدم استيفاء الدين وقت حلول أجله في أن يتملك العقار المرهون بالدين أو بأي ثمن كان أو في أن يبيعه دون مراعاة الإجراءات التي فرضها القانون ، حتى لو كان هذا الاتفاق قد أبرم بعد الرهن.
الفرع الثاني ـ أثر الرهن بالنسبة إلى الغير
(مادة 993)
1ـ لا يكون الرهن نافذاّ في حق الغير إلا إذا قيد قبل أن يكسب هذا الغير حقاً عينياً على العقار ، وذلك دون إخلال بالأحكام المقررة في الإفلاس.
2ـ ولا يصح التمسك قبل الغير بتحويل حق مضمون برهن مقيد ، ولا التمسك بالحق الناشئ من حلول شخص محل الدائن في هذا الحق بحكم القانون أو الاتفاق ، ولا التمسك بالتنازل عن مرتبة الرهن لمصلحة دائن آخر ، إلا إذا حصل التأشير بذلك في هامش القيد الأصلي.
(مادة 994)
يقتصر أثر القيد على المبلغ المبين بالقائمة أو المبلغ المضمون بالرهن أيهما أقل.
(مادة 995)
يسقط القيد إذا لم يجدد خلال عشر سنوات من تاريخ إجرائه. على أن للدائن أن يجري قيداً جديداً إن أمكن ذلك قانوناً تكون مرتبته من وقت إجرائه. وكل تجديد لا يكون له أثر إلا لمدة عشر سنوات من التاريخ الذي أجري فيه.
(مادة 996)
تجديد القيد واجب حتى أثناء إجراءات التنفيذ على العقار المرهون ، ولكنه لا يكون واجباً إذا انقضى الحق أو طهر العقار وبوجه خاص إذا تم تبيع العقار قضاء.
(مادة 997)
لا يجوز محو القيد إلا بموجب حكم نهائي أو برضاء الدائن بتقرير رسمي.
(مادة 998)
إذا ألغي المحو عادت للقيد مرتبته الأصلية ، ومع ذلك لا يكون لإلغائه أثر رجعي بالنسبة إلى القيود والتسجيلات التي أجريت في الفترة ما بين المحو والإلغاء.
(مادة 999)
مصروفات القيد وتجديده ومحوه على الراهن ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.
(مادة 1000)
يستوفي الدائنون المرتهنون حقوقهم قبل الدائنين العاديين من ثمن العقار المرهون أو من المال الذي حل محل هذا العقار. وذلك بحسب مرتبة كل منهم.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 1001)
تحسب مرتبة الرهن من وقت قيده ، ولو كان الدين المضمون بالرهن معلقاً على شرط أو كان ديناً مستقبلاً أو احتمالياً.
(مادة 1002)
يترتب على قيد الرهن إدخال مصروفات العقد والقيد والتجديد في التوزيع وفي مرتبة الرهن نفسها.
(مادة 1003)
للدائن المرتهن أن ينزل عن مرتبة رهنه في حدود الدين المضمون بهذا الرهن لمصلحة دائن آخر له رهن مقيد على نفس العقار ، ويجوز التمسك قبل هذا الدائن الآخر بجميع أوجه الدفع التي يجوز التمسك بها قبل الدائن الأول ، عدا ما كان منها متعلقاً بانقضاء حق هذا الدائن الأول إذا كان هذا الانقضاء لاحقاً للتنازل عن المرتبة.
(ثانياً حق التتبع:
(مادة 1004)
1ـ يجوز للدائن المرتهن عند حلول أجل الدين أن ينفذ على العقار المرهون في يد حائزه بعد إنذاره بدفع الدين ، إلا إذا اختار الحائز أن يقوم بوفاء الدين أو يطهر العقار من الرهن أو يتخلى عنه.
2ـ ويعتبر حائزاً للعقار المرهون كل من انتقلت إليه بأي سبب غير الميراث ، ملكية هذا العقار أو أي حق عيني آخر عليه قابل للرهن دون أن يكون مسئولاً مسئولية شخصية عن الدين المضمون بالرهن.
(مادة 1005)
1ـ يجوز للحائز إن لم يكن طرفاً في الدعوى التي حكم فيها على المدين ، أن يتمسك بأوجه الدفع التي كان للمدين أن يتمسك بها ، إذا كان الحكم لاحقاً لثبوت وصف الحائز له.
2ـ ويجوز للجائز في جميع الأحوال أن يتمسك بالدفوع التي لا يزال للمدين بعد الحكم حق التمسك بها.
(مادة 1006)
للحائز عند حلول الدين المضمون بالرهن أن يقضيه هو وملحقاتها بما في ذلك ما صرف في الإجراءات من وقت إنذاره بدفع الدين. ويبقى حقه هذا قائماً إلى يوم رسو المزاد ، ويكون له في هذه الحالة أن يرجع بكل ما يوفيه على المدين وعلى من تلقى منه الحق ، كما يكون له أن يحل محل الدائن الذي استوفى الدين فيما له من حقوق إلا ما كان منها متعلقاً بتأمينات قدمها شخص آخر غير المدين.
(مادة 1007)
يجب على الحائز أن يحتفظ بقيد الرهن الذي حل فيه محل الدائن بأن يحدده عند الاقتضاء ، وذلك إلى أن تمحى القيود التي كانت موجودة على العقار وقت تسجيل سند هذا الحائز.
(مادة 1008)
1ـ إذا كان في ذمة الحائز بسبب امتلاكه العقار المرهون مبلغ مستحق الأداء حالاً يكفي لوفاء جميع الدائنين المقيدة حقوقهم على العقار ، فلكل من هؤلاء الدائنين أن بجبره على الوفاء بحقه.
2ـ فإذا كان الدين الذي في ذمة الحائز غير مستحق الأداء حالاً ، أو كان أقل من الديون المستحقة للدائنين ، أو مغايراً لها ، جاز للدائنين إذا اتفقوا جميعاً أن يطالبوا الحائز بدفع ما في ذمته بقدر ما هو مستحق لهم ، ويكون الدفع طبقاً للشروط التي التزم الحائز في أصل تعهده أن يدفع بمقتضاها وفي الأجل المتفق على الدفع فيه.
3ـ وفي كلتا الحالتين لا يجوز للحائز أن يتخلص من التزامه بالوفاء للدائنين بتخليه عن العقار ، ولكن إذا هو وفّى لهم فغن العقار ويعتبر خالصاً من كل رهن ، ويكون للحائز الحق في طلب محو ما على العقار من القيود.
(مادة 1009)
1ـ يجوز للحائز ، أن يطهر العقار من كل رهن تم قيده قبل تسجيل سند حقه.
2ـ وللحائز أن يستعمل هذا الحق حتى قبل أن يوجه الدائنون المرتهنون الإنذار إليه ، ويبقى هذا الحق قائماً إلى يوم توقيع الحجز على العقار من الدائن المرتهن.
(مادة 1010)
إذا أراد الحائز تطهير العقار ، وجب عليه أن يوجه إلى كل من الدائنين المقيدة حقوقهم إعلاناً يشتمل على البيانات الآتية:
( أ ) ـ خلاصة من سيد ملكيته تقتصر على بيان نوع التصرف وتاريخه وتحديد العقار تحديداً دقيقاً وتعيين مالكه السباقة ، وإذا كان التصرف بيعاً يذكر أيضاً الثمن وملحقاته.
(ب) ـ تاريخ تسجيل نسده ورقم هذا التسجيل.
(ج) ـ بيان الحقوق التي تم قيدها على العقار قبل تسجيل سنده وتاريخ قيدها ومقدار الحقوق وأسماء الدائنين.
( د ) ـ المبلغ الذي يقدره الحائز قيمة للعقار ، ويجب ألا يقل هذا المبلغ في أي حال عن الباقي في ذمة الحائز من ثمن العقار إذا كان التصرف بيعاً.
(مادة 1011)
يجب على الحائز أن يذكر في الإعلان المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة أنه مستعد أن يوفي الديون المقيدة إلى القدر الذي قوم به العقار. وليس عليه أن يصحب العرض بالمبلغ نقداً ، بل ينحصر العرض في إظهار استعداده للوفاء بمبلغ واجب الدفع في الحال أياً كان ميعاد استحقاق الديون المقيدة.
(مادة 1012)
1ـ يجوز لكل دائن قيد حقه ولكل كفيل لحق مقيد أن يطلب بيع العقار المطلوب تطهيره ، ويكون ذلك في مدى ثلاثين يوماً من آخر إعلان رسمي.
2ـ ويكون الطلب بإعلان يوجه إلى الحائز وإلى المالك السابقة ، ويجب أن يودع الطالب صندوق غدارة التنفيذ مبلغاً كافياً لتغطية مصروفات البيع بالمزاد ، ولا يجوز أن يسترد ما استغرق منه في المصروفات إذا لم يرسي المزاد بثمن أعلى من المبلغ الذي عرضه الحائز ، ويكون الطلب باطلاً إذا لم تستوف هذه الشروط.
3ـ ولا يجوز للطالب أن يتنحى عن طلبه إلا بموافقة جميع الدائنين المقيدين وجميع الكفلاء.
(مادة 1013)
إذا طلب بيع العقار ، وجب اتباع الإجراءات المقررة في البيوع الجبرية. ويتم البيع بناء على طلب صاحب المصلحة في التعجيل من طالب أو حائز. وعلى من يباشر الإجراءات أن يذكر في إعلانات البيع المبلغ الذي قوم به العقار.
(مادة 1014)
إذا لم يطلب بيع العقار في الميعاد المحدد وبالأوضاع المقررة ، أو طلب البيع ولكن لم يعرض في المزاد ثمن أعلى مما عرضه الحائز ، استقرت ملكية العقار نهائياً لهذا الحائز إذا هو أودع المبلغ الذي عرضه صندوق إدارة التنفيذ.
(مادة 1015)
1ـ تكون تخلية العقار المرهون بتقرير يقدمه الحائز إلى إدارة كتاب المحكمة الكلية ، ويجب عليه أن يعلن الدائن المباشرة للإجراءات بهذه التخلية خلال خمسة أيام من وقت التقرير بها.
2ـ ويجوز لمن له مصلحة في التعجيل أن يطلب إلى قاضي الأمور المستعجلة تعيين حارس تتخذ في مواجهته إجراءات التنفيذ ، ويعين الحائز حارساً إذا طلب ذلك.
(مادة 1016)
إذا لم يختر الحائز أن يقضي الديون المقيدة أو يطهر العقار من الرهن أو أن يتخلى عن هذا العقار ، فلا يجوز للدائن أن يتخذ في مواجهته إجراءات التنفيذ إلا بعد إنذاره بدفع الدين المستحق أو تخلية العقار. ويكون الإنذار بعد إعلان السند التنفيذ للمدين المتضمن تكليفه بالوفاء بالدين وفقاً لما يقضي به قانون المرافعات أو مع هذا الإعلان.
(مادة 1017)
يحق للحائز أن يدخل في المزاد بشرط ألا يعرض فيه ثمناً أقل من الباقي في ذمته من ثمن العقار الجاري بيعه.
(مادة 1018)
إذا بيع العقار المرهون جبراً ولو كان ذلك بعد اتخاذ إجراءات التطهير أو التخلية ورسا المزاد على الحائز ، اعتبر مالكاً للعقار بمقتضى سند ملكيته الأصلي ، ويتطهر العقار من كل حق مقيد إذا دفع الحائز الثمن الذي رسا به المزاد.
(مادة 1019)
إذا رسا المزاد في الأحوال المتقدمة على شخص غير الحائز ، فإن هذا الشخص يتلقى حقه عن الحائز بمقتضى حكم مرسي المزاد.
(مادة 1020)
إذا زاد الثمن الذي رسا به المزاد على ما هو مستحق للدائنين المقيدة حقوقهم ، كانت الزيادة للحائز وكان للدائنين المرتهنين من الحائز أن يستوفوا حقوقهم من هذه الزيادة.
(مادة 1021)
يعود للحائز ما كان له قبل انتقال ملكية العقار إليه من حقوق إرتفاق وحقوق عينية أخرى. 
(مادة 1022)
1ـ يرجع الحائز بدعوى الضمان على من تلقى الحق عنه ، وذلك وفقاً لقواعد رجوع الخلف على السف.
2ـ ويرجع الحائز أيضاً على المدين بما دفعه زيادة على ما هو مستحق في ذمته بمقتضى سند حقه أياً كان السبب في دفع هذه الزيادة ، ويحل محل الدائنين الذي وفاهم حقوقهم ، وبوجه خاص يحل محلهم فيما لهم من تأمينات قدمها المدين دون التأمينات التي قدمها شخص آخر.
(مادة 1023)
الحائز مسئول قبل الدائنين عما يصيب العقار من تلف بخطئه.
الفصل الثالث : انقضاء الرهن الرسمي
(مادة 1024)
ينقضي الرهن الرسمي بانقضاء الدين المضمون ، ويعود معه إذا زال السبب الذي انقضى به الدين دون إخلال بالحقوق التي يكون الغير حسن النية قد كسبها في الفترة ما بين انقضاء الدين وعودته.
(مادة 1025)
إذا تمت إجراءات التطهير انقضى حق الرهن الرسمي نهائياً ، ولو زالت لأي سبب من الأسباب ملكية الحائز الذي طهر العقار.
(مادة 1026)
إذا بيع العقار المرهون بيعاً جبرياً بالمزاد العلني سواء كان ذلك في مواجهة مالك العقار أو الحائز أو الحارس الذي سلم إليه العقار عند التخلية ، فإن حقوق الرهن على هذا العقار تنقضي بإيداع الثمن الذي رسا به المزاد أو بدفعه إلى الدائنين المقيدين الذي تسمح مرتبتهم باستيفاء حقوقهم من هذا الثمن.



الباب الثاني : الرهن الحيازي 

الفصل الأول : إنشاء الرهن الحيازي
(مادة 1027)
الرهن الحيازي عقد به يلتزم شخص ، ضماناً لدين عليه أو على غيره ، أن يسلم إلى الدائن أو إلى عدل يعينه المتعاقدان ، شيئاً يترتب عليه للدائن حق عيني يخوله حبس الشيء حتى استيفاء الدين ، وأن يتقدم الدائنين العاديين والدائنين التالين له في المرتبة في اقتضاء حقه من هذا الشيء في أي يد يكون.
(مادة 1028)
لا يكون محلاً للرهن الحيازي إلا ما يمكن بيعه استقلالاً بالمزاد العلني من منقول وعقار.
(مادة 1029)
تسري على الرهن الحيازي أحكام المواد 974 و 975 و 978 و 981 و 982 و 983 المتعلقة بالرهن الرسمي.
(مادة 1030)
يجوز رهن المال الشائع رهناً حيازياً ، وتسري على هذا الرهن أحكام المادتين 979 و 980.
(مادة 1031)
يشمل الرهن الحيازي ملحقات الشيء المرهون.
(مادة 1032)
يجوز أن يرهن الشيء رهناً حيازياً ضماناً لعدة ديون إذا قبل من تسلم الشيء أن يحوزه لحساب أصحاب تلك الديون حتى ولو كان هو أحدهم.
الفصل الثاني : آثار الرهن الحيازي
الفرع الأول ـ فيما بين المتعاقدين
(أولاً) بالنسبة إلى الراهن:
(مادة 1033)
1ـ على الراهن تسليم الشيء المرهون إلى الدائن أو العدل الذي عينه المتعاقدان لتسلمه.
2ـ ويسري على الالتزام بتسليم الشيء المرهون أحكام الالتزام بتسليم الشيء المبيع.
(مادة 1034)
إذا رجع المرهون إلى حيازة الراهن انقضى الرهن ، إلا إذا أثبت الدائن المرتهن أن الرجوع كان بسبب لا يقصد به انقضاء الرهن كل هذا دون إخلال بحقوق الغير حسن النية.
(مادة 1035)
يضمن الراهن سلامة الرهن ونفاذه ، وليس له أن يأتي عملاً ينقص من قيمة الشيء المرهون أو يحول دون استعمال الدائن لحقوقه المستمدة من العقد ، وللدائن المرتهن في حالة الاستعجال أن يتخذ على نفقة الراهن كل الوسائل التي تلزم للمحافظة على الشيء المرهون.
(مادة 1036)
يسرى على هلاك أو تلف الشيء المرهون رهناً حيازياً أحكام المادتين 988 و 989.
(ثانياً) بالنسبة إلى الدائن المرتهن:
(مادة 1037)
إذا تسلم الدائن المرتهن الشيء المرهون فعليه أن يبذل في حفزه وصيانته من العناية ما يبذله الشخص العادي ، وهو مسئول عن هلاك الشيء أو تلفه ما لم يثبت أن ذلك يرجع لسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه.
(مادة 1038)
1ـ ليس للدائن أن ينتفع بالشيء المرهون دون مقابل.
2ـ وعليه أن يستثمر استثماراً كاملاً وفقاً لطبيعته وذلك ما لم يتفق على خلافه.
3ـ وما حصل عليه الدائن من صافي الريع وما استفاده من استعمال الشيء يخصم من المبلغ المضمون بالرهن ولو لم يكن قد حل أجله ، على أن يكون الخصم أولاً من قيمة ما أنفقه في المحافظة على الشيء والإصلاحات وما دفعه من التكاليف ، ثم مما استحقه من تعويضات ، ثم من المصروفات ، ثم من أصل الدين.
(مادة 1039)
1ـ يتولى الدائن المرتهن إدارة الشيء المرهون ، وعليه أن يبذل في ذلك من العناية ما يبذله الشخص العادي وليس له أن يغير من طريقة استغلال الشيء المرهون إلا برضاء الراهن ، ويجب عليه أن يبادر بإخطار الراهن عن كل أمر يقتضي تدخله.
2ـ فإذا أساء الدائن استعمال هذا الحق أو أدار الشيء إدارة سيئة أو ارتكب في ذلك إهمالاً جسيماً ، كان للراهن الحق في أ، يطلب وضع الشيء تحت الحراسة أو أن يسترده مقابل دفع ما عليه.
(مادة 1040)
يلتزما لمرتهن برد الشيء المرهون إلى الراهن بعد أن يستوفي كامل حقه ، وما يتصل بالحق من مصروفات وتعويضات.
(مادة 1041)
تسري على الرهن الحيازي أحام المادة 991 فقرة أولى والمادة 992.
الفرع الثاني ـ بالنسبة إلى الغير
(مادة 1042)
يجب لنفاذ الران في حق الغير أن يكون الشيء المرهون في يد المرتهن أو العدل الذي ارتضاه المتعاقدان.
(مادة 1043)
1ـ يخول الرهن الدائن المرتهن الحق في حبس الشيء المرهون دون إخلال بما للغير من حقوق تم حفظها وفقاً للقانون.
2ـ وإذا خرج الشيء من يد الدائن دون إرادته أو دون علمه كان له الحق في استرداده وفقاً لأحكام الحيازة.
(مادة 1044)
لا يقتصر الرهن الحيازي على ضمان أصل الحق وإنما يضمن أيضاً وفي نفس المرتبة:
( أ ) ـ المصروفات الضرورية التي أنفقت للمحافظة على الشيء ، دون إخلال بامتياز مصروفات الحفظ.
(ب) ـ التعويضات عن الأضرار الناشئة عن عيوب الشيء.
(ج) ـ مصروفات العقد الذي أنشأ الدين ومصروفات عقد الرهن وقيده عند الاقتضاء والمصروفات التي اقتضاها تنفيذ الرهن.
الفصل الثالث : انقضاء الرهن الحيازي
(مادة 1045)
ينقضي حق الرهن الحيازي بانقضاء الدين المضمون ويعود معه إذا زال السبب الذي انقضى به الدين ، دون إخلال بالحقوق التي يكون الغير حسن النية قد كسبها في الفترة ما بين انقضاء الحق وعودته.
(مادة 1046)
ينقضي أيضاً حق الرهن الحيازي بأحد الأسباب الآتية:
( أ ) ـ إذا نزل الدائن المرتهن عن هذا الحق وكان ذا أهلية في إبراء ذمة المدين من الدين ، ويجوز أن يستفاد التنازل ضمناً من تخلي الدائن باختياره عن الشيء المرهون على أنه إذا كان الدين المضمون بالرهن مثقلاً بحق للغير ، فإن تنازل الدائن لا ينفذ في حق هذا الغير إلا إذا أقره.
(ب) ـ إذا اتحد حق الرهن الحيازي مع حق الملكية في يد شخص واحد.
(ج) ـ إذا هلك الشيء أو انقضى الحق المرهون.
(مادة 1047)
يجوز للراهن إذا عرضت فرصة لبيع الشيء المرهون وكان البيع صفقة رابحة أن يطلب من المحكمة الترخيص في بيع هذا الشيء ، ولو كان ذلك قبل حلول أجل الدين. وللمحكمة بعد الموازنة بين مصلحة الطرفين أن تأذن بالبيع وتحدد عندئذ شروط البيع وتفصل في أمر إيداع الثمن.
الفصل الرابع : بعض أنواع الرهن الحيازي
الفرع الأول ـ رهن العقار
(مادة 1048)
يشترط لنفاذ الرهن العقاري في حق الغير إلى جانب انتقال الحيازة أن يقيد الرهن ، وتسري على هذا لقيد الأحكام الخاصة بقيد الرهن الرسمي.
(مادة 1049)
1ـ يجوز للدائن المرتهن لعقار أن يؤجره للراهن دون أن يمنع ذلك من نفاذ الرهن في حق الغير.
2ـ فإذا اتفق على الإيجار في عقد الرهن وجب ذكر ذلك في القيد. أما إذا اتفق عليه بعد الرهن وجب أن يؤشر به هامش القيد ، إلا أن هذا التأشير لا يكون ضرورياً إذا جدد الإيجار تجديداً ضمنياً.
الفرع الثاني ـ رهن المنقول
(مادة 1050)
يشترط لنفاذ رهن المنقول في حق الغير إلى جانب انتقال الحيازة أن يحرر العقد في ورقة ثابتة التاريخ يبين فيها المبلغ المضمون والعين المرهونة بياناً كافياً. وهذا التاريخ الثابت يحد مرتبة الرهن.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 1051)
الأحكام المتعلقة بالآثار التي تترتب على حيازة المنقولات المادية والسندات التي لحاملها تسري على رهن المنقول.
(مادة 1052)
1ـ إذا كان الشيء المرهون مهدداً بالهلاك أو التلف أو نقص القيمة بحيث يخشى أن يصبح غير كاف لضمان حق الدائن ولم يطلب الراهن رده إليه مقابل شيء آخر يقدم بدله ، جاز للمرتهن أو للراهن أن يطلب من القاضي الترخيص له في بيعه بالمزاد العلني أو بسعره في البورصة أو السوق.
2ـ ويفصل القاضي في أمر إيداع الثمن عند الترخيص في البيع وينتقل حق الدائن في هذه الحالة من الشيء إلى ثمنه. 
(مادة 1053)
يجوز للدائن المرتهن إذا لم يستوف حقه أن يطلب من القاضي الترخيص له في بيع الشيء المرهون بالمزاد العلني أو بسعره في البورصة أو السوق.
الفرع الثالث ـ رهن الدين
(مادة 1054)
1ـ لا يكون رهن الدين نافذاً في حق المدين إلا بإعلانه بالرهن أو بقبوله إياه وفقاً لقواعد الحوالة.
2ـ ولا يكون هذا الرهن نافذاً في حق الغير إلا منذ حيازة الدائن المرتهن أو العدل سند الدين المرهون وإعلان المدين بالرهن أو التاريخ الثابت لقبوله.
(مادة 1055)
يكون رهن الصكوك لأمر وفقاً لما يقضي به القانون.
(مادة 1056)
لا يجوز رهن الدين إذا كان غير قابل للحوالة أو الحجز.
(مادة 1057)
لا يسري الوفاء بالدين المرهون أو تجديد أو المقاصة به أو اتحاد الذمة فيه أو الإبراء منه في مواجهة الدائن المرتهن إلا بإقراره. كما لا يسري في مواجهته أي تعديل في الدين يكون من شأنه أن يضره إلا بقبوله.
(مادة 1058)
يجوز للمدين في الدين المرهون أن يتمسك قبل الدائن المرتهن بأوجه الدفع المتعلقة بصحة الحق المضمون بالرهن ، وكذل بأوجه الدفع التي تكون له هو قبل دائنه الأصلي ، كل ذلك بالقدر الذي يجوز فيه للمدين في حالة الحوالة أن يتمسك بهذه الدفوع قبل المحال إليه.
(مادة 1059)
1ـ إذا حل الدين المرهون قبل حلول الدين المضمون بالرهن ، فلا يجوز للمدين أن يوفي الدين إلا للمرتهن والراهن معاً ، ولكل من هذين أن يطلب إلى المدين إيداع ما يؤديه ، وينتقل حق الرهن إلى ما تم إيداعه.
2ـ وإذا لم يتفق الراهن والمرتهن على طريقة استغلال ما أداه المدين ، قضت المحكمة بما تراه أنفع للراهن دون أن يكون فيه ضرر للدائن المرتهن.
(مادة 1060)
إذا أصبح كل من الدين المرهون والدين المضمون بالرهن مستحق الأداء جاز للدائن المرتهن أن يقبض من الدين المرهون ما يكون مستحقاً له أو أن يطلب بيع هذا الدين وفقاً للمادة 1053.
الباب الثالث : حقوق الامتياز 

الفصل الأول : أحكام عامة
(مادة 1061)
لا يكون للحق امتياز إلا بمقتضى نص في القانون
(مادة 1062)
1ـ يحدد القانون مرتبة الامتياز. فإن لم يحدد القانون لامتياز مرتبته كان متأ×راً عن كل امتياز منصوص على مرتبته.
2ـ وإذا كانت الحقوق الممتازة في مرتبة واحدة ، فإنها تستوفي بنسبة قيمة كل منها ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك.
(مادة 1063)
ترد حقوق الامتياز العامة على جميع أموال المدين من منقول وعقار. أمام حقوق الامتياز الخاصة فتكون مقصورة على منقول أو عقار معين.
(مادة 1064)
1ـ لا يلزم القيد في حقوق الامتياز العامة ولو وردت على عقار ، كما أنه لا يلزم في حقوق الامتياز العقارية الضامنة لمبالغ مستحقة للخزانة العامة.
2ـ وتكون هذه الحقوق الممتازة جميعاً أسبق في المرتبة على أي حق امتياز عقاري آخر أو أي حق رهن رسمي مهما كان تاريخ قيده. أما فيما بينها ، فالامتياز الضامن للمبالغ المستحقة للخزانة يتقدم على حقوق الامتياز العامة.
(مادة 1065)
لا يترتب على حقوق الامتياز العامة حق التتبع وذلك مع مراعاة ما يقضي به القانون في شأن امتياز المبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة.
(مادة 1066)
تسري على حقوق الامتياز الخاصة الواقعة على عقار أحكام الرهن الرسمي بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه مع طبيعة هذه الحقوق ، وتسري بنوع خاص أحكام التطهير والقيد وما يترتب على القيد من آثار وما يتصل به من تجديد ومحو.
(مادة 1067)
1ـ لا يحتج بحق الامتياز على من حاز المنقول بحسن نية على اعتبار خلوه منه.
2ـ ويعتبر حائزاً في حكم هذه المادة مؤجر العقار بالنسبة إلى المنقولات الموجودة في العين المؤجرة ، وصاحب الفندق بالنسبة إلى الأمتعة التي يأتي بها النزلاء إلى فندقه.
(مادة 1068)
يسري على الامتياز ما يسري على الرهن الرسمي من أحكام متعلقة بهلاك الشيء أو تلفه.
(مادة 1069)
ينقضي حق الامتياز بنفس الطرق التي ينقضي بها حق الرهن الرسمي وحق رهن الحيازة ووفقاً لأحكام انقضاء هذين الحقين وذلك بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه تلك الأحكام مع طبيعة حق الامتياز ، ما لم يوجد نص خاص يقضي بغير ذلك.
الفصل الثاني : أنواع الحقوق الممتازة
(مادة 1070)
الحقوق المبينة في المواد الآتية تكون ممتازة إلى جانب حقوق الامتياز المقررة بنصوص خاصة.
الفرع الأول ـ حقوق الامتياز العامة وحقوق الامتياز الخاصة الواقعة على منقول
مادة (1071)
1ـ المصروفات القضائية التي أنفقت لمصلحة جميع الدائنين في حفظ أموال المدين وبيعها وتوزيعها ، لها امتياز على ثمن هذه الأموال.
2ـ وتستوفي هذه المصروفات قبل أي حق آخر ولو كان ممتازاً أو مضموناً برهن.
3ـ وتتقدم المصروفات التي أنفقت في بيع الأموال على تلك التي أنفقت في إجراءات التوزيع.
(مادة 1072)
1ـ المبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة من ضرائب ورسوم وحقوق أخرى من أي نوع كان ، يكون لها امتياز بالشروط المقررة في القوانين والنظم الصادرة في هذا الشأن.
2ـ وتستوفي هذه المبالغ من ثمن الأموال المثقلة بهذا الامتياز في أي يد كانت قبل أي حق آخر ولو كان ممتازاً أو مضموناً برهن عدا المصروفات القضائية.
(مادة 1073)
1ـ المبالغ التي صرفت في حفظ المنقول وفيما يلزم له من إصلاح ، يكون لها امتياز عليه كله.
2ـ وتستوفي هذه المبالغ من ثمن المنقول بعد المصروفات القضائية والمبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة. أما فيما بينها فيقدم بعضها على بعض بحسب الترتيب العكسي لتواريخ صرفها.
(مادة 1074)
1ـ يكون للحقوق الآتية ، بقدر ما هو مستحق منها في الستة الشهور الأخيرة حق امتياز على جمعي أموال المدين من منقول وعقار.
( أ ) ـ المبالغ المستحقة للخدم والعمال وكل أجير آخر من أجرهم ومرتباتهم من أي نوع كان.
(ب) ـ المبالغ المستحقة عما صرف للمدين ولمن يعوله من مأكل وملبس ودواء.
(ج) ـ النفقة المستحقة في ذمة المدين لمن تجب نفقتهم عليه.
2ـ وتستوفي هذه المبالغ بعد المصروفات القضائية والمبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة ومصروفات الحفظ والإصلاح. أما فيما بينها فتستوفي بنسبة كل منها.
(مادة 1075)
1ـ المبالغ المنصرفة في البذر والسماد وغيره من مواد التخصيب والمواد المقاومة للحشرات ، والمبالغ المنصرفة في أعمال الزراعة والحصاد ، يكون لها امتياز على المحصول الذي صرفت في إنتاجه وتكون لها جميعها مرتبة واحدة.
2ـ وتستوفي هذه المبالغ من ثمن المحصول بعد المصروفات القضائية والمبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة ومصروفات الحفظ والإصلاح والمبالغ المضمونة بامتياز عام.
(مادة 1076)
1ـ أجرة المباني والأراضي لسنتين أو لمدة الإيجار أن قلت عن ذلك ، وكل حق آخر للمؤجر بمقتضى عقد الإيجار ، يكون لها جميعاً امتياز على ما يكون موجوداً بالعين المؤجرة ومملوكاً للمستأجر من منقول قابل للحجز ومن محصول زراعي.
2ـ ويثبت الامتياز ولو كانت المنقولات مملوكة لزوجة المستأجر أو كانت مملوكة للغير ولم يثبت أن المؤجر كان يعلم وقت وضعها في العين المؤجرة بوجود حق للغير عليها ، وذلك دون إخلال بالأحكام المتعلقة بالمنقولات المسروقة أو الضائعة.
3ـ ويقع الامتياز أيضاً على المنقولات والمحصولات المملوكة للمستأجر من الباطن إذا كان المؤجر قد اشترط صراحة على المستأجر عدم الإيجار من الباطن ، فإذا لم يشترط ذلك فلا يثبت الامتياز إلا للمبالغ التي تكون مستحقة للمستأجر الأصلي في ذمة المستأجر من الباطن وفي الوقت الذي ينذره فيه المؤجر بعدم دفع هذه المبالغ للمستأجر الأصلي.
4ـ وإذا نقلت الأموال المثقلة بالامتياز من العين المؤجرة على الرغم من معارضة المؤجر أو على غير علم منه ولم يبق في العين أموال كافية لضمان الحقوق الممتازة ، بقي الامتياز قائماً على الموال التي نقلت دون أن يضر ذلك بالحق الذي كسبه الغير حسن النية على هذه الأموال. ويبقى الامتياز قائماً ولو أضر بحق الغير لمدة ثلاث سنوات من يوم نقلها إذا أوقع المؤجر عليها حجزاً استحقاقياً في الميعاد القانوني. ومع ذلك إذا بيعت هذه الأموال إلى مشتر حسن النية في سوق عام أو في مزاد علني أو ممن يتجر في مثلها ، وجب على المؤجر أن يرد الثمن إلى ذلك المشتري.
5ـ وتستوفي هذه المبالغ الممتازة من ثمن الأموال المثقلة بالامتياز بعد الحقوق الواردة في المواد السابقة ، إلا ما كان من هذه الحقوق غير نافذ في حق المؤجر باعتباره حائزاً حسن النية.
(مادة 1077)
1ـ المبالغ المستحقة لصاحب الفندق في ذمة النزيل عن أجرة الإقامة والمؤونة وما صرف لصاحبه ، يكون لها امتياز على الأمتعة التي أتى بها النزيل في الفندق أو ملحقاته.
2ـ ويقع الامتياز على الأمتعة ولو كانت غير مملوكة للنزيل إذا لم يثبت أن صاحب الفندق كان يعلم وقت إدخالها عنده بحق الغير عليها بشرط ألا تكن تلك الأمتعة مسروقة أو ضائعة. ولصاحب الفندق أن يعارض في نقل الأمتعة من فندقه ما دام لم يستوف حقه كاملاً. فإذا نقلت الأمتعة رغم معارضته أو دون علمه ، فإن حق الامتياز يبقى قائماً عليها دون إخلال بالحقوق التي كسبها الغير بحسن نية على الوجه المبين في المادة 1076 في شأن امتياز مؤجر العقار.
3ـ ولامتياز صاحب الفندق نفس المرتبة التي لامتياز المؤجر ، فإذا تزاحم الحقان قدم الأسبق في التاريخ ، ما لم يكن غير نافذ بالنسبة إلى الآخر.
(مادة 1078)
1ـ ما يستحق لبائع المنقول من الثمن وملحقاته ، يكون له امتياز على الشيء المبيع ، ويبقى الامتياز قائماً ما دام المبيع محتفظاً بذاتيته. وهذا دون إخلال بالحقوق التي كسبها لغير بحسن نية ، مع مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة بالمواد التجارية.
2ـ ويكون الامتياز تالياً في المرتبة للامتيازات الوارد ذكرها في المواد السابقة ، إلا أنه يتقدم على امتياز المؤجر وامتياز صاحب الفندق إذا ثبت أنهما كانا يعلمان به وقت وضع المبيع في العين المؤجرة أو الفندق.
(مادة 1079)
1ـ للشركاء الذين اقتسموا منقولاً ، حق امتياز عليه تأميناً لحق كل منهم في الرجوع على الآخرين بسبب القسمة ، وفي استيفاء ما تقرر لهم فيها من معدل.
2ـ وتكون لامتياز المتقاسم نفس المرتبة التي لامتياز البائع ، فإذا تزاحم الحقان قدم الأسبق في التاريخ.
الفرع الثاني ـ حقوق الامتياز الخاصة الواقعة على عقار
(مادة 1080)
1ـ ما يستحق لبائع العقار من الثمن وملحقاته ، يكون له امتياز على العقار المبيع.
2ـ ويجب أن يقيد الامتياز ولو كان البيع مسجلاً ، وتكون مرتبته من وقت القيد.
(مادة 1081)
1ـ المبالغ المستحقة للمقاولين والمهندسين الذين عهد إليهم في تشييد أبنية أو منشآت أخرى أو في إعادة تشييدها أو في ترميمها أو في صانتها ، يكون لها امتياز على هذه المنشآت بقدر ما يكون زائداً بسبب هذه العمال في قيمة العقار وقت بيعه.
2ـ ويجب أن يقيد هذا الامتياز ، وتكون مرتبته من وقت القيد مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المادة 977.
(مادة 1082)
1ـ إذا اقتسم الشركاء عقاراً شائعاً بينهم ، فحق كل منهم في الرجوع على الآخرين بسبب القسمة وفي استيفاء ما تقرر له فيها من معدل يكون مضموناً بحق امتياز على جميع الحصص المفرزة التي وقعت في نصيب باقي الشركاء.
2ـ ويجب أن يقيد هذا الامتياز ، وتكون مرتبته من وقت القيد.

----------

